# FF14 ARR: Was haltet ihr bisher davon?



## karstenschilder (16. Juni 2013)

Da die NDA ja soweit gelockert wurde, dass man öffentlich drüber labern darf:

Was haltet Ihr bisher von dem Spiel?

Ich persönlich bin begeistert. Nachdem jetzt in der Hauptgeschichte die Platzhalter mit Inhalten gefüllt worden sind, habe ich jetzt das Wochenende ein ein Wirklich starkes Spielerlebnis gehabt. Hatte ich in Phase 2 noch Zweifel, habe ich jetzt meine Vorbestellung abgeschickt.


----------



## Davinho1 (16. Juni 2013)

Ich fand es irgendwie schrecklich, kann ich schlecht erklären...Menüs wirkten auf mich billig, genauso wie die Grafik (max, 1920x1080). Kampfsystem ist für ein tab-targetting in Ordnung, mit netten Chains, reißt mich bisher aber auch nicht vom Hocker. Das Questen hat mir auch kein Spaß gemacht. Die Story war allerdings ganz ok.


----------



## amnie (16. Juni 2013)

grafik fantastisch

quests ziemlich lustig teilweise, vor allem in uldah (also man sollte sich bei einigen schon die 'mühe' machen, sie auch mal zu lesen und nicht nur durchzuklicken ;D) und die story bisher super, wie man es halt von einem FF erwartet.

die welt sieht sehr viel angenehmer aus, man erkennt aber immernoch das eorzea wieder, dass man irgendwann in 1.x mal verlassen hatte.
rgch es gegen ende garnicht mehr so dramatisch fand. aber gut, jetzt isses ja eh egal 

die karten könnten etwas intuitiver sein, aber ich denke mal das is auch gewöhnungssache. 

die gruppen-limit-breaks sind schon nett, hab aber bisher leider noch nich in ner gruppe geschaft nen lvl 2 break zu bekommen. naja vielleicht nächstes mal. 

insgesamt finde ich auch das leveln bisher deutlich entspannter als es in 1.0 war. ich denke zwar, wenn man sich auf eine weise versteift wird man wohl probleme bekommen, aber das werden wohl eh die wenigsten. 

FATEs hinterherrennen gestern mal nen bissel gemacht und nen paar neute leute getroffen. war ziemlich spaßig und erinnerte ein wenig an FFXI grind-parties, nur das es bei weitem nicht so dröge war und man nicht mal schnell mittag essen konnte ;D

mit den LEVEs muss ich gucken, hab bisher nur 3 gemacht wegen der blöden restriktionen, aber angeblich kann man die ja jetzt - anders als in 1.x - 'ansparen'.

nen bissel crafting ausprobiert hab ich auch schon. kochen und schreinern, zusammen mit den sammelberufen. kochen ist etwas hackelig noch, da man ja nich fischen kann bisher, ging aber eigentlich auch ganz gut (da fühlte ich mich auch wieder an 1.x erinnert, da hab ich auch anfangs immer nur gekochte eier gemacht. lach)

so das wäre es fürs erste meinerseits. ich bin auf jeden fall restlos begeistert und ps3 CE ist vorbestellt


----------



## karstenschilder (17. Juni 2013)

Davinho1 schrieb:


> Menüs wirkten auf mich billig, genauso wie die Grafik (max, 1920x1080).



Wähl mal "Rahmenloses Fenster". Da wird die Desktopauflösung verwendet ohne diese Beschränkung 

Ansonsten: was ist an der Grafik schlecht? Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass es ein MMO ist. Hier muss auch berücksichtigt werden, dass sich (z.B. bei den FATEs) durchaus auch mal 100+ Spieler auf dem Schirm tummeln. Wenn sie da jetzt schon mit der nackten Welt alles rauskitzeln würden, wäre sowas unspielbar.

Weiterhin läuft die Engine derzeit noch auf DX9. Ein DX11 Update, welche Gebrauch von den neuen Features macht, ist angekündigt.


----------



## amnie (17. Juni 2013)

manchmal hilft es, leute die sowieso an jedem spiel nur rummeckern, einfach komplett zu ignorieren


----------



## Davinho1 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich mecker nicht bei jedem Spiel  Dass es ein MMO ist, weiß ich. 

Bei der Grafik stören mich noch die unscharfen Texturen (Boden, Pflanzen und Bäume sehen bei mir auf dem ersten Blick merkwürdig aus) und die Weitsicht. Ok, wenn ein DX11 Update rauskommt, könnte sich noch einiges verbessern. "Billig" ist übertrieben, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Grafik nicht einheitlich ist...Die Charakter Texturen gefallen mir besser als jene in der Umgebung. Vielleicht verbinde ich mit FF ne Grafik, die immer richtig, richtig gut war. Hier finde ich ein paar MMOs von der Grafik her schöner. Das mit dem Fenster mache ich auch mal, danke^^


----------



## karstenschilder (18. Juni 2013)

Davinho1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht verbinde ich mit FF ne Grafik, die immer richtig, richtig gut war.



Vielleicht haben sie die Texturen noch etwas heruntergestuft für den Beta Client. Mir ist mit Phase 3 z.B. aufgefallen, dass der Clientdownload von 8,5 auf 5,7GB geschrumpft ist.

Diese Veränderung fand ich schon merkwürdig, da ja die Zahl der Gebiete deutlich erhöht wurde (in Phase 2 gab es nur 1 Stadt mit dazugehörigen Levelgebieten, jetzt 3), mehr Dungeons drin sind und auch Videos und Cutszenen erstmals enthalten sind.

Störend aufgefallen ist mir das allerdings nicht. Das einzige was mich wirklich stört, sind die Baumschatten. Die bewegen sich scheinbar mit einer niedrigeren Framerate.


----------



## Tikume (18. Juni 2013)

So oder so wird das Spiel wohl wieder nur eingefleischte Fans ansprechen, zumal Sie ja immer noch Abogebühren wollen.


----------



## karstenschilder (23. Juni 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> So oder so wird das Spiel wohl wieder nur eingefleischte Fans ansprechen



Ich kenne 1.0 nicht. Aber bei dem, was ich jetzt gesehen habe, wurde sehr viel Energie in das Spiel gelegt, das Spiel einsteigerfreundlich zu machen. Insbesondere der massive Gruppenzwang wurde so gut wie entfernt. 

Mich hat es bisher gut gefesselt. 

Kommt ja bald die Open Beta.




> , zumal Sie ja immer noch Abogebühren wollen.



Das ist nun wirklich kein Argument. Warum viele Spiele zu F2P wechseln wissen wir doch alle. Und Yoshi-P hat die Gründe für diese Wahl in einem Interview deutlich dargelegt: http://venturebeat.c...play-exclusive/


----------



## Tonkra (23. Juni 2013)

------------------


----------



## Tikume (23. Juni 2013)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Das ist nun wirklich kein Argument.


Vielleicht nicht, aber das mindeste sollte dann eine Testversion für alle sein.
Warum? Sie haben den Ruf des Spiels so dermaßen gründlich ruiniert, dass kaum jemand mehr Geld da reinstecken wird ohne es sich vorher nochmal gratis ansehen zu können.


----------



## Egooz (23. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube es kommt eine open Beta. Dort können interessierte Spieler ja dann reinschauen. Es macht jedenfalls irre Spaß. Ich kaufs mir erneut, weil ich meine alte CE samt Authenticator beim Umzug verschütt ging.

Aber ja, es wird schwer für SE. Das Setting ist vor allem bei uns nicht wirklich angesagt und Abo-Gebühren sind ja schon fast verpönt.


----------



## amnie (23. Juni 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht, aber das mindeste sollte dann eine Testversion für alle sein.
> Warum? Sie haben den Ruf des Spiels so dermaßen gründlich ruiniert, dass kaum jemand mehr Geld da reinstecken wird ohne es sich vorher nochmal gratis ansehen zu können.



open beta. und es wird sicher wieder diese komischen freundespässe geben. selbst wenn nicht sehe ich nicht, warum man es umsonst testen sollte noch nach der open beta. wenn man DANN unsicher ist kann man ja immernoch sich eben informieren. 'kaum jemand' kann auch nicht sein, denn auch wenn das nun wirklich nicht viel heißt wurde es ja immerhin als bestes MMO der E3 betitelt.



ach und Tonkra: dein gespamme nervt. mach das doch bitte nur in deinem komischen falsch einsortierten topic in games allgemein. danke. andere leute führen auch gerne mal tatsächliche diskussionen über spiele.

abogebühren sind verpöhnt? hab' ich was verpasst? so geil. wenn kein abozwang = spiel scheiße. wenn abozwang = wird keiner spielen. 
99% der leute im arr-beta-forum jammern rum, dass nen hybrid oder f2p-model für sie bedeutet, dass sie es nicht spielen (und wenn die 'fanbase' ein spiel nicht spielt dann spielt es keiner, da niemand mehr da ist der es in den himmel lobt... nicht, dass ich das beta-forum ingesamt ernstnehmen würde. nur leute, die entweder FF11-2 haben wollen oder FF14 1.23. lol)


----------



## Tikume (23. Juni 2013)

Weil längst nicht jeder so scharf ist genau dann zur Open Beta schauen zu wollen.


----------



## amnie (24. Juni 2013)

hat aber mit der relevanz für testversionen relativ wenig bis nichts zu tun. entweder SE hat interesse an diesen spielern - oder nicht. und das wird man dann sehen, wenn es raus kommt. ich gehe halt wie gesagt davon aus, dass es wieder gästepässe geben wird. ob es noch eine testversion darüber hinaus gibt wird sich dann im laufe der nächsten monate noch zeigen. ich sehe keinen bedarf dafür, allerdings sehe ich auch keinen bedarf dafür, mich 5 mal zu wiederholen


----------



## sphero (14. Juli 2013)

Da man ja jetzt endlich berichten darf was man davon hält und ich bereits seit der beta Version 1.0 dabei gewesen bin bzw. ich immer das Gefühl hatte nur eine beta gespielt zu haben hier mein Eindruck ...auch und vor allem vor dem Hintergrund von 1.0 und dem was FF als MMO einst auszeichnete.

Final Fantasy XI muss hier als Maßstab gelten dürfen, schliesslich sind bisher auch die Konsolentitel immer irgendwie besonders gewesen, hatten immer einen Wiedererkennungswert und i.d.R. nahezu identische Qualitäten.

FFXIV ARR ist wohl das erste Final Fantasy das sich eher am allgemeinen Tonus im MMO Markt orientiert als an dem was FFXI z.b. bis heute so erfolgreich macht. Für mich ist das eben genau jener "zwang" in einer Gruppe zusammen spielen zu MÜSSEN - etwas das in einem MMO mMn niemals negativ sein kann. In FFXI hat es dazu geführt das die Leute sich kennen lernten, es war nicht nur das stupide hochleveln und ablaufen von 08/15 Quests, es gab Kommunikation und das bestreben in dem was man tut besser und Effektiver zu werden - denn der Levelprozess ansich war recht langwierig und trocken, wurde aber sehr oft aufgelockert durch die Leute mit denen man gelevelt hat und so hat es am Ende doch sehr oft Spass gemacht.

Aber nicht nur das; Spieler die dann endlich, oft erst nach Monaten oder gar Jahren, das maximal Level erreicht hatten, wussten mit Ihrem Charakter umzugehen - man hatte sich im verlauf des Levelvorgangs tatsächlich Skill antrainiert und so traf man nur äusserst selten jemanden im Endgame der nicht spielen konnte - meist waren solche Leute auf dem Server bekannt und hatten nicht nur spielerische defizite  Auch wenn 10000 Leute auf einem Server spielten - man kannte sich! Entsprechend war die Community; i.d.R. sehr freundlich/hilfsbereit aber auch fähig zu unendlich tragischen Dramen  (was oft der Belustigung des ganzen Servers diente).

Worauf ich hinaus möchte und um mal auf den Punkt zu kommen: FFXI ARR ist leider ein 08/15 MMO wie es viele andere gibt. Es gibt keinen Aspekt in diesem MMO von dem ich sagen würde dass er besser ist als in einem der X anderen MMOs am Markt. Das Final Fantasy setting ansich ist hübsch umgesetzt, die Systeme aus verschiedenen Final Fantasy Titeln bereits bekannt (Materia, Crafting, Job und Kampfsystem z.b.). 
Es bietet ausserdem Dinge wie z.b. einen Serverübergreifenden Dungeonfinder (WoW) oder dynamische Gruppen-Events ala RIFT bzw. GW2 welche neu sind für ein FF-MMO. Ferner sind Raids geplant...
Hierbei hat man sich am aktuellen MMO Markt orientiert um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein und eben nicht schon wieder einen flop zu produzieren. Was dabei heraus kommt ist dann aber leider kein besonderes Spiel mehr sondern, wie bereits geschrieben, 08/15. 

Darüber hinaus wird über die Einführung einer API diskutiert um AddOns zuzulassen - ebenfalls ein Novum und eine richtige Kröte in den Augen der FFXI Entwickler, dort war es nicht einmal möglich mit ALT+Tab mal eben zum Desktop zu wechseln ohne das dabei das Spiel beendet wurde, als Schutz gegen cheater (Okay, die meisten haben sich eines sog. Windowers bedient damit man wenigstens das konnte).

Für mich und sicherlich viele andere die bereits FFXI leidenschaftlich gespielt haben dürfte es ein wenig enttäuschend sein das die Serie nicht Ihrem eigenen Weg folgt sondern eher dem von WoW nacheifert oder GW2 oder RIFT oder wo auch immer man grade abgekupfert hat...
Es wird, da lehne ich mich glaube ich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster, keine FFXI Community mehr geben - dazu tragen Tools wie ein Dungeonfinder nämlich nicht grade positiv bei, eher im gegenteil. Auch wenn es schön ist schnell eine Gruppe zu finden so kennen die meisten auch die Probleme die damit einher gehen aus WoW (0 Kommunikation, die Leute benehmen sich oft daneben, hauen einfach ab etc.).

Viel schlimmer finde ich dabei aber, das es auch in FFXIV ARR dazu kommen wird dass die Leute mehrheitlich jammern werden, bestimmte Dinge leichter zu machen wie z.b. Dungeons/Raids oder Worldbosse - eben weil es keinen Druck mehr gibt sich zu verbessern, die nächste Gruppe die mich zieht ist ja nur einen klick weit entfernt...also 1:1 so wie in WoW nur viel schneller (Denn WoW war früher einmal ganz anders!). 
Es ist bereits heute in der beta erkennbar wohin der Weg führt - weit weit weg von dem was FFXI ausgemacht hat und hin zu dem was alle MMOs als Innvoation zu verkaufen glauben. Inzwischen hat man bei Blizzard zumindest eingesehen das man dahingehend wohl etwas falsch gemacht hat wie man kürzlich in einem Interview hat lesen können. 

Fazit:
FFXIV ARR ist kein tolles MMO, es ist eher ein MMO wie viele andere dem man FF-Charaktere, Systeme und Story übergestülpt hat. Es sieht zugegeben schön aus aber letztlich ist es nicht das Aussehen sondern andere Dinge die darüber entscheiden ob ein Spieler bleibt oder gelangweilt geht. Ich persönlich werde es wohl nicht spielen, meine Collectors Edition darf im Regal Staub ansetzen. Ich hatte gehofft es würde sich deutlich mehr an FFXI orientieren - eben ohne dessen extreme timesink Elemente und mit einigen Neuerungen.
Stattdessen bekommen wir einen WoW-GW2-Aion-RIFT-Whatever-FF-Klon-Cocktail ...darüber freuen sich sicher auch einige. (ein Indiz dafür übrigens hier: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/204340-shiva-pulsar-sucht-euch-fur-normale-und-hardcore-spieler ...)
Ein Misserfolg wird es aber bestimmt nicht werden, nicht in dem Masse wie es Version 1.0 noch gewesen ist, für FFXI Spieler aber dürfte es keine Alternative sein - ich schätze sogar das FFXI wieder regen zulauf bekommen wird derer die das Spiel damals verliessen für FFXIV.


----------



## Diabolos (15. Juli 2013)

Deine meinung in ehren, aber nicht alles was du sagst ist richtig.

(quote)Final Fantasy XI muss hier als Maßstab gelten dürfen, schliesslich sind bisher auch die Konsolentitel immer irgendwie besonders gewesen, hatten immer einen Wiedererkennungswert und i.d.R. nahezu identische Qualitäten.

FFXIV ARR ist wohl das erste Final Fantasy das sich eher am allgemeinen Tonus im MMO Markt orientiert als an dem was FFXI z.b. bis heute so erfolgreich macht. Für mich ist das eben genau jener "zwang" in einer Gruppe zusammen spielen zu MÜSSEN - etwas das in einem MMO mMn niemals negativ sein kann. In FFXI hat es dazu geführt das die Leute sich kennen lernten, es war nicht nur das stupide hochleveln und ablaufen von 08/15 Quests, es gab Kommunikation und das bestreben in dem was man tut besser und Effektiver zu werden - denn der Levelprozess ansich war recht langwierig und trocken, wurde aber sehr oft aufgelockert durch die Leute mit denen man gelevelt hat und so hat es am Ende doch sehr oft Spass gemacht. (/quote)

Das ist so nicht richtig. Final Fantasy XI ist/war sehr stark an die damaligen MMOs angelegt. Allem voran Everquest... Du musst auch in einem Spiel wie WoW in einer gruppe spielen um alles ereichen zu können und die Levelphase war nicht nur langwierig und trocken, sondern auch extrem langweilig. Die meiste Zeit verbrachte man doch mit der SUCHE nach einer Gruppe als das man tatsächlich mit ihr gespielt hat. Daher kam auch die extreme Levelzeit von mehreren Monaten zustande. Das war auch später noch so als man für Quests/Missionen/BCNMs gesucht hat.


(quote)Worauf ich hinaus möchte und um mal auf den Punkt zu kommen: FFXI ARR ist leider ein 08/15 MMO wie es viele andere gibt. Es gibt keinen Aspekt in diesem MMO von dem ich sagen würde dass er besser ist als in einem der X anderen MMOs am Markt. Das Final Fantasy setting ansich ist hübsch umgesetzt, die Systeme aus verschiedenen Final Fantasy Titeln bereits bekannt (Materia, Crafting, Job und Kampfsystem z.b.). 
Es bietet ausserdem Dinge wie z.b. einen Serverübergreifenden Dungeonfinder (WoW) oder dynamische Gruppen-Events ala RIFT bzw. GW2 welche neu sind für ein FF-MMO. Ferner sind Raids geplant...
Hierbei hat man sich am aktuellen MMO Markt orientiert um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein und eben nicht schon wieder einen flop zu produzieren. Was dabei heraus kommt ist dann aber leider kein besonderes Spiel mehr sondern, wie bereits geschrieben, 08/15. (/quote)

Natürlich hat man sich am Branchenprimus orientiert, wie oben geschrieben auch schon bei FFXI... jedes MMO, jedes Spiel übernimmt doch die positiven Aspekte aus vorangegangenen Titeln um nicht alles von grund auf neu designen zu müssen. Die systeme die es in anderen FF's geben soll... ist nur teilweise so. Materia hat eine andere funktion als in FFVII, das Crafting is in jedem MMO standard und das Kampfystem ist zwar an FFXII angelehnt (die pfeile bei targetwechsel oder aggrowechsel zb sowie limitbreaks), hat aber auch eigene individuelle Dinge. Weißt du, 1.0 war ein sehr eigenes und individuelles Spiel, aber die Konkurenz ist größer als noch vor 10 Jahren. Ich hab mir sagen lassen das FFXI bei Japanrelease ähnlich schrecklich gewesen sein soll wie es FFXIV 1.0 dann auch war, nur das sie da die kurve noch bekommen haben. Auf solche komfortoptionen wie einem Contentfinder will ich auf keinen fall mehr verzichten...


(quote)Darüber hinaus wird über die Einführung einer API diskutiert um AddOns zuzulassen - ebenfalls ein Novum und eine richtige Kröte in den Augen der FFXI Entwickler, dort war es nicht einmal möglich mit ALT+Tab mal eben zum Desktop zu wechseln ohne das dabei das Spiel beendet wurde, als Schutz gegen cheater (Okay, die meisten haben sich eines sog. Windowers bedient damit man wenigstens das konnte).(/quote)

Das erinnert mich ein wenig an den derzeiten NSA/BND skandal. Um Terror zu verhindert wird jedem das leben zur Hölle gemacht, alles überwacht und quasi stasi methoden angewandt . Ich denke mit grauß an 2003 zurück, als ich questguides aufschreiben musste um sie lösen zu können. Erst der Windower hat dann daran was ändern können und hat ein wenig komfort (wären wir also wieder da) ins Game gebracht hat.


(quote)Für mich und sicherlich viele andere die bereits FFXI leidenschaftlich gespielt haben dürfte es ein wenig enttäuschend sein das die Serie nicht Ihrem eigenen Weg folgt sondern eher dem von WoW nacheifert oder GW2 oder RIFT oder wo auch immer man grade abgekupfert hat...
Es wird, da lehne ich mich glaube ich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster, keine FFXI Community mehr geben - dazu tragen Tools wie ein Dungeonfinder nämlich nicht grade positiv bei, eher im gegenteil. Auch wenn es schön ist schnell eine Gruppe zu finden so kennen die meisten auch die Probleme die damit einher gehen aus WoW (0 Kommunikation, die Leute benehmen sich oft daneben, hauen einfach ab etc.).

Viel schlimmer finde ich dabei aber, das es auch in FFXIV ARR dazu kommen wird dass die Leute mehrheitlich jammern werden, bestimmte Dinge leichter zu machen wie z.b. Dungeons/Raids oder Worldbosse - eben weil es keinen Druck mehr gibt sich zu verbessern, die nächste Gruppe die mich zieht ist ja nur einen klick weit entfernt...also 1:1 so wie in WoW nur viel schneller (Denn WoW war früher einmal ganz anders!). 
Es ist bereits heute in der beta erkennbar wohin der Weg führt - weit weit weg von dem was FFXI ausgemacht hat und hin zu dem was alle MMOs als Innvoation zu verkaufen glauben. Inzwischen hat man bei Blizzard zumindest eingesehen das man dahingehend wohl etwas falsch gemacht hat wie man kürzlich in einem Interview hat lesen können. (/quote)

Ich war leidenschaftlicher FFXI spieler aber denoch finde ich ARR ganz gut. Du prangerst immer wieder an das es keine eigene Note hat, aber mehr als FF in namen hatte FFXI auch nicht. Du denkst es nur weils dein erstes MMO war. Und ständig der Vergleich mit FFXI und das FFXIV nicht so sein wird... aber dann wieder die eigene individuelle Note fordern.
Ein FFXI würde heutzutage nichtmehr funktionieren. Leute wollen den komfort eines Dungeonfinders und nicht erst 2 Stunden nach Spielern suchen.


(quote)FFXIV ARR ist kein tolles MMO, es ist eher ein MMO wie viele andere dem man FF-Charaktere, Systeme und Story übergestülpt hat. Es sieht zugegeben schön aus aber letztlich ist es nicht das Aussehen sondern andere Dinge die darüber entscheiden ob ein Spieler bleibt oder gelangweilt geht. Ich persönlich werde es wohl nicht spielen, meine Collectors Edition darf im Regal Staub ansetzen. Ich hatte gehofft es würde sich deutlich mehr an FFXI orientieren - eben ohne dessen extreme timesink Elemente und mit einigen Neuerungen.
Stattdessen bekommen wir einen WoW-GW2-Aion-RIFT-Whatever-FF-Klon-Cocktail ...darüber freuen sich sicher auch einige. (ein Indiz dafür übrigens hier: http://forum.buffed....ardcore-spieler ...)
Ein Misserfolg wird es aber bestimmt nicht werden, nicht in dem Masse wie es Version 1.0 noch gewesen ist, für FFXI Spieler aber dürfte es keine Alternative sein - ich schätze sogar das FFXI wieder regen zulauf bekommen wird derer die das Spiel damals verliessen für FFXIV. (/quote)

Dein Fazit kannste 1:1 auf FFXI anwenden. Meine CE wird auch Staub ansammeln, da ich sie nicht zum zocken rbauchen werde und ansonsten ist dein ganzer Post nur von nostalgie geprägt und basiert auf eigener meinung. Ich bin ja auch übelst nostalgisch aber ein Spiel wie ffxi brauch ich nichtmehr, gibts ja schon... so zwei- dreimal?


----------



## Tonkra (16. Juli 2013)

sphero schrieb:


> Fazit:
> FFXIV ARR ist kein tolles MMO, es ist eher ein MMO wie viele andere dem man FF-Charaktere, Systeme und Story übergestülpt hat. Es sieht zugegeben schön aus aber letztlich ist es nicht das Aussehen sondern andere Dinge die darüber entscheiden ob ein Spieler bleibt oder gelangweilt geht. Ich persönlich werde es wohl nicht spielen, meine Collectors Edition darf im Regal Staub ansetzen. Ich hatte gehofft es würde sich deutlich mehr an FFXI orientieren - eben ohne dessen extreme timesink Elemente und mit einigen Neuerungen.
> Stattdessen bekommen wir einen WoW-GW2-Aion-RIFT-Whatever-FF-Klon-Cocktail ...darüber freuen sich sicher auch einige. (ein Indiz dafür übrigens hier: http://forum.buffed....ardcore-spieler ...)
> Ein Misserfolg wird es aber bestimmt nicht werden, nicht in dem Masse wie es Version 1.0 noch gewesen ist, für FFXI Spieler aber dürfte es keine Alternative sein - ich schätze sogar das FFXI wieder regen zulauf bekommen wird derer die das Spiel damals verliessen für FFXIV.




gott... diese FFXI veteranen Flames gehen mir so ziemlich auf den geist..

FFXI würde heutzutage keine sau vor dem ofen hervorlocken, auch wenn man timesink etc. entfernen würde.
für das kampfsystem würde ich mir mehr abwechslung wünschen, da gebe ich dir recht. Aber für mich ist es nicht nur ein WoW und whatever klon.

schon alleine im folgenden sieht man, wie sehr sich Final Fantasy Online einem waschechten FF mit FF14:ARR angenähert hat.



Zum beispiel die kleinen dinge..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sogar diese "Anvisierungsbögen" wurden übernommen 
*
Final Fantasy 12 [PS2]



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dann schaut man sich noch dieses Final Fantasy 12 gameplay video an und denkt... "Das sieht ja fast wie FF14 aus".





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-GrRjTibYbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Final Fantasy 11 hat noch nie viel vom waschechten Final Fantasy charme gehabt.

Final Fantasy ist alles... aber kein Sandbox openworld rpg.. das war es und wird es auch nie sein.

Wer sowas wie Skyrim sucht ist bei Final Fantasy schon immer falsch gewesen. FF stand schon immer für storylinearität, tiefgängige Charaktere usw. (wenn auch man abseits der storyline immer viel zu entdecken hatte)
wohingegen ein Elder Scrolls eher auf freiheit, wenig linearität und sagen wir es mal... "weniger" charismatische helden wert legt.


----------



## amnie (16. Juli 2013)

wenn man FFXI will soll man FFXI spielen, so einfach ist das 


aber es zeigt ja auch den 'split' in der derzeitigen beta wenn man sich im forum umschaut. ständig taucht irgendwer auf, der einem weißmachen will, dass den ganzen tag krabben kloppen, und das teilweise für MONATE, irgendwie spaß gemacht hat und man sich in FFXI eher kennengelernt hat (so ein blödsinn, ich bin als WHM regelmäßig in random groups und war bis zu 10 min am stück afk ohne dass es irgendwer gemerkt hat bzw es war halt 'normal' dass keiner da war. da hat niemand miteinander gechattet)

und schwer war auch anders. endgame war knackiger, klar, aber das bringt nix wenn 90% der spieler das nie erreichen. wenn ich 3 jahre brauchen will ums max-level zu erreichen spiel ich last chaos oder ähnlichen schrott. 

so toll ich FFXI auch damals fand, jeder, der tatsächlich denkt so ein spiel würde heute als NEUES spiel noch funktionieren muss doch leicht realitätsfremd sein. man kann auch ein spiel gut finden, ohne sich einzurden, es wird ein 'megaerfolg' nur weil man selbst es gut findet. erzwungenes gruppenspiel in einem heutigen MMO kann nicht auf großer ebene funktionieren.



aber so nebenbei gesagt:
wenn es angeblich sooooooo viele leute gibt, die immer in der gruppe spielen WOLLEN, dann dürften diese zigzausend spieler ja kein problem haben immer eine konstante gruppe für stundenlanges grinden zu finden 
(ich lach mich grad so schlapp das könnt ihr euch garnich vorstellen)




ps: FFXI ist NULL maßstab für ARR. wenn dann ist FFXIV der maßstab, weils eben das 'grundspiel' ist. ich nehme ja auch nicht FF1 als maßstab für FFIV oder gar FFXIII-2


----------



## Diabolos (16. Juli 2013)

Endlich mal jemand der meiner meinung ist 

Ich mochte XI wirklich gerne aber könnte es jetzt nichtmehr in dem ausmaße spielen wie damals. 
Und FFXI war auch mehr FF als es zb FFX war... würd jetzt FFXII nicht unbedingt als Aushängebeispiel (ich liebe das spiel, es ist aber so ganz anders als alle anderen FF games) hernehmen um ein FF Spiel zu definieren 
Aber es ist so ziemlich alles da:

Kristalle
Luftschiffe
Chocobos inklusive der themes
Cid ()
Die Victory Fanfare sowie die FF Prelude
Anscheinend ist die geschichte ganzb rauchbar

und es gibt auch viel fanservice:

Magitek Armor (aus FFVI)
Gold Saucer soll kommen (aus FFVII)
Sehr viele klassische gegner (sogar die krabben, neben anderen aus aus FFXI, wurden wieder aufgenommen  )

Dann kommen noch features wie housing (echtes housing, nicht nur ein Inn room)


Alles in allem denke ich schon, das es ne recht große fanbase aufbauen kann und ein erfolg wird.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (17. Juli 2013)

Ich finde auch das Final Fantasy ARR 0815 ist, es hat nichts besonderes, es hat eben nur das FF Branding mit den Typischen Elementen.

Allerdings ist es genau das was mich jetzt dazu bringen wird das spiel zu Spielen, am wichtigsten in einen MMO sind mir mittlerweile Immersion und Atmosphäre, stimmt das erst mal kann ich mich auch ganz gut mit ein Bekannten zufriedengegben solang es Solide umgesetzt wird, und das scheint hier der fall zu sein, bei einem Rift das eine Komplett fremde Welt hat reicht mir das nicht, bei einem Final Fantasy fühlt es sich dann aber einfach an wie Nach hause kommen.

Auch gibt es so kleine Elemente wie das jederzeit Wechseln der Klasse die mir einfach gefallen, ich bin auf keine Klasse festgelegt, Ich hasse Twinken und mit meinen Charakter igendwann einfach alles zu können was mir Spaß macht gefällt mir sehr.

Ich bin mir aber auch sicher das es für mich nur ein Lückenfüller bis zu TESO sein wird, aber bis dahin werde ich wohl eine zeit lang beschäftigt sein


----------



## sphero (17. Juli 2013)

Tonkra schrieb:


> gott... diese FFXI veteranen Flames gehen mir so ziemlich auf den geist..



*hust* Ich flame es doch garnicht, ich sag doch das es ganz brauchbar ist aber nicht mehr oder nicht weniger als alles andere am Markt, es fehlt das Alleinstellungsmerkmal das andere FF Titel beinahe immer hatten. Ich bin überzeugt es wird seine Fans finden und das ist auch i.O. auf die fizzeligen Kleinigkeiten will ich garnicht eingehen.

Nichts desto trotz; es muss sich mit FFXI vergleichen lassen, denn aus der Community werden die meisten "die hard" Fans kommen und diese werden kein gutes Haar daran lassen ~ sofern sich ein Haar finden lässt  
Darüber hinaus, spiele ich FFXI aktiv und kann nur sagen dass die Leute bei uns das Spiel, Stand heute, ebenso "nicht berauschend" finden. Man durfte kaum erwähnen das man die Beta getestet hatte ...da ging das wirkliche geflame schon los (und nicht von mir^^)

Wie auch immer. Ich hab mich entschlossen es nicht zu spielen, bleibe bei FFXI und warte ab was da noch passiert - ich hatte andere Hoffnungen für das Spiel, welche sich nicht erfüllen und wohl auch nicht erfüllen lassen mehr. Da muss sich niemand angegriffen fühlen, das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## amnie (17. Juli 2013)

sphero schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz; es muss sich* mit FFXI vergleichen* lassen, denn aus der Community werden *die meisten "die hard" Fans* kommen und diese werden* kein gutes Haar daran lassen* ~ sofern sich ein Haar finden lässt
> Darüber hinaus,* spiele ich FFXI aktiv* und kann nur sagen dass die *Leute bei uns das Spiel, Stand heute, ebenso "nicht berauschend" finden*. Man durfte kaum erwähnen das man die Beta getestet hatte ...da ging das wirkliche geflame schon los (und nicht von mir^^)
> 
> Wie auch immer. *Ich hab mich entschlossen es nicht zu spielen, bleibe bei FFXI* und warte ab was da noch passiert - ich hatte andere Hoffnungen für das Spiel, welche sich nicht erfüllen und wohl auch nicht erfüllen lassen mehr. Da muss sich niemand angegriffen fühlen, das ist meine Meinung.



ich verdeutliche mal, warum du da immernoch ein leicht falsches bild hast.

du behauptest gleichzeitig, dass die meißten fans von FFXI kommen (werden?), diese aber kein gutes haar dran lassen
du spielst noch dazu IMMERNOCH FFXI und sagst alle, die das ebenfalls tun, finden ARR nicht gut und das du es nicht spielen wirst.

ich lehne mich mal (nicht all-zu-weit!) aus dem fenster und behaupte: nee, die fanbase von ARR wird .nicht. aus FFXI-spielern bestehen. 

und das sich niemand 'angegriffen' fühlt, dürfte auch klar sein, nur geht es ja auch darum, vielleicht leuten einen einblick in das spiel zu vermitteln, die so garkeine ahnung haben davon. und wenn dann ein ganz offensichtlicher FFXI über alles fanboy etwas dazu aussagt ist das eben anders, als wenn jemand vorher WoW gespielt hat und rumnöselt, dass die lvl 15 quest zu schwer ist (was ja nicht zu selten im beta-forum vorgekommen ist)

Final Fantasy war noch nie stillstand. das ist aber etwas, dass viele fans der serie allgemein nur allzugerne verdrängen. es gab auch schon zu zeiten von FFVII etliche die meinten, dass spiel habe nichts mehr mit final fantasy zu tun. das ist nicht erst seit XIII so und wird auch mit ARR und dem ewigen vergleich mit XI nicht aufhören. es nervt einfach nur gewalltig.


----------



## Tonkra (18. Juli 2013)

Diabolos schrieb:


> Ich mochte XI wirklich gerne aber könnte es jetzt nichtmehr in dem ausmaße spielen wie damals.
> Und FFXI war auch mehr FF als es zb FFX war... würd jetzt FFXII nicht unbedingt als Aushängebeispiel (ich liebe das spiel, es ist aber so ganz anders als alle anderen FF games) hernehmen um ein FF Spiel zu definieren
> Aber es ist so ziemlich alles da:





Kommt darauf an, was für dich "mehr FF bedeutet". Die traditionellen 16bit> spiele FF1-FF6 mit einem jobsystem.. dann magst du recht haben.
sind für dich ein FF7/8/9/10/12 aber für dich die waschechten FF's ist da FF14 nunmal näher dran an der "experience".. wobei es auch alte traditionen wie das jobsystem, Magiteks, piratensetting usw. aufgreift.

viele finden aber FFXI hat nicht viel mit final fantasy gemein. wobei das eher die sein mögen, die eher vom schlag eines FF7 stammen.


ansonsten ist es doch gut, wenn FFXI immernoch seine spielerbase hat und die spiele nicht 1:1 identisch sind.
ich habe damals FFXI auch ca. nen jahr gespielt und kann heute spaß mit FFXIV haben.

@sphero
ja und genau das sind die alten festgefahrenen eisen, die dann sowieso schon mit negativer einstellung an das spiel rangehen und dann "oh mein gott, das ist ja so anders als FFXI" und dann nach ner halben stunde ausloggen.. sorry.. aber.. naja


in diesem sinne.. die rosanen ritter haben gesprochen ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacMercurius (19. Juli 2013)

Was ich von FF XIV halte?

Zunächst, ich hatte die 1.0 Version angespielt, mich aber enttäuscht davon abgewendet. 

Die Beta habe ich mehr so "aus Spaß" angetestet und bin dabei "hängen" geblieben (und sie sehr intensiv getestet).

Generell kann man sagen, dass FF XIV nichts grundlegend "neu" macht und auch nicht das Genre neu erfindet. Im Gegenteil, es ist sehr "klassisch" im Ansatz (Kampfsystem, "Drei-Rollen-Verteilung" usw). FF XIV hat kein "Alleinstellungsmerkmal", dass uns als Revolution verkauft werden kann (ich denke da an SWTOR oder Tera).

Das, was es macht, macht es aber bemerkenswert gut und ausgereift. Nahezu alle Elemente des Spiels funktionieren bereits und greifen sehr gut ineinander. Für eine Beta ist das schon ordentlich, dass hat man auch schon anders gesehen.  

Die Designphilosophie, die der Entwickler in seinen Blogs auch dargelegt hat, findet sich tatsächlich im Spiel umgesetzt wieder. 

Bemerkenswert ist wohl die konsequente Ausrichtung an Neueinsteiger - das habe ich noch in keinem MMO so intensiv und so "langfristig " gesehen. Bis über die 20. Stufe hinaus wird das Spiel noch als "Tutorial" betrachtet (Gruppen, Dungeons) und die Lernkurve sehr langgezogen. 

Das Zweite, was mir aufgefallen ist, wieviel Mühe man sich mit der Gestaltung von Atmosphäre und Setting, mit Questtexten, der Storyquest und der Umsetzung des FF-Gefühls gegeben hat (das gilt übrigens auch für die deutsche Übersetzung, die mir sehr gefallen hat).

Man wird sehen, wohin sich das Spiel entwickelt, aber da die japanische "Fanbase" traditionell sehr treu ist, dürfte eine Grundbasis gesichert sein. 

Die Umsetzung auf die PS3 ist einigermaßen okay, die Steuerung dort funktioniert gut, auch wenn man da grafische Abstriche machen muss - ich vermute, dass die PS4 / Direct X 11 - Version grafisch deutlich besser aussehen wird. 

Persönlich kann ich nur sagen, dass ich in der Beta enormen Spielspass hatte - etwas, was mich selbst ein bißchen überrascht hat.  :-)


----------



## eMJay (19. Juli 2013)

Danke, dass du die Schreibarbeit für mich erledigt hast.
Kann dem so wie es ist voll zustimmen! 

Sehr Positiv überrascht!

Das beste man kann am PC und PS3 den selben Charakter weiter spielen. 
Das gibt es glaube ich bis jetzt noch in keinem anderen Spiel.


----------



## amnie (19. Juli 2013)

nja doch, in Final Fantasy XI halt ;D
(wobei da es natürlich so war, dass nur die wenigsten die PS2 mit festplatte hatten, da die ja in Europa nich raus kam... es also bei den meißten wenn dann über 360 lief)

aber generell ist es auf jeden fall sehr positiv, vor allem auch aufgrund der noch 'relativ' neuen meldung, dass bei TESO die konsolis von den PClern getrennt sind, man also wenn man auf beiden systemen spielen will jedes mal nen anderen char und sogar anderen server spielen muss. 

bei ARR hingegen hab' ich mir schon die ps3 version vorbestellt und pc-version bekommt man ja wenn man schon die 1.0er version hatte umsonst als download


----------



## karstenschilder (19. Juli 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> wenn man FFXI will soll man FFXI spielen, so einfach ist das



Ich weiß nicht was die Leute haben. Alleine die neue Nummer im Namen verrät doch, dass es ein neues und anderes Spiel wird. Das war bisher bei jedem Final Fantasy mit neuer Hauptnummer so. Wäre es anders, würde es als Addon für FFXI kommen, z.B. als FFXI-2 oder so.

Darüber hinaus schließe ich mich der Meinung nicht an, dass FFXI als Maßstab für FFXIV gilt. Zum einen kann man bei den ohnehin unterschiedlich Designten Teilen kaum irgendwelche Maßstäbe annehmen und wenn es so wäre, kämen für einen Vergleich der Marke "Final Fantasy" mehr die 12 Offline Teile in Frage, als der eine Onlineteil.

Für meinen Teil kam in der Beta das Final Fantasy Gefühl auf und mir hat es gut genug gefallen, auch von der netten Community, dass ich ab Headstart wieder dabei bin und auch länger dabei bleiben werde.


----------



## sphero (20. Juli 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> ich verdeutliche mal, warum du da immernoch ein leicht falsches bild hast.
> 
> du behauptest gleichzeitig, dass die meißten fans von FFXI kommen (werden?), diese aber kein gutes haar dran lassen
> du spielst noch dazu IMMERNOCH FFXI und sagst alle, die das ebenfalls tun, finden ARR nicht gut und das du es nicht spielen wirst.
> ...



Okay, das kann ich so akzeptieren. Bis auf eine Sache; FFIVX wird vor allem anderen jene anziehen die schon FFXI gespielt haben früher bzw. generell FF gespielt haben (muss ich hinzufügen). Das es denen die noch aktiv in XI unterwegs sind nicht gefällt ist auch irgendwo verständlich.

Den Einblick den ich hatte bezog sich auch nur auf das Startgebiet und die ersten Questhubs + Dungeonfinder (grauselige Erinnerungen an WoW werden wach und bestätigt, leider!). Ich weiss ja, modernes MMO etc. pp. bla bla...muss es geben usw. 
Möglicherweise klingt das ab sobald man bezahlen muss, dem Spiel wäre es zu wünschen.

Ferner ist da noch die Kopplung Klasse > Startgebiet. Sollten ein Paar Freunde gemeinsam anfangen und jeder spielt eine andere Klasse kommen sie anfangs nicht dazu zusammen zu spielen ~ bislang war von einer Änderung dazu noch nichts zu lesen.

Schwierigkeitsgrad; ich kann damit leben wenn etwas schwierig ist - solang es machbar bleibt und nicht abhängig davon ist wieviel Glück man hatte. Bislang gab es aber keinerlei wirklich schwierige Dinge zu bewältigen. Höchstens nervige wie z.b. Fates während man Questet. Im Gebiet hinter Limsa bei den Dodos kam es immer wieder dazu das diese Fates die Spieler dazu brachten beim Questgeber stehen zu bleiben bis es rum war damit man weiter questen konnte - ich selbst bin mehrfach von X Dodos umgebrotet worden  Weil die NPC's die helfen sollten alle tot waren - etwas das nach der Beta vielleicht balanciert sein sollte. Jedenfalls waren die Quests während der Fates nicht machbar und das Fate ansich niemals alleine oder zu zweit (dafür sind sie eh nicht gedacht).

Noch etwas das mich persönlich genervt hat war die Tatsache das man das Tutorial und die ganze Einführung nicht komplett überspringen kann - viele mögen das brimbrambrorium ja, viele aber auch nicht...ich gehöre zu letzteren 

Immer noch fehlt das Auktionshaus - zwar sind die Marktreviere in der letzten Version schon fast sowas ähnliches gewesen, doch können sie ein AH nicht ersetzen. Geschmackssache letztlich, sicher gehts auch damit nur etwas langsamer.

Am Ende wird aber eh nicht entscheidend sein was wir am Anfang des Spiels so machen können sondern was es im Endgame so zu tun und entdecken geben wird. Erst dann wird man wirklich urteilen können - vorher ist alles nur kaffeesatzleserei (von mir ebenso wie von anderen). 
Und nochwas entscheidenes; Es ist besser als V1.0


----------



## amnie (20. Juli 2013)

es macht aber doch einen unterschied, ob man früher irrrrgendwann mal FFXI gespielt hat (ich bin zb grade dabei den client wieder runterzuladen, nachdem ich ursprünglich '07 (!!!) damit aufgehört hatte, weil ich einfach mal wieder bock drauf hatte) oder es immer durch gespielt hat oder vielleicht vor zwei jahren mal angefangen hat weil man im FFXIV 1.0 forum davon gelesen hat - und dann kleben geblieben is

ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass es nicht verständlich ist, da es ja wie bereits mehrfach verdeutlicht, doch zwei völlig unterschiedliche spiele - eben im ff universium - sind. ich verstehe ja auch, warum der über FFVI-fan nicht so den gefallen an FFXII findet. 

und dungeonfinder kann man auch recht wenig zu sagen. WOW habe ich nie gespielt, in SW:TOR funktioniert er ganz gut und man hat auch nicht mehr idioten als auch so schon und in ARR hab ich den zwei mal benutzt und hatte beide male ne super truppe - bilde mir aber nicht ein, aufgrund einer beta auf die spätere tatsächliche spielerschaft schließen zu können (egal ob positiv oder negativ) 
zumal ja speziell so etwas wie ein dungeonfinder ja eher den zweck hat, dass leute, die eben keine festen gruppen (man mag sie gilde oder auch linkshell nennen) angehören auch weiterkommen. spätestens wenn es um tatsächliches 'progression-raiding' geht greift doch keiner mehr auf sowas zurück...

der rest den du da ansprichst ist ja zb etwas, womit man schon deutlich mehr anfangen kann, auch wenn man FFXI garnicht kennt. und bis auf die paranoia bezüglich des dungeon-finderst (;D) stimme ich da auch zu. nur stört mich das ganze nicht so wirklich. 

lvl 15 hat man relativ zB schnell erreicht, kann also je-nach-spieltempo bereits am ersten oder vielleicht zweiten tag das luftschiff aufsuchen und in die anderen städte düsen um andere klassen auszuprobieren (oder eben 'hauptklasse' wechseln, weil man die story der anderen stadt spielen wollte) sicher nich so toll wenn man das anfangs nich checkt und mit jemandem zusammen spielen will, aber nja. es gibt in anderen spielen ja auch unterschiedliche startgebiete, die leute werdens überleben ;D

AH wäre mir auch lieber, vor allem eben weil marktplätze durchforsten in erster linie einfach nur time-sink ist. wenns später dann mal wie angekündigt beides gibt ist das aber auch völlig in ordnung. wenn man sachen schnell loswerden will, dann AH, und wenn man nen guten preis für seltene dinge will, setzt man sie eben so lange in den markt bis sie verkauft sind 
aber auch das ist etwas, was halt einfach etwas 'anders' ist. ich bin ja schon froh, dass man seinen marktstand nicht selbst betreiben muss, wie es ja auch einige spiele gibt. stundenlang nur dumm rumsitzen muss nich so sein. gibt nen grund warum ich immer whm spiele


----------



## Balaneth (25. Juli 2013)

FF14 ist jetzt so wie es vor 3 Jahren hätte sein sollen.
Ich mag Square Enix als Firma immernoch nicht, aber was Yoshi-P und sein Team aus 1.0 gemacht haben, kann sich sehen lassen. Respekt dafür.
Ich könnte daher sagen dass mir das Spiel gut gefällt, aber ich gehöre nunmal zur Gattung der Nörgler also nörgel ich lieber.

FF14 ist und bleibt eine Ente. Punkt.
Man übernahm damals die Rassen aus FF11 damit -Zitat-: "eingefleischte FF11 Spieler sich sofort in FF14 zurechtfinden" - Zitat Ende (vom damaliger Produzenten Tanaka),
Dabei werden diese umbenannt um einen Unterschied zu definieren. Copy Paste quasi.
Warum nicht Ivalice oder was etwas neues, frisches? 
Klassen bezogen weiß man nun auch schon bereits seit 5 Jahren was es im Spiel gibt.
Warum hat man nach der FFXIV Katastrophe nicht einfach alles verworfen und ein gänzlich neues FF14 entwickelt. 

Ich frage mich ausserdem was wäre wenn FF14 komplett eingestampft worden wäre, und Yoshi nun FF15 (inzwischen vergeben) oder 16 entwickeln würde.
Oder was wäre wenn, Yoshi-P von Anfang an FF14 geleitet hätte anstelle von Tanaka, wie hätte er die inzwischen 10 Jahre Entwicklungszeit für FF14 umgesetzt

So ist es quasi ein 10 Jahre altes Spiel, neu angemalt, mit ein bisschen WoW und ein bisschen GW2 dabei gewürzt.

Und weil ich nachtragend bin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten viel Glück und alles gute an Yoshi-P und sein Team.


----------



## sphero (3. August 2013)

Balaneth schrieb:


> FF14 ist jetzt so wie es vor 3 Jahren hätte sein sollen.
> Ich mag Square Enix als Firma immernoch nicht, aber was Yoshi-P und sein Team aus 1.0 gemacht haben, kann sich sehen lassen. Respekt dafür.
> Ich könnte daher sagen dass mir das Spiel gut gefällt, aber ich gehöre nunmal zur Gattung der Nörgler also nörgel ich lieber.
> 
> ...



Auch das kann man so unterschreiben und nachvollziehen. Bild hab ich mir geklaut


----------



## Nanimo (10. August 2013)

Ich werde mir die Beta anschauen und wenn mir die gefällt wird es gekauft.
Die ganzen Videos usw. gefallen mir schon ganz gut!

PS: TESO wird bestimmt auch nicht so besonders nach dem was man da so im Stream gesehen hat!


----------



## Zacksqout (11. August 2013)

Square Enix liegt sehr viel am Erfolg des Spiels und es sieht so aus, als würden die sich auch tatsächlich sehr viel Mühe geben.
Hab vor einigen Monaten die Closed Beta mal angezockt und es hat mir ganz gut gefallen was ich da gesehen habe (Brauche aber wohl ne neue Graka -.-) Die Grafik ist ein Augenschmauß, die Welt sehr idyllisch. Mehr kann ich bis jetzt leider nicht sagen. Ich hoffe wirklich dass die aus FF14 was machen. Vorallem freu ich mich auf den Fanservice. Ich will Shiva und Ifrit sehen, die typischen Zauber benutzen, gegen die typischen Monster kämpfen. Dungeons aus den alten FF Teilen als Raids ist erstmal einfach genial. (Wie die Umgesetzt werden muss man halt noch abwarten)

Was mir weniger gefallen hat, waren diese Ladezeiten zwischen den Gebieten. Das fast 10 Jahre alte WoW hat es geschafft diese Ladezeiten nur auf den Wechsel zwischen den Kontinenten zu beschränken und das aktuelle FF schafft es nicht? Nur weil sie Zugeständnisse an die PS3 machen? Warum nicht einfach auf die PS4 warten und dem Spiel nicht die Zwänge der alten Generation auferlegen? Ich verstehe das nicht. Auch die unsichtbaren Wände sind mir sauer aufgestoßen. Ich weiss es sind die kleinen Dinge über die ich mich hier beschwere aber die können eine große Wirkung haben. Zum Erfolgsgeheimnis von WoW gehörte mit Sicherheit auch die genial designte Welt. Das hat nach WoW auch eigentlich kein MMO geschafft nachzumachen und es sieht so aus als würde FF14 es auch nicht schaffen.

Trotzdem, es ist das erste MMO seit langem was mich wieder interessiert und da ich noch ne nen FF14 Acc habe werde ich da definitiv mal reinschnuppern.



Nanimo schrieb:


> PS: TESO wird bestimmt auch nicht so besonders nach dem was man da so im Stream gesehen hat!



Den Stream hab ich jetzt zwar nicht gesehen aber der Meinung war ich schon direkt nach den Ankündigung des MMOs, die erstem Bilder gefielen mir auch nicht. No-Name Entwickler wird solch ein Projekt nie und nimmer stämmmen können und die Messlatte der Marke Elder Scrolls ist verdammt hoch. Ich könnte locker ernsthaft viel Geld drauf wetten, dass das Spiel floppt.

Gibts eigentlich ein VOD von dem Stream?


----------



## amnie (11. August 2013)

die ladezeiten haben nichts mit der ps3 zu tun, das ist son punkt der immer mal wieder eingeworfen wird aber einfach ma nich stimmt.


zu 'genialem design' bezüglich welt kann ich nich wirklich was sagen, da ich WoW immer dermaßen abgeschreckt war das mich da keine zehn pferde hingekriegt hätten und bei solchen begriffen immer eigentlich an LOTRO denke (und nee ich bezweifle einfach ma GANZ STARK dass die welt von wow besser ist als die von tolkien)
wobei es dir ja anscheinend um 'unsichtbare wände' geht, und ich da leider auch zu 100% sicher bin, dass bei WoW release - und noch ne ganze weile danach - sich überall die leute aufgeregt haben, dass gebiete teilweise unspielwar waren.
auch ein WoW kam nicht fertig aufn tisch, das musste erst noch gekocht werden - und nein, man kann heute nicht 'erwarten', dass ein spiel fertig auf den markt kommt. ich würde eher ma das gegenteil behaupten. in der spielebranche is es eher viel schlimmer geworden mit 'unfertigen' spielen. bei SP wird das fast schon 'hingenommen' aber außgerechnet bei MMOs muss zu release alles perfekt sein... verkehrte welt.

(FFXI kam ürbrigens vor WoW und ich würde auch spontan da ma drauf schließen, dass das - vor allem wenn wir uns im FF unterforum befinden - doch eher das is, wo wir sagen könnten 'das spricht den typischen FF Fan an' wenn es um weltendesign geht. egal ob jetzt grafik-stil als auch mobs bzw races (!!!!!) ... ey.. nee.. auf keinen)

ich bezweifel einfach ziemlich stark, dass ARR eher auf 'hey lass ma gucken ob wir nich leute von WoW wech kriegen' ausgelegt is als auf 'hey lass ma MMO fans finden und vor allem FF fans' (wobei da nicht zwingend FFXI fans, da es doch deutlich unterschiedliche spiele sind)

und ums 'danach'? nunja, wenn ich mal meine persönliche meinung noch ein wenig ausschweife:
the secret world.
warum? nunja, es ist die 'echte' welt. viel stimmiger (und gruseliger!) kann die welt ja eigentlich garnicht mehr werden 

im übrigen hab' ich selbst nich einmal unsichtbare wände in ARR gefunden. ich bin jetzt nicht von der sorte 'ein problem das ich selbst nicht habe existiert auch nicht', ich weiß aber auch von mir selbst, das soetwas ganz oft eben server-response probleme sind, und da kann man nur zwei dinge sagen.
1. beta (zumal ja beta phase 3 stresstest war)
2. ist das von SE schon angesprochen worden, dass sie sich der probleme durchaus bewusst sind.


----------



## Zacksqout (11. August 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> die ladezeiten haben nichts mit der ps3 zu tun, das ist son punkt der immer mal wieder eingeworfen wird aber einfach ma nich stimmt.



Und wie kommst du drauf?



amnie schrieb:


> (und nee ich bezweifle einfach ma GANZ STARK dass die welt von wow besser ist als die von tolkien)



Keine Ahnung, hab Lotro so wie du WoW nie angefasst aber bessere Grafik allein reicht nicht aus um mit WoW zu konkurieren, es ist auch nur schwer zu beschreiben. Die Welt ist halt einfach rießig und schön, lässt das Herz eines jeden Warcraft3 Fans schmelzen.   (Hab nur bis Ende BC gespielt, keine Ahnung wie es aktuell mit in den Addons ausschaut) Aber hab gehört die haben da so ziemlich alles verkorkst inzwischen 

1.Zusammenhängte Welt(Keine Ladezeiten), 2. Keine unsichtbaren Wände, alles was du siehst ist erreichbar sofern es physikalisch möglich ist. 3. Rießengroß und abwechslungsreich 4. Atmosphärisch auf höchstem Niveau.
Die Kombination dieser Punkte macht die Welt von WoW meiner Meinung nach konkurrenzlos.



amnie schrieb:


> wobei es dir ja anscheinend um 'unsichtbare wände' geht, und ich da leider auch zu 100% sicher bin, dass bei WoW release - und noch ne ganze weile danach - sich überall die leute aufgeregt haben, dass gebiete teilweise unspielwar waren.



Das sind keine Bugs die ich meine, das sind bewusste Designentscheidungen der Entwickler, weil die sagen "Nein, da soll sich der Spieler sich nicht befinden", die auf eine unschöne Art gelöst werden.
Dir ist es vllt. nicht aufgefallen weil du wohl nie auf die Idee kamst, nen Kliff runterzuhopsen^^


----------



## amnie (12. August 2013)

ich komme darauf weil es da diverse offizielle statements zu gibt von den developern direkt. warum sollte ich denen weniger glauben als der 'PC master race' meute? un nee, ich werd mit sicherheit nich mir die mühe machen die rauszusuchen (zumal man das warscheinlich eh nich darf weils im beta forum is)

und es ging mir nicht um bessere grafik. ich bezeichne die grafik eines WoW nicht als schlecht. im gegenteil. der eher comichafte stil 'hält' sich ja deutlich besser als ein realistischer.


hä? dann sind das doch keine 'unsichtbaren' wände? das sind absperrungen, die eher FF-typisch sind. (in version 1.0 konnte man übrigens überhauptnicht springen, also von dem her...)


----------



## Paradoxic (13. August 2013)

Habe mich hier mal durchgelesen und eine Sache hat mich überzeugt - das Spiel bekommt man gratis, wenn man schon in 1.0 dabei war  Zudem kann man es ja bis zum 09. September testen, was ganz cool ist. Ich hatte zwar von Anfang an einen Beta Key eingelöst, habe es jedoch nie getestet.

1 Frage hätte ich jedoch.

Bin ich auch beim Headstart dabei, wenn ich 1.0 schon gespielt habe und dementsprechend das Spiel natürlich nicht vorbestellt habe oder muss ich wie alle anderen dann bis zum 27. warten?


Was mich jedoch auch überzeugt hat ist die Möglichkeit einen Barden zu spielen Egal in welchem Spiel, sobald es eine Support-Klasse gibt, die als Barde betitelt ist bzw. eine Buff Klasse mit verschiedenen Songs u. Liedern, dann bin ich sofort Feuer und Flamme, da ich diese Art von Spielweise absolut "vergöttere". Mein Klage in EQ2/Barde in Vanguard sind bis heute meine liebsten Klassen über alle MMORPGs hinweg und dementsprechend werde ich das ganze natürlich auch in FF14 fortführen.

So wie ich es gelesen habe (und wie es auch sein sollte) ist dieser ja ein DPS-Supporter, was mich freut. Heilen tue ich nämlich nicht gerne, aber die Gruppe mit verschiedenen Buffs zu unterstützen und währenddessen noch den ein oder anderen Schaden am Gegner zu verursachen macht mir extrem Spaß. Mal schauen, wie er sich so spielen wird.


----------



## karstenschilder (13. August 2013)

Paradoxic schrieb:


> Bin ich auch beim Headstart dabei, wenn ich 1.0 schon gespielt habe



Soweit ich gelesen habe, nur wenn du Legacy Status hast, also mind. 3 Monate bezahltes Abo zu 1.0 Zeiten.


----------



## Paradoxic (13. August 2013)

...Das ist natürlich nicht so schön, habe ich nämlich nicht. Bin zu Zeiten eingestiegen, wo ich 1 Monat zahlen musste und danach wurde die Zahlung von SE aufgrund der Fehler ausgesetzt. Naja, nicht so schlimm, muss ich halt drei Tage länger warten. Vielen Dank.


----------



## amnie (14. August 2013)

nja, du kannst ja auch jetzt in der open beta schon mal nen bissel vorarbeiten, das sind ja glaub ich auch 3-4 tage, das sollte genug sein um nen bissel voran zu kommen. 

übrigens kann man ja seine 1.0 charas behalten, falls das für dich ne option ist. musst du dann nur gucken, auf welchem server die sind. eigentlich müsstest du ne e-mail bekommen haben, dass du die auf nen anderen server transferieren konntest (der zeitpunkt ist allerdings vorbei) mein alter char saß zb noch auf nem server, der mitlerweile zum japanischen rechenzentrum gehört, also hab ich die kleine ma schön nach ragnarok verschifft (der EU legacy server, wobei hier 'legacy' nichts mit der legacy-campaign zu tun hat sondern einfach alle chars beinhaltet, die meteror überlebt haben - also alle 1.0 chars)

in 1.0 war barde übrigens ziemlich spaßig


----------



## Paradoxic (14. August 2013)

Japs, weiß ich, aber leider gehts ja nur bis 20, aber mei, was will man machen. Habe aber schon vorbestellt, die 20€ sind ja zu verschmerzen, zumal es ja nen Spielemonat dazu gibt.

Das mit den 1.0er Chars wusste ich, aber war/ist für mich keine Option. Mein Char war zwar schon ein bisschen rum gekommen, aber jetzt möchte ich ganz neu starten, um die ganze überarbeitete Welt zu sehen. Zudem möchte ich auf keinen Server mit den ganzen Veteranen, die schon jeglichen Job auf Max haben Ich selber werde nach Shiva gehen, da dies ja scheinbar der Server ist, auf dem die meisten Deutschen anzutreffen sind und auf dem alle neu starten (korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege).

Und das in 1.0 der Barde auch gut zu spielen war, erfreut mein Herz Dann hoffe ich, dass dies auch in 2.0 der Fall ist und er seinen alten Charme nicht verloren hat.


----------



## Balaneth (14. August 2013)

Kleiner Kurzbericht.

Closed Open Beta Phase 4 (Closed, da registrierung und Freigabe immernoch erforderlich sind, und die Anmeldung bis Samstag gesperrt ist):

1) NDA wird für Phase 4 NICHT aufgehoben, dh. keine Livestreams, keine ausdrücklich genehmigte Veröffentlichung von Video, Tonmaterial und/oder Informationen aus den Beta Foren. Jediglich Screenshots sind erlaubt.

2) Der Client (23 G wird ab morgen, Donnerstag den 15.ten zum Download bereit stehen. Square Enix ist der Ansicht das 24 Stunden (+72h Beta Laufzeit) vollkommen ausreichen, dass alle Open Beta Tester weltweit den Clienten runterladen können. 

Sofern Ihr eine schlechte Internetverbindung habt oder euren Traffic mit mehreren Personen teilt, solltet ihr vielleicht einen Freund/Kollegen/Bekannten mit guter Internetanbindung fragen ob dieser euch den Clienten runterladen kann (Speicher Medium mit 23 GB erforderlich, oder Kenntnisse darüber wie man gesplittete Rar/Zip Archieve erstellt). Alles natürlich vorausgesetzt das die Server morgen standhalten und guten Traffic leisten, wovon ich nicht ausgehe.

Den Launcher zum Phase 4 client könnt Ihr euch unter http://gdl.square-en.../ffxivsetup.exe (109 M schonmal herunterladen und installieren, allerdings sind bis morgen Wartungsarbeiten, daher müsst ihr noch warten bis ihr die Internetleitung rauchen lassen könnt.

Der Phase 3 Client kann nicht weiterverwendet werden und Ihr könnt ihn sorglos löschen.

3) Es gibt nochmehr, aber das darf ich nicht schreiben (NDA).


----------



## karstenschilder (14. August 2013)

Balaneth schrieb:


> Jediglich Screenshots sind erlaubt.



Das ist nicht richtig. Es wurde mit Phase 3 alles erlaubt, *mit Ausnahme* des Veröffentlichen von Video- und Tonaufnahmen. Also Black- statt Whitelisting. Daher habe ich auch diesen Thread hier eröffnet.

Das veröffentlichen von Screenshots und schreiben von Texten, bzw. über das Spiel zu diskutieren wurde zudem ausdrücklich gewünscht (kurz: Mundpropaganda).

Daran hat sich auch für die Open Beta nicht viel geändert. Dennoch ein wenig. Videos aufgenommen in Phase 4 (open Beta) dürfen ab dem 27. August veröffentlicht werden. Videos aus früheren Beta Phasen dürfen auch zukünftig nicht veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## amnie (15. August 2013)

Paradoxic schrieb:


> Japs, weiß ich, aber leider gehts ja nur bis 20, aber mei, was will man machen. Habe aber schon vorbestellt, die 20&#8364; sind ja zu verschmerzen, zumal es ja nen Spielemonat dazu gibt.
> 
> Das mit den 1.0er Chars wusste ich, aber war/ist für mich keine Option. Mein Char war zwar schon ein bisschen rum gekommen, aber jetzt möchte ich ganz neu starten, um die ganze überarbeitete Welt zu sehen. Zudem möchte ich auf keinen Server mit den ganzen Veteranen, die schon jeglichen Job auf Max haben Ich selber werde nach Shiva gehen, da dies ja scheinbar der Server ist, auf dem die meisten Deutschen anzutreffen sind und auf dem alle neu starten (korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege).
> 
> Und das in 1.0 der Barde auch gut zu spielen war, erfreut mein Herz Dann hoffe ich, dass dies auch in 2.0 der Fall ist und er seinen alten Charme nicht verloren hat.



werde ich auch so machen, bis auf, dass ich meinen neuen char auf nem legacy server spiele. ich 'parke' meinen alten halt wie gesagt auf ragnarok, hauptsächlich halt wegen EU server damit man auch ma zu 'normalen' zeiten spielen kann, da ich nicht weiß, wie das auf dauer auf den anderen ist (zwar habe ich derzeit relativ freies zeitmanagement, da das bei mir aber immer so ne sache ist und ich nicht weiß wie es in 3 monaten aussieht... is halt blöd)
meinen hauptchar, also den, den ich komplett neu anfang, werd ich auf Balmung anfangen. des is wie gesagt auch nen legacy server, da werden aber einige nette leute sein, die ich entweder schon ewig aus anderen spielen kenne oder halt jetzt wärend der beta kennengelernt hab und angeblich solls der 'internationale' und auch 'RP-legacy' server werden, deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass auch zu typisch europäischen zeiten da wer on is.

lange rede garkein sinn, der grund warum ich auch mit dem neuen char auf nem legacy server spiele is einfach:
die meißten legacy spieler haben eben .nicht. alle jobs schon auf 50 
das werden tatsächlich die wenigsten sein. eben die leute, die 'durchgehalten' haben. aber das is verglichen mit den ganzen leuten, die iiiirgendwann mal gespielt haben (auch damalige gästeaccounts haben ja nen legacy char) is ja doch deutlich höher. und selbst die, die immer gespielt haben haben ja nich alle diesen 'exploit' ausgenutzt um schneller zu leveln.

aber ja, die meißten deutschen werden entweder auf shiva oder odin sein. shiva is halt irgendwann mal als 'deutscher' server außerkoren worden von irgendwem, da waren die meißten anderen aber schon fest auf odin eingeschossen (unter anderem auch, weil odin halt der 'deutsche' server in ffxi ist/war)
warum shiva nich einfach dann ma 'ignoriert' wurde is mir persönlich nen rätsel, aber auch relativ latte.. ich werd einfach den server von beiden für nen 'alt' nehmen wo meine schwester sich dann nieder lässt, damit wir zusammen durch die lande zockeln können

was barde angeht is halt etwas schwer zu sagen. ich habs versäumt, es in beta phase 3 zu testen, und im forum wurde viel rumgejammert, dass sie nur einen song hatten.. allerdings war die beta phase ja auch bis lvl 30 oder so begrenzt, also is das alles nich so wirklich aussagekräftig und wird sich dann erst zu release klären.

was mich viel mehr beschäftigt is grad die frage, ob ich ma arcanist anspielen soll wenn phase 4 beginnt oder nich, da ja das wahrscheinlich alle machen werden... lol


----------



## Silarwen (15. August 2013)

Ich mag es und freu mich drauf. Spiel auf Sargatanas. 

Grüße


----------



## Balaneth (15. August 2013)

Der neue Beta Client kann nun im Launcher runtergeladen werden, Downloadgeschwindigkeiten scheinen gut zu sein.
Und dankt den Zwölf, der Client ist nur 7,3 GB groß.
Level Cap liegt bei 20, es sind aber nun alle Klassen inklusive Arkanist und Fischer verfügbar.
Fortschritte bleiben bei Release erhalten.


Werde mit ARR auf Shiva neu anfangen, mein alter 1.0 Char ist nicht über Stufe 20 drüber gekommen.
Meine Roegadyn kanns auch schon kaum erwarten:

[attachment=13334:Sylbia.jpg]


----------



## Davinho1 (16. August 2013)

Muss sagen, dass ich doch überrascht bin vom Spiel, nachdem ich mich noch mal ernsthaft damit beschäftigt hatte...Es stört mich eigentlich nur noch das Kampfsystem, das für mich persönlich etwas zu lahm ist; movement brauchst du auch nicht wirklich. Das soll aber im Endcontent besser werden, weshalb ich damit erstmal leben kann


----------



## karstenschilder (18. August 2013)

Neugierige scheint es jedenfalls anzulocken.

Die Charaktererstellung ist bereits mehrmals über längere Zeiträume deaktiviert. Warteschlangen beim Einloggen. 4 neue Weltenserver wurden dazugestellt.


----------



## amnie (18. August 2013)

nja ob man movement nich wirklich braucht bin ich mir nich so sicher... immerhin war ja in beta phase 3 gut gejammer, dass leute andauernt von den AOEs getroffen wurden weil indikator und castbar nich synchron waren. (das hat sich übrigens meines subjektiven erachtens nach deeeeeutlich gebessert diese phase, ist aber immernoch nich 100% gleich... allerdings hab ich das problem auch in anderen spielen, dass ich 'schwören' könnte ich war nich im aoe )

als archer zb is man auch schon recht früh gut dabei, schön rumzukiten. find ich eigentlich recht erfrischend wenn man die letzten jahre eher spiele gespielt hat wo man als ranged-dps einfach nur blöd rumstand, auch wenn man allein unterwegs war...

hab auch jetzt beide tank-klassen ma angespielt, und find schon, dass es durchaus was bringt, wenn man schlägen ausweicht (also nicht nur indikator-aoes sondern auch einfach gecasteten schlägen) und als pugilist und lancer bewegt man sich sowieso, weil man ja teilweise vonner seite/hinten mehr dmg macht



was ich so ganz persönlich beobachten werde ist eher so die tank/dps langzeit verwirrung. als heiler is mir als allererstes aufgefallen, dass man .viel. mehr aggro zieht als in manch anderen spielen. da hoffe ich doch, dass erstens die tanks das gute alte 'ständig die hp des healers im auge' taktik beherrschen - und vor allem auch die dps merken 'huch da greift was an das nich am tank sondern am heiler klebt'. die dps können nämlich durchaus in den dungeons ma nen paar schläge verkraften, die heiler aber eher weniger 

(aber ich bin guter dinge, die community in SW:TOR hat es auch so langsam gecheckt zuerst die kleinen adds und dann die großen zu killen, da schaffen die leute in ARR das sicher auch früher oder später )


----------



## MacMercurius (19. August 2013)

Mein Fazit nach dem Open Beta-Wochenende. Es war sehr voll, sie haben auch offensichtlich die Kapazitätsgrenzen der Server ausgetestet und versucht, die Leute auf mehrere Server zu verteilen. 

Dennoch konnte ich angenehm spielen. Ein paar Bugs, die offensichtlich speziell die neuen Sachen in der deutschen Version betreffen (Stufe 5. Hermetiker-Quest etc.) sind aufgefallen.

Der Hermetiker ist eine sehr interessante, recht flexible Unterstützungsklasse, die sich flüssig spielt und die durchaus etwas taktisches Geschick erfordert. 

Generell darf ich sagen, dass ich von dem Spiel höchst angetan bin und es weiter spielen werde. 

Ich finde es etwas schade, dass so wenig von der "Informations-Offensive" der Entwickler in der deutschen Presse berichtet wird - zumal das Spiel auf der Gamescom vertreten sein wird, inkl. Chef-Entwickler und einer eigenen Aktion.

Es gibt durchaus Interesse an diesem Spiel - immerhin hat es am WE den Weltrekord "für gleichzeitig in einer Beta aktive Spieler in einem MMO" am Wochenende gebrochen. 

Fazit: Ich würde mir mehr Berichterstattung und (durchaus auch kritische) Auseinandersetzung mit FF XIV wünschen - über viele andere "Nischenspiele" wird ja auch jede kleine News gebracht. 

Fazit 2: FF XIV hat mich überzeugt und ich werde es weiter spielen - ich mag einfach diesen "old school"-Stil in modernem Gewand des Spiels.


----------



## Davinho1 (19. August 2013)

Ich habe auch noch nie so viele Spieler in einer Welt gesehen, an wirklich jeder Ecke der ganzen Map gab es haufenweise Spieler  Das Spiel ist jedenfalls bestellt.

Ich habe auch schon öfter "oldschool" gelesen und mich selber schon dabei ertappt, das gesagt zu haben - bis jemand mal klargestellt hat, dass das eigentlich Quatsch ist  Über die Argumente habe ich dann nachgedacht. Das Spiel hat eigentlich recht viele Features, die es auch und vor allem erst seit den neueren MMOs gibt. Vieles gab es in dieser Form nicht bei ganz alten MMOs...Sogesehen könnte ja jedes MMO oldschool sein, weil irgendwelche Features von damals hat auch jedes neue MMO irgendwo.


----------



## amnie (19. August 2013)

japp, also wenn man denn tatsächlich ma auf die server kam hat man definitiv verstanden, warum das NA/EU datenzenter samstag nacht schlapp gemacht hat. ich hatte leider etwas pech und der server is genau abgeschmiert als ich sowieso grad ausloggen wollte (kein scherz, ich war schon im hotelzimmer und wollte grad das bettchen anklicken).. ergebniss war dann, dass ich nicht mehr auf die EU server konnte... also erstma mit den char auf dem JP server weiter... ging aber auch recht gut (weshalb es ma sowas von lächerlich is wenn leute nach nem EU datenzenter jammern. selbst auf den JP servern merkt man den ping so gut wie garnicht)

habs auf lvl 20 geschafft, alle dungeons einmal durch als gladiator (nja, copperbell mines zweimal weil beim ersten mal die dps etwas 'naja' waren.. lol) und auch so recht lustig dabei gewesen. arcanist (hermetiker?) hab' ich ma angespielt, aber nur so bis lvl 8 oder so. pet-klassen sind nich soooo mein ding, muss ich ma gucken ob ich mich da irgendwann 'durchquäle' um halt den scholar freizuschlaten. mal sehen. erstes 'langzeitziel' sind erstma whitemage und bard. gucken wa ma 

was berichterstattung angeht is halt etwas zweischneidig. ich hab' persönlich schon das gefühl, dass ARR nen spiel werden könnte dass tatsächlich mal wieder durch die gute alte 'mundpropaganda' erfolg hat, vor allem eben in betracht der bedenken die viele leute noch immer dank 1.0 haben... wenn man tatsächlich leuten direkt sagt 'ey das spiel is so geil' hat das eben doch irgendwie ne andere wirkung als nen 3 seiten artikel der einfach weggeblättert wird weil 'ach die neuauflage von dem schrottspiel'... lol. berichterstattung is ja dann doch tatsächlich eher was für leute, die sowieso schon interesse daran haben.

und spätestens wenn die magazine checken, dass das doch 'leute zieht' werden die artikel ja eh kommen. ma gucken was auf der gamescom so passiert. ich hatte ja den plan ma zu gucken ob ich auch mal den kampf da probiere, aber so wie es derzeit aussieht wollen das wohl doch mehr leute machen als ich dachte. lach.


----------



## hockomat (19. August 2013)

Ja nicht mehr lange und es geht los *FREU*


----------



## Wynn (19. August 2013)

Silarwen schrieb:


> Ich mag es und freu mich drauf. Spiel auf Sargatanas.
> 
> Grüße



gibt es in der kommenden buffed magazin wieder einen artikel von dir ?

die vorschau in der pc games von dir fand ich ja schon sehr gut


----------



## vallin (19. August 2013)

Also ich muss wirklich sagen, dass ARR mich sehr positiv ueberrascht hat. Auch wenn es an manchen Stellen noch etwas hakt, ist es doch ein fluessiges und angenehmes Spielerlebnis und ich freue mich jetzt schon rieeeesig auf den Early Access. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mich zu entscheiden ob ich mit Thaumaturg oder doch mit Hermetiker anfange. Es gibt in dem Spiel einfach zu viele Klassen die ich spielen will 

Was ich bei diesem Beta-Event etwas schade fand war, dass kaum Feedback von SQ im Forum zu lesen war, vor allem bei manchen Bugs die es einem unmoeglich machten weiterzuspielen (Fehler 3102). Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass sich die Informationspolitik nach dem Release bessern wird ..

Wenn mir nVidia jetzt noch einen aktuellen Treiber fuer meine alte GTX560TI liefert, bei dem ich mit stabilen FPS Zahlen spielen kann, bin ich voellig zufrieden, denn irgendwann will ich mal vom v314.22 weg *gg*War schon ziemlich lustig, mit dem aktuellen Treiber (Beta oder WHQL) hatte ich zwischen 85 und 2 FPS auf minimalen Grafikeinstellungen ... mit v314.22 habe ich zwischen 52 und 65 FPS (auf High und ohne Schatten). Hat schon eine Weile gedauert bis ich einen brauchbaren Treiber gefunden hatte *gg*


----------



## karstenschilder (19. August 2013)

Ja, NVIDIA ist schon so ne Sache. Hatte die Tage den Fehler gemacht und den Grafiktreiber aktualisiert. Hatte meinen Rechner ne weile alleine stehen lassen und als ich wieder kam, war Reboot nach BSOD. Ursache der Grafiktreiber. Hatte eigentlich angenommen, dass die dieses Problem langsam mal in den Griff bekommen haben.


----------



## MacMercurius (20. August 2013)

Da gestern ja noch etwas Spielzeit "draufgelegt" wurde, habe ich die Zeit genutzt und noch recht intensiv die PS 3 - Version getestet. Die Steuerung mit dem Gamepad funktioniert grundsätzlich sehr gut und man gewöhnt sich fix daran - es gibt aber ein paar Funktionen, die umständlicher zu erreichen sind, als mit Maus/Tastatur.

Hier übrigens noch die Nachricht mit dem neuen Rekord, den FF XIV ARR aufgestellt hat:

http://www.gamingunion.net/news/final-fantasy-xiv-smashes-open-beta-record--9634.html


----------



## karstenschilder (22. August 2013)

MacMercurius schrieb:


> <br />Da gestern ja noch etwas Spielzeit &quot;draufgelegt&quot; wurde, habe ich die Zeit genutzt und noch recht intensiv die PS 3 - Version getestet. Die Steuerung mit dem Gamepad funktioniert grundsätzlich sehr gut und man gewöhnt sich fix daran - es gibt aber ein paar Funktionen, die umständlicher zu erreichen sind, als mit Maus/Tastatur.<br /><br />Hier übrigens noch die Nachricht mit dem neuen Rekord, den FF XIV ARR aufgestellt hat:<br /><br /><a href='http://forum.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gamingunion.net%2Fnews%2Ffinal-fantasy-xiv-smashes-open-beta-record--9634.html' class='bbc_url' title='Externer Link' rel='nofollow external' target='_blank'>http://www.gaminguni...cord--9634.html</a><br />


<br /><br /><br />

Dürfte also an der Auslastungsgrenze gelegen haben. Yoshida hatte mal irgendwann gesagt, dass die Weltenserver auf etwa 5000 gleichzeitig eingeloggte Spieler ausgelegt sind. Von dem einen BUG (3102 gefolgt von 90000) abgesehen, der mich nicht betroffen hat und mittlerweile auch gefixt sein soll, fand ich die Stabilität der Server äußerst gut in der OB. Selbst die Startgebiete, die völlig überfüllt waren, liefen bei mir Lagfrei.


----------



## amnie (23. August 2013)

schon ne krasse sache, vor allem wenn man überlegt, dass anfangs ja noch viele eher so drauf waren 'ach nee das spiel kann ja garnich so viel besser sein'... 

doch, doch kann es. hehe.



bin heute dann auch mal in den genuss gekommen, aufer gamescom den titan-fight anzutesten. war schon recht lustig. (t-shirt is auch schick, wenn auch viel zu groß ausgefallen )
nen bissel kurios mit 7 komplett fremden mal eben so nen bossfight zu machen und die kommentare der moderatoren waren auch nich wirklich so lustig wie die dachten, aber das is ja gamescom-standart 
jedenfalls weiß ich nich, warum die leute aufm offiziellen forum meckern der barde hätte so wenige songs, denn allein schon das mp-wiedergeben is schon ziemlich praktisch, das würde mir tatsächlich schon fast als 'support' reichen ;D
(wobei das natürlich durch nur einen kampf auf dauer auch nicht so aussagekräftig is)
mechaniken waren auch recht interessant. jetzt nicht unbedingt komplett neu, aber muss ja auch nich, um mich zufriedenzustellen. ich wäre nur fast wahnsinnig geworden, weil der weißmagier grundsätzlich nich aus den 'kleinen' aoes raus is. haha.

before meteor soundtrack auch noch abgestaubt. stand-kram war shop-preise soweit ich das gesehen habe. für den soundtrack hab ich 40€ hingeblättert und dann hab ich mir noch nen tonberry-figur für 22€ geholt.


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Infos, wann es wieder möglich ist, Charaktere zu erstellen? 

Habe das Spiel heute geschenkt bekommen und kann es nicht spielen, da alle Server voll sind.


----------



## karstenschilder (31. August 2013)

NÃ¤chste Woche sollen zusÃ¤tzliche Server an den Start gehen (siehe Meldungen in Forum/Launcher). Das mach zwar aus vollen Server nicht automatisch leerere Server und vermutlich wird dann zunÃ¤chst auf allen alten Servern die Charaktererstellung vorÃ¼bergehend deaktiviert. Dennoch denke ich, dass es sich danach entspannen kÃ¶nnte, fÃ¼r eine gewisse Zeit. Der Downloadkauf ist ja derzeit gestoppt und Amazon kann wohl auch derzeit nicht liefern. KÃ¶nnte also spÃ¤ter noch einen weiteren Peak geben, wo die Charaktererstellung deaktiviert wird.


----------



## Lari (31. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon Infos, wann es wieder möglich ist, Charaktere zu erstellen?
> 
> Habe das Spiel heute geschenkt bekommen und kann es nicht spielen, da alle Server voll sind.



Morgens kein Problem.


----------



## DexDrive (31. August 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier reinpasst aber ich frag jetzt einfach mal, hab das Game heute bei Real gesehen für 25€ kann man da echt nicht viel falsch machen
 aber als ich mir die Mindestanforderungen durchgelesen habe hab ich das Spiel wieder zurückgelegt.

So meine Frage was denkt ihr würde das Game bei mir laufen?

Windows XP SP3 32bit
Dual Core - 2,80 Ghz/2,80 Ghz
2,50 GB Ram
ATI Radean HD 4870 1GB

Ich weiß mein Rechner ist die reinste Krücke aber da ich sonst nur Konsole zocke lohnt sich bei mir kein high end Pc.
Wenn ich bedenke wie alt der Rechner schon ist hat er mir bisher immer gute dienste erwiesen.

Mfg


----------



## Egooz (31. August 2013)

Dann kauf dir das Spiel doch für die Konsole, Problem umgangen. 

Ich hab FF XIV 1.0 mit einem ähnlichen PC gespielt und das lief eher schlecht als recht.

Edit: Juhu...Server sind abgeraucht!?


----------



## DexDrive (31. August 2013)

Egooz schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir das Spiel doch für die Konsole, Problem umgangen.
> 
> Ich hab FF XIV 1.0 mit einem ähnlichen PC gespielt und das lief eher schlecht als recht.
> 
> Edit: Juhu...Server sind abgeraucht!?



Hab aber leider ne Xbox 360 und keine PS3 : )


----------



## Egooz (31. August 2013)

Mmh ok, das ist ein Argument. Also wie gesagt, ich hatte in 1.0 keinen Spaß mit meinem PC, aber vielleicht melden sich ja noch Spieler der aktuellen Version.


----------



## DexDrive (31. August 2013)

Mh... ich überlege was mein letztes Spiel war was ich mit den meisten Anforderungen hatte ich glaube das war Tera.
Das lief auf vollen einstellungen flüssig hat nur in den Hauptstädten ein bischen geruckelt.
GW2 läuft komplett ruckelfrei auch in den Hauptstädten wenn im PvP allerdings richtig was los ist fängt es an zu stocken dann hab ich vielleicht noch 15-20 Fps.
Dann reden wir aber auch von soviel Action das ich meist nichtmal mehr meinen Char. sehen kann xD


----------



## Egooz (31. August 2013)

Spielst du mit ner Auflösung von 1280 x 1024? Ich hatte zu der Zeit noch 2 x 17" am laufen und GW2 war außerhalb des WvW gut spielbar. Tera läuft eh gut, Unreal Engine 3 ist performant. 

Final Fantasy ist auch recht stark instanziert, dank der PS3 *würg*. Bei den Events sammeln sich gern mal viele Spieler an, außerhalb der Fate's könnte es spielbar sein. Die Performance soll in 2.0 auch besser sein, Vergleichswerte hab ich aber nicht zur Hand.


----------



## DexDrive (31. August 2013)

Ne ich Spiel mit 1920x1080 muss ich auch sonst siehts auf meinem 22 Zoller echt Käse aus : )


----------



## amnie (1. September 2013)

puh. also wenn dürfte wohl die grafikkarte auch sehr haar scharf an der grenze liegen. müssteste vielleicht einfach mal den benchmark testen (ich hab jetzt grad keinen link da aber wenn du nich 'a realm reborn benchmark 2' suchst müsste eigentlich den open beta benchmark finden (also der so circa mit open beta rauskam halt)
nach benchmark kann man natürlich auch nicht 100%ig gehen, aber man hat eben nen gewissen anhaltspunkt
aber das mit den fates is auf jeden fall nen punkt. vor allem in höheren leveln, wenn man mit 40+ leuten auf primals kloppt, dürfte es ziemlich rumrappeln
warte einfach noch nen paar monate (2014 is angepeilt), schaff' dir ne ps4 an un ab dafür ;D
(nich ganz ernst gemeint, aber vielleicht ja ne alternative, nur kriegst du dann natürlich 'den anfang' des spiels nicht mit. für manche leute is sowas ja wichtig)


was char-erstellung angeht.. ich war freitag nacht in der lage mir auf midgarsmr nen char zu erstellen und auch sonst waren einige server wieder offen. nen freund von mir hat halt freitag angefangen zu spielen. wir hatten uns für den server entschieden - fürs erste - weil die legacy-server auf denen ich nen char hab (ragnarok und balmung) noch geschlossen waren. shiva war zu dem zeitpunkt offen, odin nicht (also da wo die meißten deutschen waren ging es )

derzeit is halt am besten man guckt außerhalb der typischen euro-zeiten, also wenn hier 2 uhr nachts is gehts grad so. 




ich find' übrigens überhauptnicht, dass ARR stark instanziert is. das kommt einem nur am anfang so vor, weil man ja auch ständig gebiete wechselt (ladescreens sind zwar nicht das selbe wie 'instanzen' aber es tut halt sein ding), durch das schnelle leveln ständig irgendwelche klassenquests hat und auch zu anfang ziemlich zügig durch die main-story düst. (das dungeons instanziert sind dürfte ja keine überraschung sein )


----------



## Deanne (1. September 2013)

Puh, momentan geht wieder gar nichts. An meinen JP-Char komme ich nicht, weil die Server nicht geladen werden können und auf den EU-Servern kann man keine neuen Charaktere mehr erstellen. Hoffentlich ändert sich daran bald was.


----------



## DexDrive (1. September 2013)

Spielen Ps3 spieler mit Pc spielern zusammen?
Wenn ja kauf ich mir ne Ps3 die gibs ja gebraucht schon für 60&#8364;


----------



## G3n3T1c (1. September 2013)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Spielen Ps3 spieler mit Pc spielern zusammen?
> Wenn ja kauf ich mir ne Ps3 die gibs ja gebraucht schon für 60€





Ja,spielen zusammen,sind nicht getrennt.


----------



## DexDrive (1. September 2013)

Gut dann kauf ich mir morgen ne ps3 hatte ich sowieso vor


----------



## amnie (1. September 2013)

thihi joah das hätte ich auch sonst noch als alternative vorgeschlagen, aber der typische 360-besitzer reagiert ja auf sowas öfter mal allergisch -.-
(aber man kann sich dann ja auch direkt noch die uncharted reihe anschaffen *hust*hust*)



ich bin auf jeden fall mal gespannt ob morgen schon was kommt wegen der datencenter-erweiterung oder ob wir da noch nen paar tage warten müssen. gut wärs ja, dann is vielleicht ma laaangsam nen bissel weniger gemecker (wobei ich das bezweifle da ja dadurch nich magischerweise auf den 'alten' servern alles leer is)
ich hab' jetzt auf gefühlten 20 servern nen druiden auf lvl 15, ich brech zusammen


----------



## natario (1. September 2013)

Ich habe mich dazu entschieden wieder ein mmo zu spielen, 
habe meinen alten wow Account aktiviert und meinen 85er nach pandaria bewegt. Das questen gefällt mir besser bislang ganz gut. 
Was mich stört ist das Instanzen nur durch gerannt werden, es gibt 0 Atmosphäre. Da man nicht mal 2 sec. Zeit hat zu gucken. 
Wie sieht es in ff14 aus? Kommt da Atmosphäre auf? 
Wie sieht das mit instanzierten Gebieten aus,  habe das gelesen ist es ähnlich wie gw1?


----------



## amnie (1. September 2013)

keine ahnung was da ähnlich gw1 sein soll. soweit ich weiß gibts in guild wars bis auf in den städten nur instanzen und das ist in ARR definitiv nicht so. ich verstehe wie bereits geschrieben sowieso nicht warum es angeblich alles so instanziert ist, das ist nur alle 5 lvl mal im klassenquest und halt die entscheidenden teile der main story. sonst is da garnix instanziert (außer natürlich dungeons/guildhests und die 'inn-rooms' zum schlafen gehen/ausloggen für den xp bonus)
sobald man mal lvl 20+ is is und etwas langsamer levelt merkt man, dass das eher weniger instanziert is und man fast nur auf freier welt rumläuft und den fates hinterher 

atmosphäre is natürlich immer relativ, ich würd' mir einfach mal nen video von den ersten dungeons oder welche von den primal-fights angucken

hier, tam tara, der zweite dungeon (lvl 16)
https://www.youtube....h?v=SR54S7H_3hU

bei dem video isses allerdings von vorteil wenn man kein englisch spricht, weil die da nur schrott labern...


----------



## Nexilein (1. September 2013)

natario schrieb:


> Was mich stört ist das Instanzen nur durch gerannt werden, es gibt 0 Atmosphäre. Da man nicht mal 2 sec. Zeit hat zu gucken.
> Wie sieht es in ff14 aus? Kommt da Atmosphäre auf?



Durch Instanzen wird meiner Erfahrung nach früher oder später immer durchgerannt; und das unabhängig vom Spiel.
Aber wie bei jedem neuen Spiel geht es bei FFXIV momentan noch relativ gemütlich zu. Vorgestern hatte ich einen Tank der nicht wirklich wusste was ein Tank zu tun hat -> Keine Geflame, kein Kick, sondern einfach ein bisschen Zeit in Erklärungen investiert -> Ini gemütlich zu Ende gebracht
Es sollte also auch ein bisschen Zeit sein um sich umzuschauen, ohne gleich ein "Ogog" zu kassieren. Außerdem gibt es auch in den Instanzen kleine Videoeinlagen und Dialoge. 



natario schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit instanzierten Gebieten aus, habe das gelesen ist es ähnlich wie gw1?



Die Gebiete sind nicht instanziert, es gibt lediglich eine Segmentierung der Spielwelt. D.h jedes Gebiet existiert pro Server nur einmal, aber zwischen unterschiedlichen Gebieten gibt es einen Ladebidschirm. Die Ladezeiten sind auf dem PC aber vernachlässigbar.


----------



## hockomat (1. September 2013)

Na ja im höheren LvL sieht das mit gemütlich durch die ini schon ein wenig anders aus da man eine Zeit begrenzung hat von 90 mins und das manchmal schon sehr knapp wird halt Gruppen bedingt


----------



## natario (7. September 2013)

Bin erst auf Stufe 2 aber bislang gefällt es mir super. Atmosphäre etc ist genial. Bin in ul'dah.  Was noch genialer wäre wenn die Sequenzen synchronisiert wären.


----------



## Nexilein (7. September 2013)

natario schrieb:


> Was noch genialer wäre wenn die Sequenzen synchronisiert wären.



Das sind sie auch teilweise.
Ich weiß bis heute nicht ob ich unter einem Bug leide, oder ob das so beabsichtigt ist:
Anfangs gab es bei Zwischensequenzen keinerlei Vertonung. So ca. auf Level 10, bei der ersten Solo-Instanz, gab es dann plötzlich sprechende Charaktere. Seitdem bekomme ich immer mal wieder vertonte Szene zu Gesicht, aber es wirkt komisch. Da hätten sie meiner Meinung nach entweder alle Zwischensequenzen vertonen, oder es ganz lassen sollen.

Ganz merwürdig wird es, wenn eine vertonte Zwischensequenz von einer nicht vertonten Zwischensequenz unterbrochen wird...


----------



## amnie (7. September 2013)

die allererste zwischensequenz, also wenn du 'in die welt geworfen' wirst, der teil mit dem kristall bevor du auf dem wagen landest, der ist schon vertont. also wirst du da wohl den 'kein ton' bug gehabt haben.

aber ja es wirkt schon teilweise etwas komisch, aber ich schiebe das einfach darauf, dass halt die letzen spiele die ich davor gespielt habe (TOR, GW2, TSW) alle komplett vertont sind... da gewöhnt man sich doch schneller dran als man dachte


----------



## Davinho1 (7. September 2013)

Schon krass, dass FF XIV ARR von den Spielerzahlen auf dem Niveau von SW:TOR ist (beim Launch), trotz der Probleme, die es gab - ich hatte Star Wars eigentlich für die deutlich größere Lizenz gehalten, auch im Spiele Business.


----------



## amnie (7. September 2013)

naja geht. ich würde schon davon ausgehen, dass FF-spiele sich insgesamt besser verkaufen als das SW spiele tun, aber lässt sich auch eh immer schwer vergleichen. ich finde es ja eher am erstaunlichsten, dass es sich hier halt um ein spiel handelt, dass einfach nur als total schlecht bekannt war und dann innerhalb von wenigen monaten auf einmal zu DEM spiel wird.... und ich glaube einfach auch nicht, dass das nur daran liegt, dass grad nix anderes neues raus kommt... ich denke allerdings zum teil, dass viele leute auch einfach sich 'sattgespielt' haben an dem ganzen gedönse mit dem 'active combat' und mal wieder was traditionelleres wollen. is aber nur so meine persönliche idee grad warum das spiel derzeit so erfolgreich ist. wirklich erklären kann ich es nicht - außer vielleicht weils halt wirklich gut is, aber es ist ja immernoch 'final fantasy' und damit schon mal automatisch vielleicht nicht das, was der typische MMO-spieler eigentlich will 

aufm offziellen forum wird ja jetzt schon rumgejammert, dass in der main story so viel 'gelabert' wird. zu lustig


----------



## Davinho1 (7. September 2013)

Hmm, das Kampfsystem wird in den Foren aber auch immer mal wieder angesprochen- sei es wegen dem hohen GCD oder weil man es gerne aktiver hätte; gleichzeitig, da hast du recht, finden es andere Spieler wieder gut, dass das so ist. Bei uns ist das auch so, dass wir das aktive Kampfsystem im Stile Tera ein wenig vermissen (Neverwinter z.B. gar nicht, weil das so stumpf ist). Aber die anderen Vorteile überwiegen - tolle Atmosphäre, super Crafting, interessantes Klassensystem und überhaupt, das Spiel ist einfach an sich durch und durch stimmig. Aus diesem Grund sind sogar selbst welche bei FF XIV, die normalerweise ein anderes Kampfsystem besser finden...

Natürlich war der Zeitpunkt für den Release vorteilhaft, aber das Spiel weist einfach eine hohe Qualität auf. Hier kann man einfach sagen: Das Gesamtkonzept hat einen roten Faden und die meisten Designentscheidungen lassen sich ohne Weiteres nachvollziehen.

Bei der Hauptstory wird anfangs vielleicht bisschen zu viel gesprochen. Mir sind immer mal wieder Sätze aufgefallen, die einfach belanglos waren und nichts beigtragen haben  Das legt sich allerdings schnell und ist jetzt nichts, worüber ich mich aufregen würde o0


----------



## amnie (7. September 2013)

das mit dem GCD is halt was, wo man wirklich nur die ersten paar level denkt 'ui is aber ganz schön langsam'. man ist es halt - vor allem jetzt durch die neueren spiele - gewöhnt, immer schön button-mashing zu betreiben und sobald man mal von ner bestimmten rotation abweicht sofort 2k dps weniger macht (wobei es bei ARR natürlich auch 'rotationen' gibt, aber wenn viele skills erstma zufallsbedingt was triggern müssen isses mit der rotation auch gegessen)

dann gibts natürlich klassen wie den pugilisten, wo ich persönlich jetzt schon auf lvl 12 merke, dass der GCD auch ruhig noch nen bissel länger sein könnte (wobei der pugilist natürlich skills hat die den verkürzen, das ist dann halt insgesamt einfach schneller)

ich bin zwar selbst noch nich im endgame, hatte aber halt auf der gamescom den titan-fight gemacht, und da kam mir der GCD definitiv nicht zu lang vor. man muss halt vorrausplanent spielen, und endweder man mag es oder nicht... aber wie gesagt denke ich in erster linie liegt das 'oh nee viel zu langsam' denken daran, dass man es nich so gewöhnt is. 

(jemand der sonst nur FFXI gespielt hat dem wird combat in ARR deutlich schneller vorkommen...)


----------



## Mayestic (7. September 2013)

Ich finde es bis dato etwas schwer den goldenen Faden nicht zu verlieren und ob mir das Handwerk in dem Ausmaß Spaß machen wird.
Ich kloppe hier seit Stunden Erze und seh nicht mehr das sich der EXP-Balken bewegt. Einzig die Freibriefe waren schmackhaft. 
Mich stört auch echt das alles noch Handarbeit ist und es keine automatisierten Abläufe gibt. Wer will schon 600 Erze zu Barren machen wenn er für jeden Barren 3xklicken muss 
Ja, diesen Komfort vermisse ich ganz klar. 

An den GCD hab ich mich eigentlich sehr schnell gewöhnt. Beim Druiden kommt es mir auch nicht so lange vor weil er halt quasi erstmal casten muss. 
Beim Gladiator steht man halt gefühlte 2 Sek dumm rum und darf dann noch mal 

Was mich ein wenig stört ist die fehlende Übersicht. Ich meine ich spiele ein Startgebiet bis Level 15/16 durch, wechsel die Klasse, betrete eine andere Stadt und finde nur sehr schwer Anschluß an Quests die mich wie bei der ersten Klasse von 1-15 führen. 
Des weiteren hab ich manchmal das Gefühl das der Server in der Darstellung etwas lahm ist. Quests werden mir nur auf der Minimap angezeigt, ich hätte sie aber gerne auf der großen Karten und manchmal kommt es vor das ich genau da stehe wo die Questmarkierung angezeigt wird aber da ist keine Quest, sie ploppt erst kurze Zeit später auf. Am besten finde ich immer noch Freibriefe dank dem Teleport zurück zum Questgeber. 

Das man Fähigkeiten von anderen Klassen importieren kann finde ich ausgesprochen gut. Ich war echt erleichtert als mein Gladiator endlich seine kleine Heilung hatte. 

Was mich noch stört ist das man Quests die in der Questverfolgung aufm Bildschirm kleben das man diese nicht aus der Questverfolgung nehmen kann denn ich spiele aktuell auch wieder Druide und hab andauernd meine Folgequests vom Gladiator aufm Bildschirm kleben. 

Alles in allen kann ich sagen das ich den Kauf aktuell nicht bereue aber ob ich es wirklich nach den freien Spieltagen noch spielen werde ich fraglich. 
Wird wohl auf die Leute ankommen die ich kennen lernen werde. 

MfG


----------



## Piti49 (7. September 2013)

Bei den berufen lernst du aber um 10 rum ne massenfertigung  wenn du dann 600 Erze verarbeitet hast solltest du es schon haben ^^


----------



## Mayestic (7. September 2013)

Dann hab ich sicher was falsch gemacht. Ich bin level 12 Minenarbeiter aber da ich Plattner UND Grobschmied bin hab ich natürlich die Erze auf beide aufgeteilt und mit beiden Bronzebarren hergestellt. 
Somit ist keiner der beiden auf Level 10 gekommen. Hätt ich mal nur mit einem eingeschmolzen 
Trotzdem danke ich kloppe dann einfach mal weiter.
Aktuell versuche ich mit dem Druiden Level 15 zu werden. Alles Questgeber die ich finde sagen mir ich bin zu low, ich soll erst 15 werden -.- 
Ich hab sicher iwo ein Gebiet oder ne Questreihe übersehn.
Zumindest hatte ich mit dem Gladiator keine Probleme 16 zu werden im Startgebiet und das ganz ohne Fate´s.


----------



## amnie (8. September 2013)

wenn du die fates alle mitnimmst und auch die guildhests (keine ahnung wie die im deutschen heißen :/) machst sollteste eigentlich ruck-zuck 15 sein. quests gibts halt nur einmal pro gebiet, da muss man dann mit den anderen klassen gucken dass man leves, hests, huntinglogs und dungeons macht. (wobei es schon mehr quests gibt als man pro klasse braucht, man verliehrt halt nur dank nicht-ausschaltbarem questlog leicht den überblick)
so ganz offziell legen uns die devs ja auch nah' dass man erstmal eine klasse auf 50 spielt weil man eben nen bonus für exp von bis zu 50% bekommt je weiter das level der aktuellen klasse von der höchsten abweicht.

ich kann zwar verstehen, warum die devs umbedingt wollen, dass man auch wirklich jeden quest macht, weil die schreiber ja auch arbeit reingesteckt haben, aber es ist schon nicht so ganz so gut durchdacht. ich hab mich vorhin dumm und dämlich geklickt um den lvl 20 archer quest zu machen weil der einfach auf biegen und brechen nicht in meinen questtracker wollte.. da hatte ich dafür dann den lvl 10 fischer quest drin, die main story line, und noch normale quests aus nem anderen gebiet (halt das gebiet wo ich gequestet hatte bevor ich lvl 20 wurde)

aber hoffen wir mal, dass sie das wieder rückgänging machen. in der beta konnte man ja tracken was man wollte -.-


----------



## Mayestic (8. September 2013)

ja also ich hab auch nur mit dem druidengebiet das problem. 
ich bin aktuell in La Noscea und hier klaüppt wieder alles.
quests von anfang an bis ca ende lvl 15.

was die hunting-logs angeht dafür hab ich mir schon ne seite rausgesucht. 
trotzdem verpeile ich immer wieder das koordinatensystem 
http://eorzeareborn.com/leveling/

da steht eigentlich alles drin was man zum leveln wissen sollte (nehm ich mal an)
das was ich nicht mache sind dungeons. 
ich spiele zwar gladiator weils ein paladin werden soll aber ich übernehme nicht gerne die rolle das tanks, daher mach ichn bogen um instanzengruppen. 
alles andere aber mache ich wohl, höchstens noch ausgenommen gildenfreibriefe. 

erst eine klasse auf 50 verstehe ich insofern nicht weil wenn ich das nun richtig verstanden hatte brauche ich 30 gladi & 15 druide um Paladin zu werden. 

aktuell spiele ich noch als hermetiker die niedrigstufigen quests in LN weg, ich wollt halt mal son Pikatschu (gröhl) haben 

ja und die berufe. eigentlich dachte ich ja ich könnte mir damit meine ausrüstung nach und nach bauen aber das wird wohl nix da crafting hier ja so richtig zeitaufwendig ist. 
aufm markt was zu kaufen geht aber auch nicht. ich weiß gar nicht wo  ich 3-4k Gil hernehmen soll fürn z.B. "gutes" level 15 Schild. 

ich habe eben mal dem druiden ne komplette NPC-Ausrüstung gekauft weil ich mit dem einfach keine Questbelohnungen bekam. Da waren 2000 Gil weg. 
Also aktuell wirds knapp.

Aber iwie machts auch Laune. Es gab schon mal andere MMOs da wars eben so das mit dem ersten Char alles knapp war und man dauerpleite ist. 

Jetzt spiel ich eben noch das Hermetiker-Gebiet durch, dann mach ich mich als Gladi auf in Richtung Level 20 weil ich auch endlich mal nen reitbaren Untersatz haben will.


----------



## amnie (8. September 2013)

äh. aber wenn du mit der hauptstory weiterkommen willst musst du die dungeons mindestens einmal machen. wenn du zwar nahkämpfer sein willst, aber nicht tank, dann wirst du befürchte ich früher oder später mit dem gladiator/paladin probleme bekommen. wie gesagt ist dungeons pflicht für weiterkommen in der mainstory, und du kannst dann nur als tank queuen. 

wenn du wirklich garnicht tanken willst würde ich dir an dieser stelle wirklich empfehlen lieber den lancer oder pugilisten zu leveln, denn du wirst ja dann eigentlich nur komplett allein spielen können wenn du paladin als dps spielst (mal davon ab, dass du automatisch tank wirst wenn du deine ganzen enmity skills benutzt. ich glaube der paladin hat hinterher genau einen skill der keine aggro verursacht)

übrigens verstehe ich das problem mit dem keine ausrüstung für den druiden auch nicht. erst sagst du du hast auch schon hermetiker gespielt, ergo sollteste auch das gear noch haben (außer du hast es dummerweise weggeschmissen anstatt die armoury für das zu nutzen was man dir erklärt wofür das da ist) und wenn du die druiden-quests machst bekommste da auch nochmal gear. also gear is nen problem dass man in ARR eigentlich absolut nicht haben sollte. im gegenteil meckern die leute schon, dass gear crafting so gut wie sinnlos ist weil man mindestens gleichwertige rüstungen als questbelohnungen bekommt und selbst im endgame das crit-crafted gear auch nur nen 'zwischenstop' ist den die meißten umgehen werden...


----------



## Mayestic (8. September 2013)

nein ich habe erst gladi gespielt bis 16 und wurde durch quests komplett ausgestattet. dann druide und da kam ab 12 iwie keine quest mehr und es gab auch keine items, mit 15 hab ich mir einfach ein druidenoutfit gekauft und danach bin ich dann den hermetiker spielen gegangen der letztendlich wie beim druiden ab level 12 keine quests mehr findet. ich kann zwar level 15 quests annehmen und erledigen aber nicht abgeben weil da weigern sich die npcs 

aber egal ich mach erst mal den gladiator weiter der nun 19 ist. jetzt müsste ich halt in die Sastasha-Höhle. Ansonsten hab ich an Quests scheinbar alles abgegrast.


----------



## amnie (8. September 2013)

na da musst du aber gut was an quests verpasst haben, weil wie gesagt zumindest pro gebiet kann man mindestens eine klasse komplett nur mit quests hochziehen ohne auch nur ansatzweise 'luft' zu haben. (und gladiator, druide, hermetiker sind ja genau alles drei unterschiedliche gebiete)
outfits kaufen würde ich in diesen leveln schonmal garnicht, da die sachen die du für die klassenquests bekommst definitiv ausreichend sind 


ach ja da fällt mir noch ein.. wenn du wirklich keine ahnung hast wo du in deinem level questen könntest, manchmal ist der leve-npc in der stadt dann vielleicht nen guter anhaltspunkt (setzt natürlich voraus du hast nicht schon 'vorgequestet', und manche quests poppen ja auch erst nachdem du an ner bestimmten stelle in der hauptgeschichte bist)
nimm einfach mal nen leve an und guck zu welchem camp dich die quest führt. da müssten dann auch noch mehr quests sein, oder zumindest halt reichlich fates zwischen denen du rumhüppen kannst


----------



## Piti49 (8. September 2013)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Dann hab ich sicher was falsch gemacht. Ich bin level 12 Minenarbeiter aber da ich Plattner UND Grobschmied bin hab ich natürlich die Erze auf beide aufgeteilt und mit beiden Bronzebarren hergestellt.
> Somit ist keiner der beiden auf Level 10 gekommen. Hätt ich mal nur mit einem eingeschmolzen
> Trotzdem danke ich kloppe dann einfach mal weiter.
> Aktuell versuche ich mit dem Druiden Level 15 zu werden. Alles Questgeber die ich finde sagen mir ich bin zu low, ich soll erst 15 werden -.-
> ...






Ja bei den Berufen hast du damit alles falsch gemacht  am besten du lvlst da eh erstmal einen, das wird sonst viel zu lange dauern.
Und wenn du mit dem ersten Beruf die Eilsynthese erlernt hast kannst du sie bei allen anderen ab lvl1 benutzen.
Dieses Phänomen zieht sich durchs ganze Spiel, ein Feature was du mit deinem Gladi erst mit 10 bekommen hast zB die Freibriefe kannst du mit nachfolgenden Klassen sofort nutzen 


Zu deinem Quest Problem: Das ist mir wirklich schleierhaft wie das sein kann Oo du hast doch nicht in allen 3 Städten alle Quests mit dem Gladi gemacht? 
Ich hab zB noch so ziemlich alle Quests die nichts mit der Story oder der Klasse zu tun haben, ansonsten kannst du ja auch Freibriefe machen, ist ja das selbe wie questen ^^
Oder Fates oder Gildengheiße, Instanzen, Grinden, Staatserlasse usw. oder alles nutzen für ein wenig Abwechslung? 
Da gibt dir das Spiel doch mehr als ausreichend möglichkeiten.


PS: Es gibt auch Freibriefe für die Sammel und Herstellungsberufe, geht um einiges schneller ;D


----------



## Mayestic (8. September 2013)

Ich glaube manchmal ich habe schlichtweg ein Anzeigeproblem. Ich steh vor nem Char, es hat KEIN Questsymbol überm Kopf, ein hat KEINE Questmarkierung auf der Karte, klicke ich ihn aber an gibt es mir ne Quest. 
Das passiert mir andauernd wenn ich in Gegenden komme wo viele Spieler sind. Da wird iwas langsamer. Ich renne zu nem NPC geb bei ihmne Quest ab, ich warte kurz, es kommt kein neues Questsymbol, ich laufe weiter und ein paar Minuten später komme ich am selben NPC noch mal durch Zufall vorbei, wie gesagt kein Questsymbol auf der Gebietskarte, kein Questsymbol auf der Minimap aber jetzt hat er auf ein mal dochn Questsymbol überm Kopf. 

Ansonsten


Fates mache ich wenn sie in etwa auf meinem Level sind aber ohne Mount sind die Fates meistens fertig bis ich da bin
Gildegeheiße mache ich 6 Stück gemacht und nun ist mit 20 erst mal vom Level her Schluss
Instanzen hab ich grade Sastasha und Totenacker gemacht


@Piti nein ich habe nicht alles Quest mit einer Klasse gemacht. Als Gladi war ich in der Wüste bis es nicht mehr weiter ging, mit den Druiden war ich in Gridania bis alle Gegner zu hoch waren und als Hermetiker bin ich bis Level 12 durch LL gerannt bis ich keine Quests mehr gefunden habe. 

Von der Story her bin ich jetzt wieder für meine Stufe 20 Quest in Thanalan unterwegs und spiele Laufbursche für veretzte Soldaten.
Was die Freibriefe angeht damit bin ich am Limit, keine mehr übrig und alle für den Mienenarbeiter verballert.  

Was die Levequests angeht da hab ich ja ne Liste von: mehr als abgrasen kann ich die halt auch nicht.


*Limsa Lominsa &#8211; La Noscea*

*Adventure Guild* &#8211; Limsa Lominsa Upper Decks &#8211; Level 1/5/10 Levequests
*Red Rooster Steed* &#8211; Lower La Noscea &#8211; Level 5 Levequests
*Swiftperch* &#8211; Western La Noscea &#8211; Level 10 Levequests.
*Aleport* &#8211; Western La Noscea &#8211; level 15 Levequests
*Moraby Drydocks* &#8211; Lower La Noscea &#8211; Level 20 Levequest & Level 20/25 Grand Company (Malstrom) Leves
*Costa del Sol* &#8211; Eastern La Noscea &#8211; Level 30 Levequests
*Wineport* &#8211; Eastern La Noscea &#8211; Level 35 Levequests
*Gridania &#8211; The Black Shroud*

*Adventure Guild* &#8211; New Gridania &#8211; Level 1/5/10 Levequest
*The Bannock* &#8211; Central Shroud &#8211; Level 5 Levequest
*Bentbranch Meadows* &#8211; Central Shroud &#8211; Level 10 Levequest
*Hawthorne Hut* &#8211; East Shroud &#8211; Level 15 Levequest  & Level 20/25 Grand Company (Twin Adder) Leves
*Quarrymill* &#8211; The South Shroud &#8211; Level 20 Levequest
*Camp Tranquil* &#8211; The South Shroud &#8211; Level 30 Levequest
*Ul&#8217;Dah &#8211; Thanalan*

*Adventure Guild* &#8211; Ul&#8217;dah Steps of Nald &#8211; Level 1/5/10 Levequest
*Scorpion Crossing* &#8211; Western Thanalan &#8211; Level 5 Levequest
*Horizon* - Western Thanalan &#8211; 10 Levequest
*Camp Drybone* &#8211; Eastern Thanalan &#8211; Level 15 Levequest & Level 20/25 Grand Company (Immortal Flame) Leves
*Little Ala Mhigo* &#8211; Southern Thanalan &#8211; Level 25 Levequest
*Camp Bluefog* &#8211; Northern Thanalan &#8211; level 40 Levequest
*Coerthas*

*First Dicastrial Observatorium of Aetherial and Astrological Phenomena* &#8211; Coerthas Centeral Highlands &#8211; Level 35 Levequest
*Whitebrim* &#8211; Coerthas Central Highlands &#8211; Level 40 Levequest & Level 40 Grand Company Leves (all three)
*Mor Dhona*

*Saint Coinach&#8217;s Find* &#8211; Mor Dhona &#8211; Level 45 Levequest & Level 45 Grand Company Leves (all three)


----------



## Bobbotter (8. September 2013)

Bei den Herstellungsberufen loht es sich aber ungemein in die Herstellung der Grundmateriallien wie Bronzebarren,Baumwolle usw Zeit zu investieren und diese bisschen zu veredeln.
Da ist es möglich nur mit der veredelung von Baumwolle und später zu Ballen locker 5-10 lvl zu machen weil du für Baumwolle nicht im Eiltempo 200xp kriegst sondern 1200xp.
Der einzige "Nachteil" es kostet Zeit und artet in "Arbeit" aus.Dafür wirst aber auch belohnt.

mfg Bobb


----------



## karstenschilder (9. September 2013)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Und wenn du mit dem ersten Beruf die Eilsynthese erlernt hast kannst du sie bei allen anderen ab lvl1 benutzen.



Eilsynthese hat jedoch einen dicken EXP Malus. Nicht zu empfehlen, wenn du noch Leveln musst. Später eigentlich auch nicht, wenn es aufs Ergebnis ankommt (Stichwort veredeln).


----------



## Bobbotter (9. September 2013)

Ich habe eine Frage an Euch, wie verschicke ich Materialien an einen anderen Char von mir?
Oder gibts etwa eine Bank für alle meine Chars wie in Tera?

mfg Bobb


----------



## Mayestic (9. September 2013)

Also wenn ich eins mittlerweile kapiert habe dann das FF14 ARR ne Menge Arbeit ist. Vorbei der Kuschelkurs von WoW, Rift, HDRO oder GW2. 
Wer in diesen Spielen schon meinte das leveln wäre zäh sollte es sich zweimal überlegen ob er mit FF14ARR anfangen sollte. 

Ich für meinen Teil mach jetzt nen radikalen Schnitt. 
Ich mag zwar jetzt mit meinem Gladi 23, Druide 15, Hermetiker 12 einigermaßen klar kommen aber ich bin der wohl schlechteste Tank der Welt 
Genau deswegen wollte ich eigentlich kein Tank sein aber ich mag halt die Klasse ansich weil sie nicht so leicht umfällt und schwere Rüstung + fettes Schild gefällt mir rein optisch immer besser als Stoff- oder Lederrüstungen. 
Ich war jetzt in ein paar Instanzen und muss sagen ich komm nicht klar.

Entweder es gibt wie üblich in jedem MMO übereifriges DDs die die aggro ziehn ohne das ich iwas dagegen tun könnte. Da hilft kein Blitzlicht mehr da hilft keine Aggro-Kombo ich bekomme die Aggro nicht mehr.
Das zweite Problem und das kenne ich auch schon aus anderen MMOs sind diese Pikatschu - Karfunkel. Ich weiß ja nicht ob die nen Spot integriert haben aber wenn mehrere Gegner kommen zieht sich der Hermetiker immer einen Gegner raus und bindet den quasi an sein Pet. 

Blöd nur wenn das im Bosskampf passiert und ich z.B. den Schleim-Boss auf ne gewisse Stelle ziehen soll es aber nicht klappt weil Pikatschu die aggro hat und sie nicht mehr loslässt und sein Herrchen munter das Vieh heilt so das es auch nie stirbt 

Da mir also Tank nicht liegt, Heiler viel zu anstrengend ist werd ich jetzt einfach den Ranger auspacken und mal sehn was ich da noch als 2. Klasse mit reinnehme. Sicher auch wieder Druide oder Hemetiker wegen der Möglichkeit zum heilen. 

Ausserdem hab ich ne neue Kartensammlung gefunden http://home.comcast.net/~nakomaru/ffmaps/ und schau dann mal ob ich mich danach richten kann. Aktuell mit dem Gladi renne ich von einer Quest zu anderen. Von einem Gebiet zum anderen, ich weiß gar nicht mehr wo und wann ich was alles gequestet habe. Wenigstens hab ich nun mal ein wenig mehr Infos in welchen Gebieten es für welche Stufe für gewöhnlich Quests gibt.
Wenn alles nix bringt und ich untauglich für dieses Spiel bin leg ich es halt auf Eis und versuchs in ein paar Monaten noch mal. 

Jetzt such ich erst mal Anschluß an ne deutsche Gilde. Denn ich brauche Hilfe und das nicht zu knapp. Ich versteh so vieles nicht und dachte immer das meine 10-15 Jahre MMO-Erfahrung iwas bringen würde 

Das Spiel hat seine Faszination finde ich aber ich finde es auch sehr "alt". Es spielt sich wie ein altes Spiel. Alt in dem Sinne von weniger Komfort, eckiger, kantiger und nicht son Weichspülerspiel zu dem manch anderer Titel mutiert ist im Laufe der Jahre. 

MfG


----------



## Lari (9. September 2013)

Für das Herstellen von Standardzeug gibt es Craftingmakros, /wait - Befehl sei Dank.
8 Schritt Synthese mit einem Klick. Bei Wechsel zu einem höheren Tier der MAterialien aber aufpassen, dass das mit dem Fertigstellen noch klappt.
Mittlerweile Miner 30, Plattner 30. Mining geh ich nur noch für die benötigten Materialien, den Rest bis zum nächsten Tier mach ich mit Freibriefen. Gärtner zieh ich noch auf 20 um mit dem Miner alle Scherben bei 400 SP +2 zu bekommen. Es empfiehlt sich beim Leveln des Berufes das benötigte Rohmaterial erstmal in Massen herzustellen, im Falle des Plattners waren es jetzt Stahlbarren. Am Wochenende 170 hergestellt, im Schnitt 2,5k EXP. Also 425.000 Erfahrung nur mit Rohmaterial. Jetzt setz ich das Zeug je nach Bedarf im Auktionshaus um und mach daraus pro Tag geschätzt 35.000 Gil.

Berufe lohnen sich aktuell tatsächlich, auch wenn ich jetzt erstmal vor der Scherbenhürde stehe. Klar, könnt ich kaufen, aber ich spar die Gil lieber, zumal sie unverhältnismäßig teuer sind. Wenn ich tippen müsste werden die Preise für Scherben noch explodieren, weil sie wirklich jeder Beruf braucht.

Edit: ja, das mit dem Tanken ist so ne Sache. Heiler machen ordentlich Aggro, also muss Blitzlicht oft gecastet werden. Single-Target sind DDs Aggroschleudern, wenn sie am Boss bleiben können, da komm ich noch nicht hinterher. Aber die Bosse sind zum Glück selten reines Tank n Spank.
Zu dem Schleim: lass das Pet doch tanken, kannst doch auch den Bomber mit Blitzlicht ohne Schaden zu machen zum Schleim ziehen


----------



## Piti49 (9. September 2013)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Eilsynthese hat jedoch einen dicken EXP Malus. Nicht zu empfehlen, wenn du noch Leveln musst. Später eigentlich auch nicht, wenn es aufs Ergebnis ankommt (Stichwort veredeln).



Ja das weiss ich, aber er wollte ja sowas haben und das gibt es ja auch  effektiv ist es wirklich nicht wirklich, dabei enstehen auch fehlschläge obwohl dies mit der normalen Synthese gar unmöglich wäre.



@ Mayestic

Ich glaube du kannst ruhig deinen Gladiator weiter spielen, dieses Problem haben 98% aller Gladis. und die anderen 2% sind eigentlich 50er die runtergestuft wurden.

Und du musst dich unbedingt noch über das Jobsystem informieren! Man liest bei dir eher raus das du deine zweite Klasse erstmal wahllos aussuchst, kann das sein?
Denn du wirst, wenn dein Gladiator lvl 30 ist einen Druiden (wenn mich nicht alles täuscht) auf 15 brauchen, dann kannst du den Job des Paladin annehmen 

Hier gibt es aber immer nur eine Kombination (ausser bei dem Hermetiker, dieser kann Gelehrter (Druide auf 15, Heiler) und Beschwörer (Thaumaturgen auf 15, DD) als Job annehmen.

Als Waldläufer wirst du wenn du 30 bist einen Faustkämpfer auf 15 brauchen um dann den Job eines Barden annehmen zu können.


Da du alle Klassen und Jobs mit einem Char machen kannst, ist es natürlich kein Problem erstmal das tanken bei seite zu legen und dich mit dem Waldläufer ein wenig vertrauter mit dem Spielsystem zu machen.
Wenn du dann erfahrener bist und auch mehr Übersicht hast, kannst du ja jederzeit deinen Gladiator wieder auspacken 

Ich glaube du wirst den richtigen Weg schon finden, denn das Licht des Kristalls wird dich schon leiten


----------



## amnie (9. September 2013)

also meiner erfahrung nach kann man als tank (und dadurch auch als heiler) schon leicht verzweifeln, wenn man nen dps hat, der meint es wäre alleine die aufgabe des tanks, dafür zu sorgen, dass er keine aggro hat. vor allem in den ersten dungeons (sastascha, tam tara, minen) sind archer und arcanist ziemliche aggro-magneten, die sich auch mal zurückhalten müssen wenn der tank nicht 'perfekt' ist. dafür sind diese dungeons ja schließlich da, dass man das gruppenspiel lernt und nicht 'wie mach ich am schnellsten am meißten dämätsch'

beim arcanisten kommt noch hinzu, dass er sein pet auch ab und zu mal selbst steuern muss. zur not eben auch auf 'defensiv' stellen, so dass er nur das angreift, was auch der arcanist (hermetiker) selbst angreift. außerdem haben einige so die angewohnheit ihr tank-carbuncle in den kampf zu schicken. achte da also auch mal auf die farbe. ist carbi gelb kannste dem dann erstmal sagen er soll doch bitte sein dps-pet rausholen. und wenn man wegen dem blöden pet mit dem schleim nicht klarkommt muss das pet eben vielleicht auch mal ganz wegbleiben. wie gesagt kann man das pet auch selbst steuern, also kann der hermetiker auch mal dem pet gezielt befehlen nur die blöden spriggants anzugreifen. eigentlich .muss. er das sogar. wenn du tanken musst, dann muss der hermetiker eben auch lernen wie man eine pet-klasse spielt. ich muss ja auch durch weil ich nen weißmagier hochziehe und das dummerweise die zweitklasse dafür ist. lol (fürn barden wird noch lustiger wegen dem blöden pugilisten. ich hasse melee combat und bin da auch richtig schlecht -.-)


ich kann dir ansonsten nur sagen, ich hab' tanken früher auch immer gehasst wie die pest, wollte das auf keinen fall machen. dann hab ich aber letztes jahr irgendwann mal in SW:TOR damit angefangen nen schatten zu spielen, eigentlich nur für pvp weil stealth is immer lustig, aber musste dann mal als tank aushelfen. und irgendwie hats dann doch spaß gemacht 
ein trick den ich mir angewöhnt hab, vielleicht auch von 10+ jahre lang heiler spielen: tu so, als wärst du heiler. wenn du siehst dass von irgendwem die hp droppen wie blöd hat der von irgendwas die aggro. also druff da. und wenn der dps/heiler dann wegläuft kannste ja freundlich drauf hinweisen, dass man ZUM tank läuft wenn man aggro hat, und nicht weg 
das ist nämlich etwas, was ich bei JEDEM MMO zum start in den unteren-mittleren (teilweise leider sogar im endgame) sehe:
DPS rennen weg wenn sie aggro haben.
DPS attackieren weiter wenn sie aggro haben.

beides sind absolut verständliche reaktionen auf 'psychologischem' level, bringen aber dem tank - und damit auch dem heiler - nur probleme. 
wenn du soetwas siehst weise sie freundlich darauf hin, dass es einfacher ist wenn sie einfach stehen bleiben oder eben die mobs zu dir bringen (vor allem weil du deinen aoe-aggro-skill auch nicht dauerspammen kannst)


ansonsten find' ich den archer persönlich super, nur musst du dann eben 'von der anderen seite' spielen und aufpassen, dass du selbst nicht die aggro hast. hehe 


für gilden (die gibts in dem spiel übrigens nicht) musste mal im offiziellen forum gucken.
ich weiß jetzt nicht was du gesagt hattest auf welchem server du bist, musste dir hier deinen rauspicken 

http://forum.square-enix.com/ffxiv/forums/780




aber mal was grundlegendes:
wie vertraut bist du eigentlich mit Final Fantasy? ich tippe nämlich spontan auf 'nicht so', weil sonst würdest du Karfunkel niemals den namen von irgend nem dummen Pokemon geben


----------



## Lari (9. September 2013)

Habt ihr denn schon das Aggrometer gefunden?  Seitdem weiß ich, wie heftig zum Beispiel ein Faustkämpfer um Level 25 rum sein kann *g*
Im übrigen kann mit dem Aggrometer auch jeder DD die Bremse ziehen wenn er sieht er hat den Tank fast eingeholt.


----------



## Keashaa (9. September 2013)

Hab mir das Spiel am WE nun doch geholt. Mein bisheriges Fazit:

- Questen: die Präsentation der Quests ist beim ersten Mal ganz nett, aber viel zu langatmig. Gerade die "Nicht Story"-Quests könnte man doch auch mit einer großen Sprechblase abtun anstatt vier oder fünf Sprechblasen. Man hat oft das Gefühl, man ist länger mit Questannahme und -abgabe beschäftigt als mit der Quest selbst. Das Storykonzept à la SWtoR ist schick, schönes Geschichtenerzählen, aber ich befürchte, dass der Wiederspielwert gering ist. Lasse mich aber gerne überraschen. Die Quests an und für sich sind nicht wirklich spannend, laufe dahin, sammle dies, töte XY... und dann das Konzept bei Quests mit Itemübergabe. Welcher Vollhonk hat sich diesen Blödsinn ausgedacht, dass ich die Items nochmal extra in ein anderes Fenster rüberziehen soll? *argh*
- Klassensystem: da ich erst Level 12 bin, kann ich noch nicht viel dazu sagen. Der Waldläufer spielt sich bis dato ganz angenehm, die Skills passen. Allerdings empfinde ich das Konzept, mehrere Klassen mit einem Charakter spielen zu können, als nachteilig für den Wiederspielwert. Wenn ich höre, dass manche auf einem Charakter schon drei Klasse haben... nenene *kopfschüttel*
- Berufe: noch nicht angefangen zu spielen, daher keine Aussage möglich
- Schwierigkeit: mir kommt das Spiel bisher recht einfach daher. Dadurch, dass man 2,5 Sekunden GCD hat und die AE-Fähigkeiten von Gegnern sehr gut dargestellt werden, ist es für Neueinsteiger gut spielbar. Aber wer hat sich den Blödsinn ausgedacht, dass man mit den Pfeiltasten nicht vorwärts und rückwärts laufen kann?
- Auslastung: ist auf jeden Fall viel besser als in den ersten Tagen, als meine Frau zum Spielen angefangen hat

Summe: bisher macht das Spiel sehr viel Spaß und ich bin gespannt, wie sich die Story entwickelt und das Spiel auf Maximallevel abläuft. Ich fürchte aber um die Langzeitmotivation (wie gesagt, der Wiederspielwert wirkt momentan recht gering).


----------



## Mayestic (9. September 2013)

@Piti ganz so schlimm ist es dann doch nicht. Ich hab mit meinem Char ja Gladi als quasi Hauptklasse und Druide steht ja auf 15 weil ich weiß das man das für Paladin braucht. 
In dem Link den ich hier mal gepostet habe sind unzählig viele Guides. http://www.ffxivguild.com/


----------



## amnie (9. September 2013)

kannst die tasten doch belegen wie du willst, Keashaa 

und der GCD ist ja was das finden viele zu anfang abschreckend, aber die erfahrung zeigt eben, mit höherem level wirds schon ganz gut so. skill-spam ist hier eher fehl am platz und wenn man merkt man castet grad den falschen skill muss man eben auch ma schnell esc drücken können 

wiederspielwert? naja, den SOLL es ja garnicht geben. die devs wollen ja, dass du alles auf einem char machst. klar kann ich irgendwo auch verstehen, dass man vielleicht mal nen char haben will, der anders aussieht. ich bin ja selbst eigentlich auch so nen alt-o-holiker dessen chars alle komplett andere rassen und auch unterschiedliche geschlechter sind, aber naja, im prinzip isses halt einfach mal vorteilhafter alles mit einem char zu machen (mit dem schon 3 klassen auf 50... wenn du erstma eine auf 50 hast geht die nächste hochleveln ja auch viel schneller, eben auch ein vorteil den man auf nem alt nich hätte )


----------



## Slayed (9. September 2013)

Der Thread hats mir angetan und mich verdammt neugierig gemacht.
Weis jemand wann der Verkauf der Digitalen Version wieder angeboten wird?



Mfg


----------



## natario (9. September 2013)

Guck mal auf Mcgame.com gibt's den key für 24,95


----------



## Deanne (10. September 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Die Quests an und für sich sind nicht wirklich spannend, laufe dahin, sammle dies, töte XY... und dann das Konzept bei Quests mit Itemübergabe.



Das Problem hast du in jedem MMO. 

Und ja, die Quests sind teilweise ziemlich öde, aber nicht schlimmer als in anderen Spielen dieser Art. Seit WoW quälen wir uns damit rum, man kann das Rad nun mal nicht neu erfinden. Leider.

Was Thema Wiederspielwert:

Wenn ich ein Spiel mehrfach durchspielen will, kaufe ich mir Mass Effect oder Dragon Age. Durch die vielen Entscheidungen und die Entwicklungen, die daraus resultieren, bin ich lange gut unterhalten. 
MMOs haben meist wenig Story, bei WoW zB. habe ich damals überhaupt keinen Handlungsfaden erkennen können und die Texte einfach weggeklickt. FF macht das durchaus etwas geschickter. 

Nicht so schön wie SWTOR, aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## RawrCat (12. September 2013)

Hey Leute, ich hab direkt mal eine Frage zu diesem Knallomaten-Event. Komm im Moment leider auch nicht vernünftig zum Spielen (im Moment bin ich mit meinem Waldläufer Level 14 am weitesten^^). Also wie ich das bis jetzt gesehen hab, kommen die ja scheinbar nur in diesen FATE-Events vor. Was genau kann man denn zum Beispiel mit Asche machen, die man von denen bekommt? Und das mit den Feuerwerkskörpern hab ich auch noch nicht ganz verstanden muss ich zugeben...


----------



## Mayestic (12. September 2013)

RawrCat schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich hab direkt mal eine Frage zu diesem Knallomaten-Event. Komm im Moment leider auch nicht vernünftig zum Spielen (im Moment bin ich mit meinem Waldläufer Level 14 am weitesten^^). Also wie ich das bis jetzt gesehen hab, kommen die ja scheinbar nur in diesen FATE-Events vor. Was genau kann man denn zum Beispiel mit Asche machen, die man von denen bekommt? Und das mit den Feuerwerkskörpern hab ich auch noch nicht ganz verstanden muss ich zugeben...



Das ist ganz simpel. Du startest mal deinen Client und wartest dann bis in dem sich dauernd änderndem Newsfenster der Beitrag "Feuermond-Reigen" erscheint.
Wer des lesens nicht mächtig ist dem sei gesagt das ist das Bildchen wo man halbnackte Animemädchen freudig hüpfend in Bikinis sehen kann.  
Dann klickst du mit der Maus auf dieses Fenster und du wirst dann weitergeleitet und zwar zu diesem Link hier.
http://de.finalfanta...ire_Faire_2013/
Und dort kannst du dir dann anlesen was es wann, wie und wo gibt und vergesse bitte nicht bis ganz nach unten zu scrollen dann siehst du auch wo in den Städten die NPCs stehn die dir im Tausch gegen die Asche ihr Zierwerk verkaufen.


----------



## Mayestic (12. September 2013)

Was meinen Gladi betrifft den hab ich erst mal eingemottet. Ich bin einfach kein Tank hab ich das Gefühl. 
Dann hab ich mir die Tage nen neuen Char erstellt so wie ich es hier geschrieben habe und kam bisher als Druide problemlos auf 28. 
Was das Problem mit meinen Quests angeht scheint das nun auch offiziell ein Problem zu sein denn gestern konnte man im Launcher lesen:

2013/09/11 12:20  Fehler im Spiel, der die Interaktion mit NSCs und Objekten verhindert (11. Sep)
Wir konnten ein Problem bestätigen, durch welches es Spielern mitunter nicht möglich ist, mit auftragsrelevanten NSCs und/oder Objekten zu interagieren.

Derzeit wird dieses Problem untersucht und wir bitten um eure Geduld.

Falls ein Aus- und Wiedereinloggen für euch das Problem nicht behebt, ist es möglich, dass ihr von diesem Fehler betroffen sein. Sollte das Problem bestehen bleiben, meldet dies bitte mit Hilfe des Kundendienst-Menüs im Spiel. Als vorübergehend Maßnahme werden wir Serverneustarts des entsprechenden Areals durchführen, um die Situation zu verbessern.

Wir entschuldigen uns für etwaige Unannehmlichkeiten und danken euch für eure Geduld.
Und genau das war bei mir mitm Gladi der Fall. Ich hatte schlichtweg keine Questgeber mehr in Sichtweite, Karte neu laden, reloggen usw alles half nix und manchmal "bloppten" dann plötzlich aus reinem Zufall mal wieder Quests auf der Karte auf. Teilweise wurde das Questsymbol erst sichtbar wenn ich den NPC angesprochen habe aber ich habe dieses Problem auf den Serverlag geschoben da die Server ja ehh total am Limit gelaufen sind.
Mit meinem neu erstelltem Char hatte ich keinerlei dieser Probleme mehr. Überall Quests in Hülle und Fülle wenn da nicht die Durststrecken wären die dann immer dazu führen dann ich zum Gildenmeister oder in ne Instanz musste. 



Aktuell gehts mir aber aufn Keks das ich überall Quests sehe die nicht für mein Level ausgelegt sind und da ich nahe der 30 bin und Lichtmagier werden wollte hab ich gestern mal nen Hermetiker erstellt um 1. die kleinen Quests weg zu schaufeln und 2. halt den auf mind. 15 zu bringen weils die Voraussetzung für Lichtmagier ist. 

Was mich persönlich stark stört ist echt das man zu Instanzen genötigt wird weil man sonst in der Storyquest nicht mehr weiter kommt und es so viel schwerer hat zu leveln.
Ich laufe halt immer noch ohne Gilde durch die Gegend da ich mir auch immer noch nicht sicher bin ob ich wirklich länger als die Probezeit spielen werde aber was man mit Randomgruppen alles erleben kann weckt wieder alte Erinnerungen.
Mittlerweile bin ich wenigstens soweit das ich DDs auch mal sterben lasse wenn sie meinen es dem Tank all zuschwer zu machen oder wir hatten gestern nen Archer dabei der meinte er müsste immer der erste sein der an der Schatzkiste steht auch ungeachtet dessen ob der Raum noch voll mit Mobs ist. Dann bekommt der Archer die aggro, bekommt Schaden, ich heile ihn, ich bekomme aggro, der Tank schaffts nicht mehr, ich sterbe, alle sterben und warum ? Nur weil einer die Kiste immer als erster aufmachen wollte ? 
Nachdem er dann mal die nächsten drei Kisten armseelig um uns herumrannte und wir ihm beim sterben zugeschaut haben hat ers dann verstanden das wir ihn nicht mehr heilen werden und keiner ihm die aggro abnimmt. Er durfte aber dann nach dem Kampf auch extra als einziger die Kisten öffnen, es machte ihm ja so viel Spaß´.

Das soll jetzt kein Mimimi gegen Archer sein  Es betrifft eigentlich jede Art von DD. Auch Karfunkel die meinen sie müssten den Boss wegspotten bekommen mittlerweile keine Heilung mehr. 

Was aber auch nervig ist und zumindest als meiner Erfahrung betrifft das nur DDs ist dieser Dungeonfinder / Inhaltssuche.
Da meldet man sich also an. Wenn man sich als Tank anmeldet wartet man lange auf Heiler, wenn man sich als Heiler anmeldet wartet man lange auf den Tank.
DDs sind meistens sofort da. Soweit keine Neuigkeit, ist ja überall das gleiche. 
Dann aber die Kuriosität. Steht dann iwann mal die Gruppe ist meistens einer der beiden DDs afk. 
Während Tank und Heal sofort akzeptieren wartet man oftmals gleich mehrere Versuche lang auf DDs die mal eben nicht afk zu sein scheinen.
Das wiederum deckt sich dann aber nicht mit dem Geschrei im Forum wo DDs sich beschweren das sie viel länger warten müssen als Heal oder Tank. 
Wenn die dann auch noch die Hälfte der Logins verpassen wundert mich nicht mehr warum ihnen ihre Wartezeit so lange vorkommt. 

MfG


----------



## amnie (12. September 2013)

und jetzt mal die nicht-troll antwort:

es ist ein 'kleines' event, dass früher mal (.. ) in version 1.0 etwas größer ausfiel.

grob gesagt machst du diese eine fate (es gibt mehrere für unterschiedliche level, im prinzip isses aber immer etwa gleich). nach beendigung des fate bekommst du je nach medallie eine unterschiedliche anzahl von sand. (10-15-20 oder so ähnlich)
für den sand kannst du dir dann BADEMODE und FEUERWERK kaufen.
sinn hat das natürlich genau garkeinen. du kannst halt dann im bikini rumlaufen und feuerwerk zünden. 

da das event aber ursprünglich nur einen tag dauern sollte (montag glaub ich?) bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob es wenn die server wieder oben sind überhaupt noch da ist.

ps: ich finde es übrigens äußerst bescheiden, wenn man selbst fragen stellt die locker durch google bzw offzielles forum beantwortet werden können, aber dann auf fragen von anderen meint rumklugscheißern zu müssen. nur mal so nebenbei


was das 'warten auf schadenmacher' angeht, kann ich nur aus eigener erfahrung sagen: wenn du nach einer stunde warten auf nen pop mal wagst auf klo zu gehen, oder der postbote klingelt, kannst du drauf WETTEN, dass du in der zeit deinen pop verliehrst. also das nächste mal wenn du merkst da is nen afk-dps, dann denke auch dran, dass derjenige sich bei rückkehr an den bildschirm zu tode ärgern wird und entweder nochmal ne stunde wartet oder sich gefrustet ausloggt


----------



## Lari (12. September 2013)

Lange warten als Tank auf den Dutyfinder? Bei mir gibts immer Instant Invites und mittlerweile nehm ich schon deutsche Spieler vom Server mit, damit sie einen Instant Invite bekommen.
Ich glaub selbst wenn ich Gil verlangen würde würden die Leute sofort mit in die Gruppe kommen


----------



## karstenschilder (12. September 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> also das nächste mal wenn du merkst da is nen afk-dps, dann denke auch dran, dass derjenige sich bei rückkehr an den bildschirm zu tode ärgern wird und entweder nochmal ne stunde wartet oder sich gefrustet ausloggt



Da halte ich gegen. Begründung: Kommt der Invite, musst du aktiv auf Annehmen klicken, um die Instanz zu betreten. Wer zu diesem Zeitpunkt AFK ist, kommt gar nicht erst rein.


----------



## amnie (12. September 2013)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Da halte ich gegen. Begründung: Kommt der Invite, musst du aktiv auf Annehmen klicken, um die Instanz zu betreten. Wer zu diesem Zeitpunkt AFK ist, kommt gar nicht erst rein.



les' doch mal den beitrag auf den ich geantwortet habe nochmal. er/sie hat sich doch genau darüber aufgeregt, dass die leute nicht akzeptieren (mit anderen worten er/sie hat sich über 30sec länger warten aufgeregt obwohl besagte dps dann ne stunde+ länger warten müssen weil sie es verpennt haben zu akzeptieren)um dungeon-afk gehts in dem fall garnicht (wobei das natürlich tatsächlich was extrem nerviges is, weil man auch nich kicken kann...)


----------



## Lari (16. September 2013)

Neben dem massiven Goldseller-Spam seh ich jetzt vermehrt Sammler-Bots. Stufe 50 nackt mit einer 7er Hacke Mithril in einem sicheren Spot am farmen oder ganz dreist mit Coeurl-Pfoten aktiv an unsicheren (Aggro-Gegner) Spots per Teleport-Hack am farmen.
Den Spam konnt ich ja noch ignorieren, aber wenn die gesamte Wirtschaft den Bach runter geht, weil der MArkt mit Ressourcen überschwemmt wird, dann wäre es ein Grund für mich aufzuhören. Die Bots sind gemeldet, mal gucken wie lang sie weiter machen können. Nachgerechnet bringt jeder 24/7 Bot pro Tag 17.000 Ressourcen in Umlauf, viel zu viel für den Markt.

Und warum überhaupt mühevoll einen Sammler hochleveln, wenn es total botverseucht ist? Da ist SE jetzt in der Pflicht schnell zu reagieren, ansonsten seh ich schwarz für den gesamten Markt bzw. den kompletten Craftingbereich.


----------



## amnie (16. September 2013)

naja das problem gabs bei FFXI und da wurde meines wissens nach bis heute nichts gegen gemacht. als spieler hat man sich da irgendwann dran gewöhnt - oder eben aufgehört. in FFXI hat die community größtenteils einfach nicht bei offensichtlichen bots gekauft (merkt man ja jetzt in XIV auch schnell wenn ein char 20 stacks a 1000 shards verkauft dass das ganz offensichtlich nen bot is)
sicher gibts auch immernoch genug spieler die es trotzdem kaufen - und ARR is ja derzeit auch deutlich erfolgreicher als XI das jemals war, rein an spielerzahlen, deshalb wird es sich sicher mehr lohnen. 

ich warte mal ab. bots gibts in jedem spiel. in FF-spielen sind sie nur meißt deutlich offensichtlicher aus irgendeinem grund (naja gut der grund wird sein, dass SE einfach nicht hinterherkommt lol)


----------



## Deanne (21. September 2013)

Lari schrieb:


> Lange warten als Tank auf den Dutyfinder? Bei mir gibts immer Instant Invites und mittlerweile nehm ich schon deutsche Spieler vom Server mit, damit sie einen Instant Invite bekommen.
> Ich glaub selbst wenn ich Gil verlangen würde würden die Leute sofort mit in die Gruppe kommen



Ich mach mir einen Tank. Zwar ist das nicht wirklich mein Ding und ich werde mich durch das Spiel quälen, aber schlimmer als 2 Stunden Wartezeit kann es ja nicht werden.


----------



## amnie (22. September 2013)

nja heiler wäre auch ne alternative 

ich spiel ja mit nen paar leuten aus meiner SWTOR gilde und wir ham uns so ne kleine 5-mann-ls zusammengestellt.. und blöderweise ham wir tatsächlich das problem, dass 4 von uns am liebsten heiler spielen. deshalb level ich auch grad schon schön meinen barden und nur 'nebenbei' den weißmagier damit man zumindest ansatzweise mal was zusammen machen kann.. die anderen sind ja alle zu versessen auf heilen. schlimm das


----------



## Mayestic (22. September 2013)

Tja es ist seltsam. Tanken ist einfach nicht mein Ding muss ich sagen. 
Dabei hab ichs versucht. Aber ich finde am Aggrosystem müssen entweder wir Spieler oder die Entwickler noch lernen.
Ich kann mit meinem Gladi einfach keine Aggro halten. Iwas flitzt immer Richtung Heiler. 
Also hab ichs schnell aufgegeben.

Neuer Char, diesmal Druide aktuell Weissmagier und was soll ich sagen ? 
Das gleiche Spiel nur andersrum. Selten mal ein Tank dabei der die Aggro halten kann..
Ich hab als Heiler meistens ein oder zwei Mobs am Hintern kann es mir aber nur selten erlauben sie einzuschläfern weil irgendein DD ballert sie ehh raus und meistens ist es so das ich den Tank totheilen muss. Mal 10 Sekunde nicht aufgepasst und er liegt am Boden. 

Ich hätte DD werden sollen. Was man mit denen manchmal im Trottellotto erlebt ist immer wieder lustig. 

Nicht nur das sie die längsten Wartezeiten haben, sie hauen auch andauernd ab oder aber sind afk wenn die Einladung in die Instanz kommt. 
Das sind dann 45 Sekunden warten und ein zurücksetzen in die Warteschleife weil einer der DDs mal wieder nicht bereit war. 


Was mich aber am meisten an diesem Spiel stört und das ist auch der Grund warum ich es grade nicht mehr spiele ist dieser Instanzen-Zwang.
Will man questen folgt man der Storyquest und die schickt einen alle paar Quests in ne Instanz.
Ich persönlich mag keine Instanzen mehr, ich bin aber auch in keine Gilde gegangen weil ich mir einfach nicht sicher war ob ich das Spiel echt länger spielen will. Ich sehe es eher als Lückenfüller. 

Naja wie dem auch sei. Aktuell machts mir kein Spaß mehr also spiele ich es nicht mehr. 
Ich weiß grade nicht mehr wie die Instanz heisst. Endboss ist ein "Drache" meine ich, der verteilt andauernd grüne Pfützen aufm Boden die ihn regenerieren lassen.
In dieser Instanz verbrachte ich nun 3x 90 Minuten. Wie gesagt, entweder haun Leute ab und man wartet teils 10-25 Minuten aufn neuen DD und während dessen rattert der Timer natürlich gnadenlos runter oder wir spielen dauerwhipen am Endboss.
Was da an Schaden rein kommt kann ich nicht wegheilen. Wobei ich sagen muss ich hab auch schon einige Endbosse in Instanzen nur mit dem Tank gemacht nachdem die DDs beide tot waren. 
Das dauert zwar ewig war aber eigentlich immer recht entspannend.

Was das Handwerk angeht finde ich es auch schrecklich. Ich weiß nicht was die sich dabei gedacht haben es so zäh zu gestalten. 
Wenigstens sind die Gegenstände die man herstellen kann brauchbar und nicht so nutzlos wie in manch anderem MMO. 

Das Spiel ist wahrscheinlich einfach nix für mich. 
Ich schau in 6 Monaten noch mal rein aber ich denke jetzt schon das es das für mich gewesen ist.


----------



## hockomat (22. September 2013)

Ich kann die Probleme der Tanks hier nicht nachvolziehen ich spiele mit meinem Maro mittlerweile Krieger und habe null Agro Probleme wenn man weis wie.
Es ist nun mal kein wow Tank System wo man einfach mal rein Aet und alles bleibt dank 500% Agro an einem kleben man muss die Targets zwischendurch auch mal Switchen überall ein wenig single Target aufbauen und schon klappt es zumal als Maro zum bsp die Fähigkeiten vom Gladi wie Blitzicht zb sehr helfen mittlerweile ist mein Krieger LvL 32 und habe nebenbei Gladi und Faustkämpfer auf 15/8 gelevelt um die wichtigsten Fähigkeiten der beiden Klassen zu haben was das ganze wirklich Enorm erleichter.
Was ich nciht abstreiten will ist das das Tanken hier mit sehr viel Arbeit verbunden ist aber genau das war schon immer das schöne am Tanken wurde nur in den meisten Games mit der zeit so vereinfacht das es mehr als leicht wurde.

Und zum Problem mit dem Lfg warum geht ihr nicht G-intern bei uns in der Gilde zb helfen auch die LvL 50 immer in lol Inis aus ich Tanke auch immer zb für die neuen Sastasha oder Ifrit etc so aht man als DD auch kein Problem mit Wartezeiten


----------



## Tellum (22. September 2013)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Was mich aber am meisten an diesem Spiel stört und das ist auch der Grund warum ich es grade nicht mehr spiele ist dieser Instanzen-Zwang.
> Will man questen folgt man der Storyquest und die schickt einen alle paar Quests in ne Instanz.
> Ich persönlich mag keine Instanzen mehr




Hmmm, was soll man da nur schreiben..?? Instanz-Zwang..Könnte vllt sein weil es ein MMO ist und man sowas EIGENTLICH mit anderen Leuten spielt. 
Wenn man sowas nicht mag soll man bei Offline Spielen bleiben..


----------



## hockomat (22. September 2013)

/sign


----------



## Piti49 (22. September 2013)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Tja es ist seltsam. Tanken ist einfach nicht mein Ding muss ich sagen.
> Dabei hab ichs versucht. Aber ich finde am Aggrosystem müssen entweder wir Spieler oder die Entwickler noch lernen.
> Ich kann mit meinem Gladi einfach keine Aggro halten. Iwas flitzt immer Richtung Heiler.
> Also hab ichs schnell aufgegeben.
> ...




Hey

Zu deinem Problem mit dem Drachen kann ich dir helfen, fals du es doch noch einmal probieren willst.

Du musst als heiler immer das Gift dispellen mit medica. Das stackt immer mal wieder auf den Tank.
Das kann man kaum Gegenheilen ^^ der Rest der Gruppe bekommt auch immer mal ein Stack ab diese sollten 
auch möglichst schnell verschwinden.
Wenn man das macht ist der Kampf sogar ziemlich anspruchslos


----------



## Lari (22. September 2013)

Jaja, die Dungeons.
Ich spiel ja selber Tank, Gladiator/Paladin. Der schwierigste Job wird also kompetent erledigt. Bis zum Titan lief auch alles gut, aber dann zweifelte ich am Verstand der DDs. Erst mit der zweiten Gruppe überstanden wir die Herzphase ohne Verluste und danach kann man den ja mit dem Heiler runterklopfen. So dann auch geschehen, die DDs waren wieder zu doof. Mangelnde Spielübersicht? Zu sehr an ihren Rotationen festgeklammert und somit kein Spielüberblick? Ich weiß es nicht.

Bis einschließlich steinerne Wacht, Level 42 Dungeon, keinen Guide gelesen und auch nicht gebraucht. Schwer sind die Bosse bis dahin nicht. Vorausgesetzt man pflegt seine Ausrüstung.

Was mich jetzt stört ist der absolut beknackte Trashtalk ab Stufe 40 rum. Grauenhaft. Da freut man sich ja schon auf die Stufe 50 Möchtegern-Rusher im Dutyfinder. First-Timer? Wie keinen Guide gelesen? Und tschüss. So sollen die drauf sind... aber gut, ich bin ja Tank. Gruppen gehen schnell auf ;D


----------



## amnie (22. September 2013)

haha joah das sehe ich als heiler dann ebenfalls entspannt genug. gut der höchste dungen den ich bisher gemacht hab is der 35er, also so hoch bin ich noch nich... aber man merkt schon, dass mit höherem level immer mehr komische gestallten auftauchen, wo ich einfach ma hoffe, dass die sich bald langweilen und weg sind (erfahrungsgemäß kann man solche leute ja auch nicht grade mit dingen wie housing halten)

wo ich schon das kotzen kriege ist wenn ich lese, dass die leute sich mühsam bis zu 2 mio gil zusammenkratzen um durch dungeons durchgezogen zu werden - anstatt selbst man sich ne gesellschaft zu suchen. aber gut, solche phänomene hat man zum start eines MMOs ja immer. man regt sich dann ein bissel drüber auf bzw macht sich drüber lustig un dann geht das wieder.

aber was titan jetzt konkret angeht:
machs mal als DD. darfst auch nich vergessen, nicht jeder geht mit seiner 'hauptrolle' da rein, es gibt ettliche leute die wegen Final Fantasy im spiel sind und nicht wegen MMO und dann natürlich noch die gute alte latenz. (ich kann regelmäßig .schwören. dass ich deutlich aus dem slide raus war)

man muss manchma auch einfach geduldig sein. ich will dir hier nix unterstellen, aber als ich gestern titan gemacht hab hatten 3 von 4 tanks nach 2 versuchen aufgegeben und meinten die DPS (ich war einer da von) nur beschimpfen zu müssen. ich hab das 'I beat titan' shirt im schrank hängen falls mir wer nicht glaubt dass ich den kampf geschaft hab  (un da waren meine schwester und ich am ende des kampfes 2 der 3 letzten überlebenden zusammen mit dem whitemage.. bard-tanking ftw!)

ich kanns zwar nur von .der. erfahrung aus sagen, aber ich finde tatsächlich, dass titan als tank noch am 'vergebensden' ist. (vor allem is man als tank sowieso gewöhnt ständig aus was rauszuhüpfen. das is man als rdps oder heiler normalerweise nich so)

übrigens war der letzte tank dann einer den wir direkt von unserem server im /shout aufgelesen haben - inklusive anmerkung, dass wir uns in den versuchen davor etwas ungeschickt angestellt haben und die tanks aus dem duty finder sehr ungeduldig/unfreundlich waren...
tja, siehe da, mit dem neuen hats dann direkt geklappt und obwohl ich wieder kurz nach dem drecks nagel draufgegangen bin hab ich mich nachher noch gut mit dem tank unterhalten un der is jetzt auf meiner friendslist (und das sogar ohn das er wusste, dass ich eigentlich heiler spiele )


----------



## Nexilein (23. September 2013)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich spiel ja selber Tank, Gladiator/Paladin. Der *schwierigste* Job wird also kompetent erledigt.
> [...]
> Bis einschließlich steinerne Wacht, Level 42 Dungeon, keinen Guide gelesen und auch nicht gebraucht.



Ich hoffe das war Sarkasmus :-)


----------



## Tikume (23. September 2013)

Tellum schrieb:


> Hmmm, was soll man da nur schreiben..?? Instanz-Zwang..Könnte vllt sein weil es ein MMO ist und man sowas EIGENTLICH mit anderen Leuten spielt.
> Wenn man sowas nicht mag soll man bei Offline Spielen bleiben..



Sehe ich nicht so, nur weil es ein MMO ist heisst es nicht automatisch dass man auch zum kacken auf der Schüssel groupen muss.

Auf der anderen Seite kann man es einem MMO natürlich auch nicht als Fehler ankreiden, dass es Inhalte hat für die man eine Gruppe benötigt.
Hier herrscht wohl einfach eine Differenz zwischen Erwartungshaltung und wie sich das Spiel selbst sieht.
Wenn man fast alles solo machen will, dann ist ein sehr gruppenlastiges MMO halt einfach nicht passend.


----------



## Lari (23. September 2013)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das war Sarkasmus :-)



Sagen wir "neben dem Heiler der schwierigste Job"  Aber DD spielen ist ja wirklich nicht anspruchsvoll. Markiertes Ziel runterklopfen und gut.
Später im Spiel dann doch mal bewegen und wie man am Titan sieht ist das für viele schon zu viel


----------



## Nexilein (23. September 2013)

Lari schrieb:


> Sagen wir "neben dem Heiler der schwierigste Job"  Aber DD spielen ist ja wirklich nicht anspruchsvoll. Markiertes Ziel runterklopfen und gut.
> Später im Spiel dann doch mal bewegen und wie man am Titan sieht ist das für viele schon zu viel



Naja, die Lernkurve ist in ARR sowieso sehr flach. Für Anfänger ist das sicher sehr angenehm, und in den optionalen Dungeons, in denen es dann etwas heftiger zur Sache geht, sind in erster Linie Heiler und DD gefordert.
Außerdem gibt's vor Titan gerade mal 2 oder 3 Bosse bei denen man überhaupt einen Tank braucht, und der Trash ist eigentlich auch durchgehend CC-bar.
Und bei Titan selbst steht der Tank dann auf der Sonnenseite, da er wie alle Nahkämpfer quasi immun gegenüber Serverlags ist.


----------



## Lari (23. September 2013)

DD gefordert? Erklär das mal genauer  Knappe Enragetimer oder mehr als einen Zielwechsel hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Klar, Kanonen in der steinernen Wacht klicken alle paar Sekunden, aber ansonsten? Was ist mir das entgangen?


----------



## karstenschilder (23. September 2013)

Reserviert


----------



## Ascalonier (23. September 2013)

ha-ha wen ich jetzt  hier die Beiträge lese und sie mit den ersten Eindrücke vergleiche die gesagt haben das Spiel sei eine Eintagsfliege und jetzt die alle fest stellen müssen das es doch etwas komplexer und fordernder ist.


----------



## hockomat (23. September 2013)

Tanks stehen auf der Sonnenseite Agro halten ist mal nicht sehr einfach selbst wenn die DD´s das Target fokusen baut der Heiler eine enorme Agro auf auf allen Zielen und die ganze Zeit Ae spamen is nicht weil sehr Teuer und TP reggen nicht sonderlich schnell zumal wir auch keine Potions haben die wir uns dann schmeißen können. Unterbrechen was auch auf auf den Schultern der Tanks lastet da die DD´s es ja nicht gebacken kriegen zumindest in Rnd Gruppen und noch eine Menge mehr . Tanks auf der Sonnenseite


----------



## Keashaa (23. September 2013)

Nachdem nun einige weitere Spieltage vorbei sind, ergänze ich mal mein Fazit:



Keashaa schrieb:


> - Questen: die Präsentation der Quests ist beim ersten Mal ganz nett, aber viel zu langatmig. Gerade die "Nicht Story"-Quests könnte man doch auch mit einer großen Sprechblase abtun anstatt vier oder fünf Sprechblasen. Man hat oft das Gefühl, man ist länger mit Questannahme und -abgabe beschäftigt als mit der Quest selbst. Das Storykonzept à la SWtoR ist schick, schönes Geschichtenerzählen, aber ich befürchte, dass der Wiederspielwert gering ist. Lasse mich aber gerne überraschen. Die Quests an und für sich sind nicht wirklich spannend, laufe dahin, sammle dies, töte XY... und dann das Konzept bei Quests mit Itemübergabe. Welcher Vollhonk hat sich diesen Blödsinn ausgedacht, dass ich die Items nochmal extra in ein anderes Fenster rüberziehen soll? *argh*



Das Questsystem läßt mich manchmal immer noch verzweifeln... aber damit könnte man noch leben. Was viel schlimmer ist, sind die sich alle paar Minuten wiederholenden Fates (und da sag nochmal einer, tägliche Quests bei WoW wären schlimm) und die Freibriefe, die an Stumpfsinnigkeit nicht zu überbieten sind. Die Mainstory wirkt auch seltsam (da findet in Gridania ein großes, wichtiges Fest statt, bei dem man eine wichtige Rolle spielen soll *lol* und dann wird dieses "wichtige" Fest in 2 Minuten abgehandelt und man selbst steht nur doof rum *lol*).



Keashaa schrieb:


> - Klassensystem: da ich erst Level 12 bin, kann ich noch nicht viel dazu sagen. Der Waldläufer spielt sich bis dato ganz angenehm, die Skills passen. Allerdings empfinde ich das Konzept, mehrere Klassen mit einem Charakter spielen zu können, als nachteilig für den Wiederspielwert. Wenn ich höre, dass manche auf einem Charakter schon drei Klasse haben... nenene *kopfschüttel*



Das Klassensystem mit dem Übernehmen von Zaubern einer anderen Klasse ist erfrischend, läuft aber zu sehr auf Cookie Builds hinaus. Dazu noch diese grausame Einschränkung auf Rollen im Gruppenspiel (Druide darf nur heilen? WTF?). Ich hätte das Spiel im ersten Moment am liebsten in die Ecke geworfen, als ich sah, dass mein Hermetiker nicht heilen darf (wozu hab ich denn dann Heilzauber?) in Instanzen!



Keashaa schrieb:


> - Berufe: noch nicht angefangen zu spielen, daher keine Aussage möglich



Berufssystem ist total Banane, ich werd wohl keinen Beruf hochspielen, weil vollkommen sinnfrei konzipiert.



Keashaa schrieb:


> - Schwierigkeit: mir kommt das Spiel bisher recht einfach daher. Dadurch, dass man 2,5 Sekunden GCD hat und die AE-Fähigkeiten von Gegnern sehr gut dargestellt werden, ist es für Neueinsteiger gut spielbar. Aber wer hat sich den Blödsinn ausgedacht, dass man mit den Pfeiltasten nicht vorwärts und rückwärts laufen kann?



Hier hat sich nix geändert, wobei die Klassenquests zwischen total simpel (Waldläufer) und völlig beschränkt (Hermetiker) ablaufen. Als ich die Hermetikerquest auf Level 15 erledigt habe (auf dem Schiff), hab ich mich gefragt, ob das Spiel mich verarscht will. Die NPCs reden davon, eine Bresche zu schlagen (deshalb verteilen sich die drei Idioten auch) und dann soll ich als DPS-Klasse (so wird man ja für die Instanzen einsortiert) die drei heilen, denn sobald einer stirbt, ist das Szenario verloren *kopfschüttel*



Keashaa schrieb:


> - Auslastung: ist auf jeden Fall viel besser als in den ersten Tagen, als meine Frau zum Spielen angefangen hat



Sieht wie gesagt besser aus. Allerdings ist auch die Anzahl an Goldsellern extrem in die Höhe gegangen und es gibt keine Funktion zum Spam melden 



Keashaa schrieb:


> Summe: bisher macht das Spiel sehr viel Spaß und ich bin gespannt, wie sich die Story entwickelt und das Spiel auf Maximallevel abläuft. Ich fürchte aber um die Langzeitmotivation (wie gesagt, der Wiederspielwert wirkt momentan recht gering).



Ich muss mir stark überlegen, ob ich nach dem Freimonat weiterspiele. Das Spiel hat zuviele Frustmomente und der aufkeimende Spielspaß wird schnell im Keim erstickt.


----------



## amnie (23. September 2013)

mal so als tip, da du ja lieber meckerst, als nachzufragen:

als reiner hermetiker 'darfst' du natürlich vom gruppenfinder aus nicht heilen. du hast genau EINEN heilzauber, man ganz davon abgesehen, dass du auch so nette zauber wie protect (!!!!), medica und esuna nicht hast. wie willst du mit physick bitte haukke manor heilen? das will ich sehen (nee, will ich wirklich, wirklich nicht)

was du aber machen kannst, wenn du umbedingt als hermetiker heilen willst:
druide leveln (wobei ich garnicht sicher bin, ob man esuna und medica überhaupt als hermetiker nutzen kann. ich befürchte ja eher nein)
so kannste zumindest alle dungeons bis vor dem lvl 25 (da brauchste esuna und medica) machen, vorrausgesetzt du suchst dir auf deinem server eine gruppe (freie gesellschaft vielleicht?) die dazu bereit ist es mit dir als heiler zu versuchen obwohl sie wissen, dass du gegimpt bist.

andersrum kann ein druide wenn er im cleric-stance is natürlich auch einigermaßen schaden machen, allerdings isses da zu empfehlen auf skills vom thaumaturgen zurückzugreifen (dots. more dots!). das macht schon ganz gut wums, aber wer spielt schon nen druiden wenn er/sie nicht vorhat weißmagier zu werden? (oder von mir aus als subklasse für den gladiator aber dann macht man ja immernoch keinen schaden )

kurz gesagt der duty-finder checkt nicht ob eine VOLLE gruppe die 'richtigen' klassen hat. das passiert nur, wenn man noch nach mehr leuten sucht is ja irgendwo auch logisch. wenn ich als tank oder dps in irgend nen dungeon komme und der 'heiler' hat nur einen heil-skill das fänd' ich nich so toll (und wir wissen alle, dass es passieren würde, dass hermetiker als heiler dann sich einschreiben um schneller in nen dungeon zu kommen. gibt ja schon genug vollhorsts die meinen sie müsten ihren tank-karfunkel nutzen... )


falls dich das tröstet: als druide musste in der lvl 15 quest schaden machen 
aber gut, wenn man sich quests nicht durchließt weil langweilig is klar, dass man nich versteht warum.

der rest is natürlich geschmackssache, bringt auch nich wirklich was sich drüber zu streiten. ich kann ja nur sagen 'nee du das crafting is voll super' und du dann 'äh nee du das is voll schrott'
bringt eher nix 



ps: spam melden kannste über das live-menu ich weiß aber grad nich genau wie das heißt. live-hilfe oder so ähnlich.


----------



## hockomat (23. September 2013)

Amnie Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen Herrlich zu lesen


----------



## Tellum (24. September 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so, nur weil es ein MMO ist heisst es nicht automatisch dass man auch zum kacken auf der Schüssel groupen muss.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite kann man es einem MMO natürlich auch nicht als Fehler ankreiden, dass es Inhalte hat für die man eine Gruppe benötigt.
> Hier herrscht wohl einfach eine Differenz zwischen Erwartungshaltung und wie sich das Spiel selbst sieht.
> Wenn man fast alles solo machen will, dann ist ein sehr gruppenlastiges MMO halt einfach nicht passend.



Hehe, richtig, das muss nicht unbedingt sein 

Das war ja auch nicht böse gemeint, wollte damit eigentlich nur sagen das wenn man ein MMO spielt, man damit rechnen sollte, das man auf eine Gruppe angewiesen ist um weiterzukommen.



amnie schrieb:


> du hast genau EINEN heilzauber, man ganz davon abgesehen, dass du auch so nette zauber wie protect (!!!!), medica und esuna nicht hast. wie willst du mit physick bitte haukke manor heilen? das will ich sehen (nee, will ich wirklich, wirklich nicht)
> 
> was du aber machen kannst, wenn du umbedingt als hermetiker heilen willst:
> druide leveln (wobei ich garnicht sicher bin, ob man esuna und medica überhaupt als hermetiker nutzen kann. ich befürchte ja eher nein)
> so kannste zumindest alle dungeons bis vor dem lvl 25 (da brauchste esuna und medica) machen, vorrausgesetzt du suchst dir auf deinem server eine gruppe (freie gesellschaft vielleicht?) die dazu bereit ist es mit dir als heiler zu versuchen obwohl sie wissen, dass du gegimpt bist.




Habe selber einen Herme bzw jetzt nen Gelehrten ( lvl 50 )
Wieviele Heilzauber hat den der dudu bzw Weißmagier bis lvl 30? Richtig, Vita und nen gruppenheal. Wow, super. Den Gruppenheal gibs auch ab lvl 35.
Du kannst dir Protect/Protes holen wenn man nur ein paar lvl Druide spielt. Schon hat es auch der Herme. Zwar nur auf Verteidigung und nicht auch Magiev. aber passt schon, immerhin 
Ab lvl 25 braucht man Medica? Das ich nicht lache. Der Gelehrte bekommt Medica bzw beim Gelehrten Lustration erst mit lvl 40. Bis dahin war das nicht wirklich nötig. Also ein blödes Argument!


----------



## amnie (24. September 2013)

mein punkt war eigentlich, dass du mehr skills brauchst als nur die reinen tatsächlichen heilzauber 
und es geht doch um HERMETIKER, und ganz offensichtlich hat der herr/die dame ja noch .nicht. so weit gespielt, dass man sich spezialisiert 


du sprichst doch GENAU die dinge an, die ich gesagt habe. verstehe nicht, warum du jetzt hier so schreibst als hätte ich unrecht.

du KANNST dir diese spells holen, klar, aber sie gehören eben .nicht. zum standart der klasse. wenn man als hermetiker (oder auch als thaumaturg) als heiler sich für den gruppenfinder anmelden könnte würden es alle machen, egal ob sie tatsächlich diese heilzauber haben oder nicht.

natürlich brauchst du nicht zwangsläufig medica, aber eben auch nur wenn du dafür ersatz-skills hast. und die hat der hermetiker nunmal nicht.



ich wiederhole, es geht um die reine klasse, nicht darum, ob man sich weitere skills holen kann. ich habe ja in meinem beitrag sogar genau darauf hingewiesen, dass man sich, wenn man diese skills alle hat, ja selbst ne gruppe zusammensuchen kann. das hast du wohl nur leider vergessen, mitzuzitieren


----------



## Tellum (24. September 2013)

Als erstes  ^^ Naja, wenn es nur um den Herme gehen sollte, ok...^^
Und naja, Welche skillst braucht man denn unbedingt?? Protes, vllt, das war es dann auch. Kannst dir holen, Wasn noch ?

Für Medica ander ersatz-skills???Was für andere ersatz-skills??? Das sag mir mal ?!?!? Wie schon geschrieben , bis lvl 40 NIE gebraucht..


Gruss Tell


----------



## Piti49 (24. September 2013)

Tellum schrieb:


> Als erstes  ^^ Naja, wenn es nur um den Herme gehen sollte, ok...^^
> Und naja, Welche skillst braucht man denn unbedingt?? Protes, vllt, das war es dann auch. Kannst dir holen, Wasn noch ?
> 
> Für Medica ander ersatz-skills???Was für andere ersatz-skills??? Das sag mir mal ?!?!? Wie schon geschrieben , bis lvl 40 NIE gebraucht..
> ...





Das ist eigentlich eine unsinnige Diskussion 
Es wird nicht funktionieren, so wie der hermetiker aufgebaut ist.

Und medica braucht man durchaus gegen den einen Drachen der Gift stackt.
Zudem hat der druide ein skil der Wille und int vertauscht, somit ist es möglich voll auf Wille zu gehen.
Wenn man questet skil an und wenn man heilen muss aus, ab lvl 20 würde es ohne das Talent sehr zäh werden.

Zudem vergesst ihr hier die Wichtigkeit der Eigenschaften, nicht nur die Kommandos sind wichtig


----------



## amnie (24. September 2013)

ich weiß absolut nicht wie ich es noch erklären soll, dass 'heiler' mehr beinhaltet als 'heilen'. wirklich nicht. ohne die weiteren skills (und da dienten esuna und medica als beispiele, nichts weiter. diese hat der druide. der hermetiker hat NICHTS weiteres außer dem einen heilzauber. damit kommt man NICHT in den dungeons nach lvl 17 über die runden außer man is in ner gruppe die so gut wie keinen schaden nicht)

du brauchst einfach nen cleanse in toto-rak, da kannst du noch so sehr drauf rumreiten, dass du erst mit lvl 40 nen gruppenheil brauchst. und ich habe nachgesehen. tatsächlich ist esuna NICHT übertragbar.

ein heilzauber noch lange keinen heiler macht. findet euch damit ab


----------



## Louis Hunt (25. September 2013)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich eine unsinnige Diskussion
> Es wird nicht funktionieren, so wie der hermetiker aufgebaut ist.
> 
> Und medica braucht man durchaus gegen den einen Drachen der Gift stackt.
> ...



hmmm... ka was du damit sagen willst. Ich gehe einfach nur mal in deine Behauptungen ein.
Für Brüllvolx' Langrast (ein level 32 Dungeon) das du ansprichst wegen dem Drachen. Also ich habe ab level 30 nur SCH(GLA) gespielt. Das ist totaler unsin das man Medica braucht. Ich habe die volle stackzahl durch geheilt, weil ich eben ein heilbegleiter habe und nie probleme hatte wegem dem Stack hatte. 

Die Fähigkeit Bußprediger von der du redest, ist zwar als Arcanist nicht zugänglich, aber als SCH!! Da man ja ab level 20 eh nur Arcanist ist, ist man eh DD und macht genug schaden. Heilen war zu keiner Quest bis dahin wirklich nötig, da es immer ein NPC gab das diese Arbeit für dich getan hat. 

.


----------



## amnie (25. September 2013)

genau das war doch aber der ausgangspunkt. er/sie hatte sich beschwert, warum im duty finder (!!!!) hermetiker nicht als heiler queuen kann. dass der scholar nen richtiger heiler ist bestreitet doch keiner. im gegenteil. die kleine elfe die man hat heilt besser als so mancher 'richtiger' heiler 

und das man gruppenheil unbedingt braucht habe ich auch nich behauptet, sondern dass eben der druide noch weitere skills hat neben 'dem einen heilzauber' wo der hermetiker NICHTS hat. er hat genau diesen einen heilzauber. sonst nada. alles andere muss man sich dann von anderen klassen zusammenklauben, und selbst dann ist man gegimpt weil man eben esuna und medica nicht benutzten kann sondern nur protess. (wobei protess natürlich schon nen ziemlichen unterschied macht)

man kann ja auch wenn man von der ganz lustigen sorte is und ohne gruppenfinder losmaschiert zb ne gruppe a lá 

- lancer tank (cooldowns von anderen klassen + dps ne sekunde sich zurückhalten müssen weil kein aggrogewinn-skill)
- marauder dps (dps skills von anderen klassen und aggro skills nicht benutzen)
- conjurer dps (cleric stance und skills von thaumaturge + arcanist. dots dots dots)
- arcanist heals (protect. auch ganz nützlich surecast vom thm)

ach was red ich, in den ersten dungeons kann man ja auch zb ganz ohne tank rein wenn man so lustig is. einfach immer druff da. inner beta bin ich mal in nem run gewesen als thm mit zwei archern und nem marauder da hab ich nur cure vom con halt gehabt und das ging auch recht einfach. die sind ja eh nen witz die dungeons am anfang.

aber sobald es um den duty finder geht muss man eben abstriche machen. sicher fänd ichs auch lustig mal als druide dps zu machen, kann ich aber nur wenn ich ne gruppe finde die das auch mitmacht... (wobei das auch eher nich nötig is. wenn ich magischen schaden machen will hab ich ja noch die wahl stattdessenen eben ne andere magische klasse zu spielen. genauso wie hermetiker die wahl haben eben nen druiden zu spielen wenn sie heilen wollen. wenn sie später gelehrter werden wollen müssen sie das ja eh )


----------



## Piti49 (25. September 2013)

Wie amnie sagt, es geht um den hermetiker, nicht um den gehlerten 
Es wurde behauptet das man medica nicht braucht bis 40, das stimmt aber nicht.
Das würde mit dem mana garnicht reichen als druide, wenn man das alles wegheilen will.

Ich geh jetzt auch nur vom hermetiker und dem druiden aus, es muss ja nicht zwangsläufig jeder mit 32 schon einen Job für seine Klasse haben ;D
Theoretisch kann man diese auch erst holen wenn man die Hauptklasse auf 50 hat.


----------



## Ukim (30. September 2013)

Hallo Community,

ich habe mir FFXIV ARR am 16. September gekauft. Ich werde den Probemonat nicht verlängern - auch wenn das Spiel wirklich klasse ist. Ich habe seit WoW vor 4 Jahren überhaupt kein PC Spiel mehr gespielt. Das Spiel hat mich sofort gepackt. Was mir gefallen hat, was nicht, und warum ich nicht mehr weiterspiele möchte ich kurz erläutern.

Besonders gut hat mir die Grafik gefallen. Auf max-settings einfach ungewohnt gut für ein MMO. Gerade die Wüsten und Wälder sind traumhaft Detailverliebt. Die Musik ist erstklassig und absolut stimmig zur Umgebung. Da kommt einem selbst das reiten durch ein verschneites Tal absolut episch vor. Von den Bosskämpfen ganz zu schweigen. Das Jobsystem ist interessant, aber Gegenstände auf 100% Bindung bringen und die Materia verkaufen bringt mehr Geld. Deshalb hab ich hier keine Zeit investiert. Die Mainquest ist super - aber das ständige "in die Dungeons müssen" nervt etwas, da war ich froh das ich bereits nach 5 Minuten Ingame eine Gilde hatte - mit der ich auch den Endcontet nahezu gecleared habe. Sonst wäre ich wohl im Dungeonfinder bereits verrottet - zu beiden aber später mehr.

Warum ich nicht mehr spiele ist relativ einfach. Ich habe nach rund 15 Tagen (ca. 6 Stunden Spielzeit am Tag) nichts mehr zu tun. Das ist für mich auch nicht negativ. 1. Lege ich seit 4 Jahren bereits nach 30 Minuten die meisten Spiele zur Seite. 2. hat ein reguläres PC-Rollenspiel auch nicht mehr Spielzeit. Es sei denn man will wirklich alles machen - aber das muss dann halt am Ende jeder selber entscheiden.

Jedenfalls habe ich in den 15 Tagen auf dem Server Shiva einen Barden auf LvL 50 gespielt, mit der Gilde nahezu den Endcontent gecleared (Titan Hardmode auf Farmstatus) und sowohl das Darklight-Set als auch Teile von Odin und die Reliktwaffe. Weiterhin einen Schwarzmagier auf lvl 40, einen Mönch auf lvl 35 und die entsprechend sub-klassen die man braucht auf lvl 15. Ich behaupte, dass man nach den ersten 50er durch die 50% EP Bonus jede weitere Klasse mit einer aktiven Fate-Gruppe in 24 Stunden auf max level spielen kann. Also auch keine Herausforderrung mehr, sondern nur noch lästig.

Jetzt zum negativen.

- Der Dungeonfinder ist zwar server übergreifend, aber einfach schlecht. Gerade die Instanzen die man für die Mainquest braucht werden ohnehin schlecht besucht ( da geht man 1x rein, dann nie wieder ). Als DD'ler hat man da echt die Arschkarte, weil eine aktive Umschichtung stattfindet. Da passiert es also oft das man alleine sucht. Gesucht sind z. B. für ein Dungeon 4 DD's, 2 Heal, 2 Tanks. Dann baut sich langsam was auf. Man bekommt DD'ler, vielleicht einen Heal, 2 Tanks. Wartet auf den letzten Heal (wohlgemerkt, vll. schon 30 Minuten). Dann meldet sich irgendeine andere Gruppe mit mehreren Leuten an, die nur noch 2 Tanks suchen. Statt dann die Spieler dort reingepackt werden, die sich neu anmelden oder alleine sind, werden dann einfach die 2 Tanks aus der anderen Gruppe die nur noch , in meinem Beispiel , den einen Healer suchen gerissen und die Leute stehen dann wieder am Anfang dar. So kann es schonmal vorkommen, dass man bei schlechtem Umständen als Einsamer DD'ler nach 2 Stunden die Suche abbricht. Ist mir auch schon passiert, ohne Gilde wäre meine Spielzeit von 15 Tagen nicht möglich gewesen. Meldet man sich mit einen Tank zusammen an, geht die Gruppe praktisch instant auf !

Gerade im Highend Bereich (sprich Titan, Ifrit , Garuda im Hardmode) ist der Dungeonfinder das einsame grauen. Aber wirklich. Das hätte man sich echt sparen und dort lieber auf die manuelle Gruppensuche setzen können. Auch wenn ich hier so locker sage das ich die schon auf Farmstatus mit meiner Gilde habe, die sind absolut anspruchsvoll und Random (abgesehen von Ifrit, wenn man eine gute Gruppe erwischt) kaum machbar (kein wunder das Gilden deshalb Randoms für 500.000k einen Titan Run anbieten ...). Da braucht nur irgendeiner den Boss nicht kennen, sagt nichts, dann wiped die Gruppe - und wenn es nur ist weil bspw. keine Interrupts gecastet werden und der Limitbreak Balken nicht voll geht den man aber für die Adds bräuchte. 
Und so tritt eben das bereits vermutete Problem auf: Die Community ist hier extrem genervt und unfreundlich. Sobald nicht jeder das tut was er tun muss und sollte, wird direkt geleaved. Was auf der einen Seite verständlich ist, aber auch extrem frustrieend, wenn man 40 Minuten im Dungeonfinder gehangen hat um dann nach 5 Minutwn abzurechen weil man direkt sehen kann das die Gruppe das niemals schaffen wird.

Aber wie gesagt. Ansonsten Top Game. Macht vieles richtig. Absolut solide. Aber ich weiß wie gesagt nicht mehr was ich machen soll - auch wenn Square Enix ja schon Housing, PvP und 24er Raids angekündigt hat. Vielleicht spiel ich dann nochma, ansonsten war es das bis hier hin.

Jeder der MMOs gerne spielt kann ich das Game wärmestens empfehlen. Aber vielleicht sollte man dann eben auf die gerade erwähnten Dinge warten, damit einem im Endcontent nicht langweilig wird.

Liebe Grüße !


----------



## Lari (30. September 2013)

Joa, das zeichnet sich ab. Mit organisierten, guten Gruppen ist der End Content zügig abgefrühstückt. Allerdings hast du Coil of Bahamut vergessen. Nach den drei Primaes kommt also noch was 
Die Gruppensuche funktioniert allerdings so wie sie soll, das ewige Leid der DDs und ihre Wartezeiten. Da kann man SE nur vorwerfen, dass sie kleine Gruppen haben und somit pro Gruppe weniger DDs in die Dungeons kommen.


----------



## karstenschilder (30. September 2013)

So ganz durch bist du demnach nicht. In deiner Auflistung des Endcontent fehlt unter Anderem Bahamuts Labyrinth, welches nach den Hardmodes kommt und zuletzt auf der TGS offiziell bekannt gegeben wurde, dass noch keine Gruppe alle 5 Abschnitte erfolgreich beendet hat.

Zum Endcontent gehört dann auch noch die Reliktwaffe, bei der man sich auch noch ein paar Herausforderungen stellen muss, wobei immer noch technische Probleme (z.B. Serverlags oder PS3 Tank verschwindet häufig für mehr als 5 Sekunden nach Rückstoß durch Dämonenwall) oder der Kampf "Meine Kamera und ich" sich je nach Gegebenheit in den Vordergrund drängen.


----------



## Bobbotter (30. September 2013)

Auch ich werde kein Abo abschliessen dabei bin ich mit meinen 2 chars erst lvl 21 und 22.Der Grund ist die Instanzpflicht für die Story und die damit verbunde Wartezeit im Finder.
Meine Wenigkeit geht auf die 40 zu und ich habe Frau und Kind und somit Paar mehr "Verpflichtungen" als ab und zu den Müll raus zu bringen^^.
Ich habe den 1 der 3 Dungeons geschafft nach ca 1 Stunde Wartezeit.Leider kann ich pro Tag max 1-1,5 Stunden zocken und somit werde ich die Story nicht vorantreiben können
und nie ein Mount haben, Bank bzw Zugang zu Staatl. Geselschaften.Damit ist die Verlustseite einfach zu hoch.
Sehr positiv seh ich die Berufe die richtig Spass machen(ausser im Kreis 4 Erzvorkommen bzw Bäume abfarmen).
Letztendlich war das Spiel für mich etwa mit Lvl 15 vorbei, Spass gemacht hats bis dahin aber allermal.


mfg Bobb


----------



## Ukim (30. September 2013)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Zum Endcontent gehört dann auch noch die Reliktwaffe, bei der man sich auch noch ein paar Herausforderungen stellen muss.



Die Reliktwaffe, meinen Artemis Bogen, hab ich schon. Die Quest hatte ich schon soweit, bevor wir das erste mal Titan auf Hardmode gelegt haben. Mit dem legen war dann auch die Questreihe abgeschlossen (genau deswegen geben Leute 500.000k Gil für einen Run her - weil man damit eben die Reliktwaffe sicher hat, Quest vorher vorausgesetzt). Mit Bahamut habt ihr natürlich Recht. Die höheren Ebenen haben es in sich, da braucht man wohl Full Equippte Leute, Bufffood etc. So weit ist meine Gilde noch nicht, darauf warte ich auch nicht. Ist für mich total künstlich um sagen zu können "Endcontent wurde noch nicht gecleared"  . . .



Bobbotter schrieb:


> Auch ich werde kein Abo abschliessen dabei bin ich mit meinen 2 chars erst lvl 21 und 22.Der Grund ist die Instanzpflicht für die Story und die damit verbunde Wartezeit im Finder.
> Meine Wenigkeit geht auf die 40 zu und ich habe Frau und Kind und somit Paar mehr "Verpflichtungen" als ab und zu den Müll raus zu bringen^^.



Selbiges habe ich ja oben auch kritisiert. Das ist nervig. Soll aber wohl dazu da sein, dass man sich eine Gilde sucht und Kontakt zu anderen Spielern herstellt. Dann geht das sehr schnell, weil eigentlich immer wer da sein sollte, der hilft. Komplett alleine spielen bringts hier wirklich nicht. Ich konnte jetzt auch nur so viel spielen, weil ich Semesterferien hatte und meine Frau arbeiten war tagsüber. Aber wenn  man Aufgrund von Verpflichtungen keine Zeit hat trägt das Spiel natürlich keine Schuld ^^ ...


----------



## Lari (30. September 2013)

Streng genommen hast du den Endcontent nicht clear, egal wie du es jetzt auslegst.
Dir fehlt ein ganzer "Raid". Und Equipmentanforderungen sind in PvE Spielen Gang und Gebe.

Aber du hast natürlich einen Großteil gesehen, das ist richtig. Weiß auch nicht, ob ich einen Monat bezahlen würde, wenn ich nur diesen einen Raid noch vor mir hätte.


----------



## Ukim (30. September 2013)

Lari schrieb:


> Streng genommen hast du den Endcontent nicht clear, egal wie du es jetzt auslegst.



Ja latte, ich häng mich daran nicht auf - das war auch nicht die Intention meines Posts ^^


----------



## amnie (30. September 2013)

ein kurzes 'alles was mich interessiert hab' ich durch' hätte es auch getan 

das leute, die nach 3 tagen max-lvl sind schnell keine lust mehr an einem MMO haben is ja nun wirklich nix neues


----------



## karstenschilder (1. Oktober 2013)

Ukim schrieb:


> Ja latte, ich häng mich daran nicht auf - das war auch nicht die Intention meines Posts ^^



So latte ist das nicht, wie du es jetzt darstellst. Die 5 Ebenen entsprechen vom Inhalt her schon 5 vollwertigen Instanzen. Somit ist das der größte Brocken vom derzeitigen "Endcontent" in Instanzform.

Und doch, das war die Intention deines Posts, denn du schriebst ja schließlich selbst



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Aber ich weiß wie gesagt nicht mehr was ich machen soll


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## tekkon123 (1. Oktober 2013)

So.4 Wochen sind rum,2 Monate sind bezahlt,die Sucht ist immernoch sehr hart vorhanden.
Für mich ist FF14 immo genau das Spiel was ich brauche.Wenn jetzt noch die Patches halten was sie versprechen,sehe ich mich auch noch in x Monaten dort spielen.
Einzig die zich Bots gehen mir hart auf den Sack,da muss Square echt langsam mal aus dem Knick kommen und das regeln.


----------



## Louis Hunt (1. Oktober 2013)

Ukim schrieb:


> Warum ich nicht mehr spiele ist relativ einfach. Ich habe nach rund 15 Tagen (ca. 6 Stunden Spielzeit am Tag) nichts mehr zu tun. Das ist für mich auch nicht negativ. 1. Lege ich seit 4 Jahren bereits nach 30 Minuten die meisten Spiele zur Seite. 2. hat ein reguläres PC-Rollenspiel auch nicht mehr Spielzeit. Es sei denn man will wirklich alles machen - aber das muss dann halt am Ende jeder selber entscheiden.




@Ukim
Erstmal der Ironische teil, dann geh ich genauer auf dich ein und dann komme ich zu meiner persönlichen Meinung.

Also Gratulation das du nach 15 Tagel alles erreicht hast, also wie war Bahamuts Coil? Wieviele AF2 sachen haste in der zeit farmen können? (15 tage = 900 punke = Vielleicht ein Body oder für die Relict waffe +1). Nicht zu vergessen das Allagische zeug! Dann haste ja auch alle Klassen auf 50 incl. Crafter und Sammler. Puh! das alles nach 15 Tagen.

Was ich dir damit sagen will ist, warum du das spiel nicht mehr verlängern willst kann mir im Prinzip egal sein, aber das du, "Nichts mehr zu tun hast", ist schlicht und einfach gelogen! Auch hier in FFXIV gibt es aus meiner Sicht dinge die einem nicht zu 100% Spaß machen. Dazu gehört Crafting. 

So zum Dutyfinder, eigentlich funktioniert so wie er funktionieren soll. Aus sieht eines DDs geht es ein bisschen langsam voran. Wenn dich das lange warten nervt, dann würde ich dir empfehlen eine 2. Karriere als Heiler oder Tank zu starten. Ich vermute das jetzt kommt ich kann kein heiler tank spielen oder ich will kein heiler tank spielen. Naja wenn du aber nicht willst, dann beschwere dich auch nicht das du nicht schneller rein kommst.  Zu den Titan fight. hmm... wie soll ich da anfangen.
Eigentlich finde ich es ja geil wie sich die leute jetzt so benehmen. Bei dem Marktführer wurde sich immer beschwert das alles viel zu einfach sei. Jetzt ist der Titan fight man einfach nicht brain afk machtbar und komischer weise schreien (vermutlich sogar die selben leute) der Fight sei zu schwer. (Random!)

Du hast gemeint, das der Titan fight für dich recht einfach mit der Gilde ist. Genau da möchte ich ansetzten. Titan fight gehört aus meiner Sicht nicht zu den fights für jeder mann/frau schaffbar sein soll. Also Titan und besonders Bahamuts Coil sind Contents die ausschließlich erstmal für Gilden gemacht sind. Also solltest du vermutlich mehr was mit deiner Gilde was unternehmen. In der zwischen zeit kannst du noch andere Jobs und crafting leveln oder dein Gil Konto aufbessern. 

In dem sinne, bald sollte deine Gratis zeit ausgelaufen sein, wünsche dir auf jedenfalls Spaß, was auch immer du danach tun möchtest.


----------



## Tonkra (4. Oktober 2013)

Bobbotter schrieb:


> Auch ich werde kein Abo abschliessen dabei bin ich mit meinen 2 chars erst lvl 21 und 22.Der Grund ist die Instanzpflicht für die Story und die damit verbunde Wartezeit im Finder.
> Meine Wenigkeit geht auf die 40 zu und ich habe Frau und Kind und somit Paar mehr "Verpflichtungen" als ab und zu den Müll raus zu bringen^^.
> Ich habe den 1 der 3 Dungeons geschafft nach ca 1 Stunde Wartezeit.Leider kann ich pro Tag max 1-1,5 Stunden zocken und somit werde ich die Story nicht vorantreiben können
> und nie ein Mount haben, Bank bzw Zugang zu Staatl. Geselschaften.Damit ist die Verlustseite einfach zu hoch.
> ...



die frage ist, ob dann mmorpgs generell für dich etwas sind.. wenn du NIEMAlS instanzen machen kannst????!

sorry, kompletter bullshit.

zum anderen sucht man sich einfach ne nette gilde und fragt dort nett, ob jemand mitkommen mag.. schon haste ne gruppe in 5 minuten aufgebaut.


sorry, manche sollten einfach kein mmorpg spielen. ich habe auch wenig zeit, aber das schlägt dem fass dem boden echt aus..
in anderen mmorpgs brauchst du auch ne gruppe, um in der story voran zu kommen... nicht alles ist solo machbar.
nur weil es openworld content und keine instanz ist, macht es keinen unterschied..


leute wie du nerven im mmorpg genre nur.. ich habe auch wenig zeit, und würde mich eher als casual einstufen.. ich spiele auch nur ein paar mal die woche 1-3 stunden. als heiler finde ich aber auch relativ schnell eine gruppe, vor allem wenn ich nett in der gilde mal danach frage, ob jemand bock hat.


aber dieser absolute unwille, mal irgendetwas aus eigener sache anzutreiben... anstatt immer darauf zu pochen, dass man so gar nichts weiter tun muss, um einen knopf drücken zu müssen.. sorry, ist einfach mehr als bescheuert.. vor allem in einem multiplayer spiel... ja, du musst alle 15 stufen mal ne gruppen instanz innerhalb der storyline machen.. sehr, sehr schlimm und nicht machbar..!!!!!


----------



## Sin (4. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habe noch 3 Wochen bevor mein Probeabo ausläuft. Bisher finde ich es nicht schlecht. Bin momentan mit meinem Druiden lvl 15 und mit meinem Gladiator lvl 20. Probleme mit dem Dungeonfinder hatte ich bisher nicht, aber als Tank habe ich generell keine Probleme eine Gruppe zu finden. Sorgen um das Endgame mache ich mir nicht. Bisher komme ich nicht oft zum spielen. Jeden zweiten Tag vielleicht für 1-3 Stunden, je nachdem und die Levelkurve zieht ab Stufe 10 finde ich steil an. 

Nachdem ich mit meinem Druiden level 15 geworden bin und ich meinen Gladiator auf Stufe 11 hatte, bekam ich leider keine Quests mehr. Ich musste bis Stufe 15 mit Gildenbriefen leveln (+Fates) fande ich jetzt nicht ganz so spannend. 

Grafik ist so: lala, es sieht irgendwie aus wie von vor 5 Jahren. Aber ein Fazit gebe ich Final noch nicht ab.


----------



## tekkon123 (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde mein Abbo auslaufen lassen.Wenn mann keine Lust auf Dauertwinken und Craften hat,gibt es rein garnichts zu tun,ausser 2-3 mal die Woche für Bahamut einzuloggen.Das ist mir nicht genug.


----------



## hockomat (30. Oktober 2013)

es kommt doch jetzt im november mehr nen 25mann raid etc


----------



## karstenschilder (30. Oktober 2013)

In der Übersetzung vom Liveletter steht auch drin, dass 3 weitere neue Instanzen kommen sollen.


----------



## Lari (31. Oktober 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> es kommt doch jetzt im november mehr nen 25mann raid etc



Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe ist der 24 Mann Raid leichter als der aktuelle 8er Bahamut. Wie lange der Raid vorhält, wenn man drei 8er Gruppen die in Bahamut unterwegs waren zusammenpackt kannst dir ja ausmalen 
Ich finde das Endgame auch sehr sehr mau. Palast und Amdapor farmen für Marken, jeden Primae einmal machen für die Reliktwaffe (vielleicht Garuda mehrmals um die Gruppe mit Waffen auszustatten) und ansonsten eben Bahamut.
Einen Termin für das Update gibt es noch nicht, der erste Twink ist 50, Crafting und Sammelberufe weitestgehend uninteressant. Na mal gucken, gestern wurde ja die Winter-Beta von Wildstar angekündigt


----------



## amnie (31. Oktober 2013)

naja, man sollte immer bedenken das 'gibts nichts zu tun' in 99% aller fälle heißt 'es gibt nichts zu tun, dass mich interessiert'

völlig legitime aussage, allerdings in version 1 doch eher etwas von wegen 'hey du leser kauf das spiel lieber nicht weil es gibt ja nix' wo version 2 eben verdeutlicht, dass man selbst 'am ende' ist und eben in dem besagten spiel nicht das gefunden hat, was man gesucht hat


----------



## Lari (31. Oktober 2013)

Dann zähl mal auf was außer Twinken (was ich mache) und Crafting (was ich aufgrund von Sinnlosigkeit an den Nagel gehängt habe) neben dem Markengrind (den ich fast durch habe) und einem Kleingruppenraid noch bleibt.
Relikt ist fast da, PvE-Content bis auf den 8 Mann "Raid" fast durch. PvP gibt es nicht. Da bleibt schlicht nichts übrig.

Und klar, kaufen kann man bedenkenlos, 25€ ist günstig für die gelieferte Spielzeit. Aber man erreicht halt recht fix das Ende, weil man alles gesehen und getan hat. Auf Level 50 ist sehr schnell die Luft raus, ähnlich SWToR.


----------



## tekkon123 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich komme von Rift,welches ich kurz nach f2p Umstellung aufgegeben habe.Dort bin ich anderes gewohnt,was die beschäfftigungen angeht.
Bei FF giebt es halt nichts ausser Crafting und Twinken neben den Raids +2 4er Instanzen(vorm Patch gar nur eine).
Das Update mit Housing usw kommt irgendwann im Dezember.Viel zu spät für mich,da mein Interesse an FF schon verstorben ist.

Ich hoffe Wildstar macht es besser,dann könnte ich auch mit der besch.... Grafik leben.


----------



## amnie (31. Oktober 2013)

du lari du miesepeter ich diskutier doch nich mit dir da drüber wenn du SELBST schon zb sagst, dass du crafting uninteressant findest und ich dann nur sagen könnte 'ich mache derzeit den ganzen tag nix anders weils super viel spaß macht'. über geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten 

wenn man damit nicht leben kann, dass spiele äußerst selten mit 'vollem content' live gehen sollte man MMOs eben nicht zum start spielen. punkt.

allein schon zu sagen es gibt nichts 'außer' dungeons und crafting finde ich .. sorry.. affig. mit crafting kann man sich doch total lange beschäfigen (und nein, auf diskussionen bezüglich 'das lohnt sich nicht' lasse ich mich auch nicht ein, ich mach damit gut gil)


----------



## Belo79 (1. November 2013)

Ich habe mein Abo verlängert, finde das Spiel klasse. Allein die Atmosphäre hat schon was besonderes. 
Zugeben, ich bin nicht der Hardcorezocker und habe daher noch einiges vor mir. Mittlerweile habe ich 3 Jobs fertig (Barde 42, Beschwörer 33 und Gelehrter 30) und ziehe gerade einen Druiden für den Weismagier auf 30. Mal schauen welche Klasse ich dann endlich auf 50 bringe 
Ich werde noch viele netten Stunden in dem Spiel verbringen...


----------



## hockomat (1. November 2013)

Was gabs denn in WoW zu Release oder anderen Mmo´s das Spiel hat grade mal 2 Monate auf dem buckel was willste da denn erwarten an Content 100 Dungeons und 25 Raids oder was ? überleg mal bitte wie lange das Spiel jetzt läuft und dann sag mir bitte mal wirklich was du erwartest ich glaube das könnte interressant werden


----------



## tekkon123 (1. November 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> Was gabs denn in WoW zu Release oder anderen Mmo´s das Spiel hat grade mal 2 Monate auf dem buckel was willste da denn erwarten an Content 100 Dungeons und 25 Raids oder was ? überleg mal bitte wie lange das Spiel jetzt läuft und dann sag mir bitte mal wirklich was du erwartest ich glaube das könnte interressant werden


Was WoW zu release hatte juckt mich nicht.Nenn mir ein aktuelles MMO welches zu Release so wenig zu bieten hatte.(ausser swtor:p)
Mehr wie 2 Dungeons,wovon mann eigentlich nur Wanderer macht,weils am schnellsten geht,schliesslich hat mann beide ja schon bis zum erbrechen gesehen.
Die eine oder andere Fraktion für Dailies.In geringen dosen ist das was feines.
Ein paar vernünftige Erfolge für Instanzen und in der freien Welt,nicht wie jetzt nur reine grind Erfolge ala renn 50000000 Instanzen.
Wenn wir schon bei der Welt sind,exploren macht auch 0 Sinn,da die Maps viel zu klein sind und überall begrenzungen vorhanden sind.
PvP wäre was feines gewesen,wer da die tolle Idee hatte das über 3 Monate nach Release reinzupatchen gehört gefeuert.
Die nebenquests für alle weiteren Klassen/jobs wieder verfügbbar machen.1. Klasse hochspielen mit der Mainstory war geil,2.Klasse über Nebenquests und Fates war ok,ab der 3.darf mann dann nur noch Fates machen,was mir überhaupt nicht taugt,weil langweilig und Ätzend.
Evtl mal bei anderen Spielen klauen:Rätsel,Artefakte,Jumpingpuzzels usw.


----------



## Lari (1. November 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> Was gabs denn in WoW zu Release oder anderen Mmo´s das Spiel hat grade mal 2 Monate auf dem buckel was willste da denn erwarten an Content 100 Dungeons und 25 Raids oder was ? überleg mal bitte wie lange das Spiel jetzt läuft und dann sag mir bitte mal wirklich was du erwartest ich glaube das könnte interressant werden



Rift: 10 (!) Dungeons für Level 50 unterteilt in zwei Tiers. Schlachtzug-Rifts, PvP, ein 20 Mann Raid und recht zügig ein zweiter Raid. Hier farmst du halt einen Dungeon weil das gesamte Equipment über Marken kommt.

Die Diskussion zum Crafting lass ich sein. Kann ja jeder machen wie er will, aber eine Frage noch amnie: was machst du denn mit deinen hart ercrafteten Gil? Und ich rede von jetzigen Inhalten. Nichts was vielleicht irgendwann mal kommt.


----------



## amnie (1. November 2013)

also das rift nen ausnahmephänomen bei fragen zum content ist dürfte sich doch aber mitlerweile rumgesprochen haben  (aber geil wie vorhersehbar manche menschen doch sind)


na was mache ich wohl mit dem gil? ich kaufe mir irgend nen scheiß den ich nicht brauche. genau wie in jedem anderen MMO auch. bei swtor hoch ich auch auf 30kk. brauch ich die? nö. aber ich mag große nummern. aber warum spezialisierst du denn so? wenn ich jetzt schon auf zb housing sparen würde... das kann dir ja wohl scheiß egal sein. oder passt dir das nicht, dass andere spaß haben wo du auf biegen und brechen keinen findest? also MIR war das schon vor zwei monaten schleierhaft, warum du dich überhaupt hier im forum rumtreibst (außer aus den gleichen gründen wie im swtor forum, was mich leider befürchten lässt du wirst den leuten auch noch nen jahr nach deinem 'ehhhh alles scheiße' beiträgen alles ausreden wollen)


und tekkon, dir ist aber schon klar, dass JETZT SCHON alle jammern ARR hätte angeblich alles nur geklaut, gell? wie soll das dann bitte erst sein wenn sie noch mehr 'klauen'? (wobei es geil is wenn die leute sich beschweren die fates wären von rift geklaut )


----------



## hockomat (1. November 2013)

Na ja man merkt schon das ihr das spiel nicht mögt ist eure sache aber man kann nicht alles schlecht machen und zeig mir 1 Game was bei Release viel Content hatte der wenn dann auch noch brauchbar war. Für mich hört ihr euch wie extreme Mmo hopper an die von einem zum anderen rennen und nirgends zu frieden sind. Und mal zu Rift es gibt zehn lvl 50 dungeons die aber auch nur alle Hc versionen von vorangegangenen waren mal so viel dazu hätte SQ auch machen können dann hätte man warscheinlich auch darüber gejammert warum es nix neues gibt.


----------



## Nexilein (1. November 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> Na ja man merkt schon das ihr das spiel nicht mögt ist eure sache aber man kann nicht alles schlecht machen und zeig mir 1 Game was bei Release viel Content hatte der wenn dann auch noch brauchbar war. Für mich hört ihr euch wie extreme Mmo hopper an die von einem zum anderen rennen und nirgends zu frieden sind.



Die ganze Diskussion ist eigentlich sinnlos, da so gut wie jedes westliche MMORPG der letzten Jahre kurz nach dem Release einen massiven Spielerrückgang verzeichnet hat.
Und Rift ist mit das beste Beispiel dafür, wie sehr fehlender Content als Ursache dafür überschätzt wird.

Ein neues MMORPG muss zwei bis drei Monate Spielspaß bieten, dann ist ein großer Teil der Spieler so oder so weg. Die Herausforderung besteht darin, die Spieler davon zu überzeugen immer mal wieder zurück zu kommen.


----------



## tekkon123 (1. November 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> Na ja man merkt schon das ihr das spiel nicht mögt ist eure sache aber man kann nicht alles schlecht machen und zeig mir 1 Game was bei Release viel Content hatte der wenn dann auch noch brauchbar war. Für mich hört ihr euch wie extreme Mmo hopper an die von einem zum anderen rennen und nirgends zu frieden sind. Und mal zu Rift es gibt zehn lvl 50 dungeons die aber auch nur alle Hc versionen von vorangegangenen waren mal so viel dazu hätte SQ auch machen können dann hätte man warscheinlich auch darüber gejammert warum es nix neues gibt.


So ziemlich jedes mmo der letzten Zeit hatte mehr wie FF.
Und zu Hopper:Wenn mir ertwas gefällt,weil etwas geboten wird dann bleibe ich.zb:WoW 6 Jahre und Rift Release bis f2p.
FF bietet halt nichts,was mich lange bei Laune hält.Wenn dir das reicht,ist es ja ok.
Aber nur weil dir was gefällt,muss es anderen ja nicht auch so ergehen.Da musst du nicht die Hopper Keule schwingen,weil jemand einen anderen Geschmack hat als du selber.
Lass uns unsere Meinung und erfreue dich an FF.


----------



## amnie (1. November 2013)

ich kann mich hier nur nochmal wiederholen

'nichts zu tun' ist was anderes als 'nichts zu tun, dass mir gefällt'

es gibt ja zb lustigerweise immernoch leute die behaupten, es gäbe in SWTOR nix zu tun (wo das ja so gerne als negativbeispiel hervorgeholt wird...) was einfach nur absolut lächerlich ist. und so wird es in ARR auch irgendwann sein

und tatsache ist, dass spiele 'früher' unter anderem leute lange 'bei stange' gehalten haben indem die level-phase bis zum geht nicht mehr rausgezogen wurde. heute würde das aber nicht mehr funktionieren (es gibt ja auch bei ARR - und gab auch bei TOR - das geschrei, dass das angeblich der hauptgrund ist, warum leute sich langweilen)

sorry, aber grinder funktionieren heute nicht mehr, und ja, die spiele vor 10+ jahren waren hübsch verpackte grinder. egal ob EQ (vergesst nicht, das hatte am anfang nichtma quests!), UO, SWG, FFXI... alles grinder. ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu behaupten, dass man zumindest die ersten 1-2-5 jahre in wow mehr gegrindet hat (wobei ich es selbst nicht gespielt habe sondern nur von freunden immer hörte wie sie nach zich tagen einen bestimmten mob kloppen mal das schwert erhalten haben das sie wollten)
und ich kenne KEINEN, wirklich KEINEN, der WOW von anfang an gespielt hat und das wegen 'es gibt so viele dungeons'. die leute die DAS sagen sind allesammt leute, die es eben nicht von anfang an gespielt haben.

auch dieser schwachsinn 'ja HEUTE erwarte ich aber, dass ein spiel mit allem kommt'
warum erwartet ihr das denn bitte? weil es EIN spiel gibt, dass euch direkt alles gegeben hat? EIN spiel soll jetzt die ganze branche ausmachen? bei WoW passt euch das doch auch nicht. (außer natürlich die leute die immer wieder zu WoW zurückdackeln die wohl eigentlich nur auf nen WoW mit schönerer grafik warten oder was weiß ich) 

ich weiß nicht ob ihr da in so ner art scheinwelt lebt, in der alle MMOs mit 10 end-game dungeons rauskommen die noch dazu auch alle brandneue mechaniken haben und super knackig sind, in der es patches für bugs in SP spielen am release-day nicht gibt, man keinen DLC für 10&#8364; kauft der dann in ugf. 20 min ausgespielt ist, in der von einer serie nicht der 5te aufguss in ebenso vielen jahren erscheint, nur mit multiplayer oben drauf gepackt... (nein das soll jetzt nicht zwangsläufig eine anspielung auf gta v sein nur weil ich die 5 gewählt habe)

wenn ihr wirklich spiele wollt die 'fertig' sind wenn sie rauskommen... tja.. das werdet ihr bei einem 'major title' niemals finden (wobei ich dann auch sagen muss, dass ich Rift zb nicht als major title ansehe, weil es eben 'wie aus dem nichts' auftauchte und das auch einen großen teil des erfolges ausmachte, der dann aber völlig überschätzt wurde)


----------



## Lari (1. November 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> na was mache ich wohl mit dem gil? ich kaufe mir irgend nen scheiß den ich nicht brauche. genau wie in jedem anderen MMO auch. bei swtor hoch ich auch auf 30kk. brauch ich die? nö. aber ich mag große nummern. aber warum spezialisierst du denn so? wenn ich jetzt schon auf zb housing sparen würde... das kann dir ja wohl scheiß egal sein.



Du hast behauptet Crafting ist voll toll und bringt ja so viel, Gil zum Beispiel. Da kann man ja mal nachfragen, wofür man denn Gil braucht. Da du wie ein HB-Männchen hoch gehst wirst du wohl wissen, das man Gil für nichts brauchen kann (ein paar Pets für wenige Gil, aber ansonsten gibts garnichts). Crafting bleibt ganz einfach in der aktuellen Version weitestgehend unnütz. Ausrüstung gibts an jeder Ecke, Gil verdienen hat auch nur große Zahlen als Ziel.




> oder passt dir das nicht, dass andere spaß haben wo du auf biegen und brechen keinen findest? also MIR war das schon vor zwei monaten schleierhaft, warum du dich überhaupt hier im forum rumtreibst (außer aus den gleichen gründen wie im swtor forum, was mich leider befürchten lässt du wirst den leuten auch noch nen jahr nach deinem 'ehhhh alles scheiße' beiträgen alles ausreden wollen)


Soll doch jeder Spaß haben wie er will. Aber wenn dir kritische Beiträge zu einem Thema nicht gefallen solltest du vielleicht kein Forum besuchen. Und wenn du versuchst Kritik zu relativieren (vorhandener Content wird zu 99% nicht genutzt) dann am besten mit einer vorhandenen Grundlage, das macht es glaubhafter. Ich bring wenigstens Fakten auf den Tisch und nicht nur "kann dir doch scheiß egal sein" 

Edit: @ hockomat
Was heisst nicht mögen, immerhin spiel ich noch und würde es keinen Spaß machen würde ich das mit Sicherheit nicht tun. Man wird nur schnell als Hasser dargestellt, wenn man Kritik äußert 

EditEdit: noch was zum Thema Gil. Ein Gildenmitglied, dass sich Gil erarbeitet hat wurde nun gebannt für 4 Wochen. Hat sich halt mit dem Auktionshaus 45 Millionen Gil erarbeitet und da macht Square Enix einfach mal den Account dicht. Toller Verein


----------



## amnie (2. November 2013)

das ist schön, dass ich sage 'ich mag große nummern' und du drauf antwortest 'es sind große nummern'.


----------



## Sandur (7. November 2013)

Ich habe vor FF XIV unter anderem WOW, AOC, WO, Rift, Neverwinter, Dragon's Prophet, Runes of Magic, Allods Online, Tera, HDRO und SWTOR gespielt. Und muss sagen, das für mich FF XIV bis jetzt das beste MMOPRG ist. Das Spiel hat eine wunderschöne Grafik (PC). Die Charaktere sehen im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen wirklich sehr gut aus und sind top animiert. Die Story Quest Reihe mit ihren tollen Videosequenzen ist wirklich klasse gemacht. Es gibt sehr viele abwechslungsreiche Instanzen. Das Kampfsystem gewinnt zwar keinen Blumentopf, muss sich aber nicht hinter WOW, Rift usw. verstecken. Das einige klagen und sagen es gibt in dem Spiel nach Level 50 nichts mehr zu tun, kann ich nicht verstehen. Ich habe bereits 2 Klassen/Jobs auf Level 50 gelevelt und langweile mich immer noch nicht. Es gibt die Möglichkeit eine weitere Klassen zu leveln, es gibt die Relikt Quest Reihe, Berufe, Bestiarium, Erfolge usw. Also wer sich in FF XIV langweilt wird auch in anderen MMOPRG auf Dauer keine Freude haben. Denn auch WOW usw. bieten keinen unendlichen Content. Meine Frau und ich haben das Abo bereits verlängert.

Und für alle die sagen, das FF XIV eine schlechte Grafik hat hier sind ein paar Bilder:


http://i.imgur.com/vXGCe3R.jpg
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/ffxiv2013082eqdn8omuxj.jpg
http://25.media.tumblr.com/6f535996f37f726f5c3cad6c2d9398af/tumblr_msr03qd8MG1scs5njo2_1280.png
http://imageshack.com/a/img405/2891/kxmg.png

P.S.:
Eine Kleinigkeit gibt es dann doch die mich an FF XIV stört. Es gibt leider ab und zu Lags. Dies macht sich gerade bei Bosskämpfen bemerkbar. Der Boss castet einen Flächenschadenszauber und obwohl man bereits aus der Fläche raus ist erhält man trotzdem Schaden. Das Problem haben aber nicht alle Spieler. Wenn Sqaure Enix noch dieses Problem behebt, bin ich wunschlos glücklich.


----------



## Lari (7. November 2013)

Sandur schrieb:


> Das einige klagen und sagen es gibt in dem Spiel nach Level 50 nichts mehr zu tun, kann ich nicht verstehen. Ich habe bereits 2 Klassen/Jobs auf Level 50 gelevelt und langweile mich immer noch nicht. Es gibt die Möglichkeit eine weitere Klassen zu leveln, es gibt die Relikt Quest Reihe, Berufe, Bestiarium, Erfolge usw. Also wer sich in FF XIV langweilt wird auch in anderen MMOPRG auf Dauer keine Freude haben. Denn auch WOW usw. bieten keinen unendlichen Content.


Weitere Klasse gelevelt: check.
Relikt Quest Reihe: steht kurz vor Abschluss, Titan Hardmode fehlt noch.
Berufe: Plattner und Minenarbeiter check.
Bestiarium: check.
Erfolge: höhö, das ist purer Grind (Sammle 4000 Erze in Gebiet A, in B und C).
Und so weiter: ja, hm, was bleibt denn da? PvP? Gibt es (noch) nicht. Charakter verbessern? Schwarzlichtausrüstung fast voll (noch 21 x Palast des Wanderers, woohoo), Coil als einzige PvE-Beschäftigung bleibt noch übrig.

Ich hab nach zwei Monaten normalem Spielen fast alles gesehen bis auf den Raid. Bis auf die Storyquests anderer Klassen auch einen Großteil der Quests. Ich hab zwei Berufe auf Level 50. Das Problem an der Sache ist: ich logge mich mit meinem Hauptcharakter ein und bis auf den 8 Mann Raid ("Raid" thihi) ist da nichts mehr. Noch weitere Charaktere hochleveln ist keine Option, mehr Berufe aufgrund mangelndem Nutzen auch nicht (Gil kann ich über den Minenarbeiter oder Plattner erwirtschaften, aber man braucht es ja für nichts).

Die Kritik am Content ist recht simpel: das was da ist hat man schnell gesehen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen. Die einzige Bremse auf Level 50 ist ein Markengrind (renn 60 x in eine der 4 Instanzen, wobei man eh nur eine davon farmt, da sie mit etwa 30 Minuten pro Run am schnellsten durch ist. Und die anderen hat man auch dann schon x mal gesehen) und der ist auch noch extrem monoton. Alternative Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten mit seinem Hauptcharakter sucht man vergebens, Vielfalt ist nicht vorhanden. Leidenschaftliche Twinker/Zweitcharakterspieler haben vielleicht ne Menge Spaß, aber ich denke das ist nur ein Bruchteil der Spielerschaft.

FF14 ist für viele für einmal Hochspielen ok. Entweder geht einem die Luft aus beim Markengrind oder nachdem man sich nur noch für den Raid einloggt, weil es sonst nichts mehr zu tun gibt. Für den Preis ist das auch in Ordnung, aber ob es ein Abo für jemanden rechtfertigt muss jeder selbst wissen. Schaut man sich die Quartalszahlen an so denkt sich etwa jeder zweite nach dem Freimonat, dass es keine 13€ pro Monat wert ist. Und ich kann sie nunmal vollends verstehen. Ich hab jetzt nochmal verlängert, weil ich Titan abhaken und den Raid zumindest mal sehen möchte, aber ob ich dann nochmal verlängere möchte ich bezweifeln.


----------



## Sandur (7. November 2013)

Lari schrieb:


> Die Kritik am Content ist recht simpel: das was da ist hat man schnell gesehen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen. Die einzige Bremse auf Level 50 ist ein Markengrind (renn 60 x in eine der 4 Instanzen, wobei man eh nur eine davon farmt, da sie mit etwa 30 Minuten pro Run am schnellsten durch ist. Und die anderen hat man auch dann schon x mal gesehen) und der ist auch noch extrem monoton. Alternative Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten mit seinem Hauptcharakter sucht man vergebens, Vielfalt ist nicht vorhanden. Leidenschaftliche Twinker/Zweitcharakterspieler haben vielleicht ne Menge Spaß, aber ich denke das ist nur ein Bruchteil der Spielerschaft.



Ich denke nicht, das Final Fantasy zu wenig Content hat. Nur der vorhandene Content wurde etwas ungünstig verteilt. Die Programmierer haben bei FF XIV eindeutig den Schwerpunkt auf die Levelphase gesetzt. Ich habe wärend des Levelns noch nie so viele Instanzen besucht. Und die Instanzen sind wirklich abwechslungsreich. Hätten sie 3-4 Instanzen für Spieler unter Level 50 gestrichen und dafür dann diese für Level 50 gemacht inkl. großen Loottable würden wahrscheinlich weniger Leute meckern. Aber 3 neue 50er Instanzen, 3 Raid Instanzen + PVP sollen ja mit Patch 2.10 kommen. Release von dem Patch ist soweit ich weiss im Dezember 2013 geplant. Ich habe bis heute kein MMOPRG erlebt wo nicht 2 Monate nach dem Start keiner nach mehr Content gerufen hat. Das einzige Spiel was früher Content ohne Ende nachgeschoben hat war Rift. Selbst das hoch gelobte WOW bringt nicht genug Content raus. Aber bei WOW merkt man den fehlenden Content nicht so stark, da dort der Content mit der Ruffarmerei + der Itemspirale gestreckt wird. Das entfällt zum Glück bei FF XIV.



Lari schrieb:


> Für den Preis ist das auch in Ordnung, aber ob es ein Abo für jemanden rechtfertigt muss jeder selbst wissen. Schaut man sich die Quartalszahlen an so denkt sich etwa jeder zweite nach dem Freimonat, dass es keine 13&#8364; pro Monat wert ist. Und ich kann sie nunmal vollends verstehen.



Das Spiel ist vom Preis/Leistungsverhältniss einfach top. FF XIV kostet nur 22,99 Euro für den PC und die monatlichen Gebühren betragen für 30 Tage nur 10,99 Euro (pro Server 1 Char, insgesamt nur 8 Chars).


----------



## Lari (7. November 2013)

Ja das mit den Instanzen ist wahr. Es gibt da einige ungünstige Design Entscheidungen.
Selbst recycelte Levelinstanzen als Expert-Mode find ich ok, dazu gescheite Loottables und nicht nur Markenfarmen und das ganze wäre wesentlich kurzweiliger.
In den aktuellen 50er Instanzen gibt es zu 50% garnichts außer Marken. In zweien gibt es Loot, aber der macht nur die Runs durch eben jene leichter, denn für die Raids bzw. Titan HM ist es nicht geeignet. Man nimmt es zwar mit, aber man brauchts eigentlich nicht. Schade.


----------



## Sandur (7. November 2013)

Die Spieler müssen auch ein bisschen Geduld haben. Jedem sollte klar sein, das ein neues MMOPRG auch nicht mehrere Monate beschäftigen kann. Bei WOW haben 99 % der Stammspieler, die seid Classic Zeiten bis heute gespielt haben alle Twinks. Auch ich habe alle Klassen in WOW aus langeweile auf Max hochgelevelt. WOW hat bei vielen Spielern einfach einen Bonus. Dort werden viele Sachen nicht so eng gesehen wie z.B.die langweiligen Daily Quests, das Rufgefarme usw. Gerade Spieler die seid Classic dabei sind spielen es hauptsächlich wegen der Leute. Damit WOW auch weiterhin bekannt bleibt wird es von der Presse gehiped ohne Ende. Es vergeht kein Tag an dem kein neuer Bericht zu WOW kommt. Und sei es nur warum der Server: XYZ so heisst. Neue Spiele haben diesen Luxus nicht. Bestes Beispiel ist Rift. Rift wurde nicht umgestellt auf Free To Play weil es schlecht ist sondern weil die Marketingabteilung von Trion in Europa einfach gepennt hat. Zusätzlich kamen noch die wenigen Berichte in den Zeitungen. Kaum ein Magazin hat über Rift was Berichtet wie z.B. die neuen Klassen, Bosse usw. Auch das neue Elder Scrolls Online wird keine 3 Millionen Spieler 2 Monate nach Release haben.

Man sollte immer so fair sein und die neuen Spiele mit den alten Spielen zu Releasezeiten vergleichen. Ein neues Spiel kann nie soviel Content haben wie ein Spiel das 6 Jahre alt ist. Ich könnte viele Beispiele von Spielen aufzählen, wo der Content am Anfang fehlte. AOC fehlten zum Ende hin die Quests. Um level 80 zu erreichen musste man grinden in den Villen. Aion hatte zum Release auch sehr wenige Quests, da war dann auch grinden angesagt. WOW Classic hatte seinen Content durch die Loottables und die Zugangsquests gestreckt. Quests gab es zu WOW Classic Releasezeiten auch sehr wenige. Mit Level 60 hatte ich nur noch 2-3 Quests übrig. Viele Sachen die angeblich selbstverständlich sind hatte WOW zu Release Zeiten nicht. Es gab kein Alterac Tal, Warsong, Düsterbruch, Zul Gurub, Pechschwingenhort usw. Die Frage ist, hat mir das leveln und das Spielen nach Maxlevel bei den ganzen anderen Spielen mehr Spass gemacht als bei FF XIV? Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen nein, denn alleine für die Story Quests hat sich das leveln schon gelohnt.

P.S: Ich glaube ich bin ein bisschen vom Thema abgekommen. :-)


----------



## hockomat (8. November 2013)

@Sandur /sign


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2013)

Sandur schrieb:


> Man sollte immer so fair sein und die neuen Spiele mit den alten Spielen zu Releasezeiten vergleichen.



Naja Wow hat mich zu Release vielleicht zwei Monate bespasst. GW2 spiele ich jetzt ohne Pausen seit Release.
Also neue MMO's können schon noch fesseln, wenn sie es richtig machen. Und es kommt natürlich auch immer auf den Spieler an


----------



## amnie (9. November 2013)

es ging um den content, nicht obs einem spaß macht. offensichtlich gibts genug leute, die sich durch gw2 bespaßt fühlen, aber das gleiche gilt auch für wow, tera, rift, swtor und ja. oh ho oh ho, auch für arr (wobei ich eh nicht finde, dass man das immer so sagen kann, da ja für die hybrid-spiele nur die spielernummern der abonnenten bekannt sind, nicht der leute die als bevorzugt oder f2p spielen, wohingegen bei gw2 man nur nach box-verkäufen geht und log-in zahlen und das spiel auch garnicht darauf ausgelegt ist, dass die leute es unbedingt als 'hauptspiel' spielen. wenn man das dann trotzdem tut und spaß dabei hat.. umso besser. es ist ja schon mal nicht das typische mmo)

allerdings ist auch von gw2 bekannt, dass es nicht soooo erfolgreicht ist, wie sich die von ncsoft das vorgestellt haben. mindert das den eigenen spaß? nee, natürlich nicht. heißt es automatich, dass das spiel 'aufgegeben' wird? auf keinen fall. aber man kennt das ja bei jedem neuen spiel, dass man sich dann noch 5 jahre später anhören kann, dass es 'bald' tot ist.. nicht wahr, Tikume, so leute die das ständig behaupten findet man überall


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2013)

was ich sehr unglücklich find ist das die weltquest nur weitergeht wenn man die instanzen abgeschlossen und es nur neue nebenquest gibt wenn man einen bestimmten schritt in der weltquest hat.


auch das gruppenspielen im lvl bereich ist eingeschränkt nur instanzen wo man selbst als heiler 40 min wartet und schon englische server mit drinne hat und fates und freibriefe kann man zusammenspielen.

nebenquest sind wenn man zusammenspielt zu schnell vorbei und dann wartet man bis man in ne instanz wieder kommt oder wird in einen single player abschnitt geschickt.


----------



## Tikume (17. November 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> allerdings ist auch von gw2 bekannt, dass es nicht soooo erfolgreicht ist


Bei solchen Behauptungen wären ja Quellen immer was schönes, wobei ich mir in der Tat vorstellen kann dass Vorstellungen von irgendwelchen Managern fernab jeder Realität sind.


----------



## amnie (18. November 2013)

die von spielern ebenfalls...


----------



## hockomat (19. November 2013)

also auch fast 2 Monate nach Release sind die server immernoch sehr sehr gut besucht und die leute haben spaß die raids wie coil etc sind schon schön knackig und man hat hingegen wie viele sagen viel zu tun auch nicht nur marken farmen etc wir amchen zb viel gilden intern helfen kleinen aus etc also mir macht es immer noch eine menge spaß und ich werde dabei bleiben denn ausser wow am anfang hat mich bis jetzt kein mmo mehr so begeistert


----------



## Lari (19. November 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> also auch fast 2 Monate nach Release sind die server immernoch sehr sehr gut besucht und die leute haben spaß die raids wie coil etc sind schon schön knackig und man hat hingegen wie viele sagen viel zu tun auch nicht nur marken farmen etc wir amchen zb viel gilden intern helfen kleinen aus etc also mir macht es immer noch eine menge spaß und ich werde dabei bleiben denn ausser wow am anfang hat mich bis jetzt kein mmo mehr so begeistert



Also fast 2 Monate nach Release sind die Server deutlich weniger besucht. Die Leute haben Spaß an dem einen Raid Coil bis sie durch sind und alles Farmstatus hat. Leider hat man daneben nicht mehr viel zu tun außer Markenfarmen für Twinks, Twinks durch die im Lowlevel merklich ausgedünnten FATE Gruppen zu jagen oder neuen Spielern bei Content zu helfen, der nur mit Gruppe machbar ist, für den sich allerdings kaum noch jemand meldet und man somit nicht weiter kommt.
Das Gruppenspiel an und für sich macht Spaß aber ich werde nicht dabei bleiben, FF14 ist für enthusiastische Spieler schnell ausgelutscht wie viele andere MMOs zuvor. WildStar wird die nächste Station 

So kann mans auch sehen 

Edit: am 22. wird der Patch vorgestellt, aber wohl auch nur die erste Hälfte. Rechne also Mitte Dezember damit. Da das alles nicht getestet wird von einer breiten Masse wirds wohl auch recht buggy und Exploit behaftet. Den guck ich mir noch an, vielleicht macht der Kristallturm genug Spaß um noch nen Monat dranzuhängen. Aber da weiß ich erst mehr wenn er raus ist 

EditEdit: hier ein Chart, was aktuell das Endgame von FF14 darstellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2013)

das sind ja aussichten 

wenn ich da lese mit 3 monaten grinden und 5 monate grinden bis man ins nächste dungeon darf

hat ff14 eingentlich auch anderen content auf 50 wenn man schicht/casual raider ist ?

housing soll ja erstmal nur für gildenhäuser geben und nicht für persönlich habe ich gehört


----------



## Lari (19. November 2013)

Wenn du 50 wirst kannst du das PvE Equip über Marken zusammen sammeln, entspricht in etwa 60 x Palast des Wanderers oder Amdapor Keep. Castrum lohnt nicht, da dort keine Philo Marken bei rumkommen. Palast dauert je nach Gruppe 20 - 35 Minuten, Amdapor 40 - 60 Minuten.
Dann hast du noch die Reliktquest, welche du auf 50 sofort annehmen solltest sobald du es kannst. Waffe aus einer Kiste looten, mit 2 Materias ausrüsten lassen, damit dann Schimäre einmal töten (8Mann), 1 x Amdapor Keep, 24 Gegner töten (die nah beieinander sind, 3 x 8), Hydra einmal töten (8 Mann), Ifrit HM einmal, Garuda HM einmal, Titan HM einmal. Die Gruppensuche hält hier auf, bis auf Titan HM sollte alles innerhalb weniger Versuche besiegt sein. Für Titan HM hast du dann aber auch schon etwa 40 - 50 x eine der beiden Instanzen gefarmt, denn ohne entsprechendes Equipment nimmt dich niemand mit. Random ist ne Qual, Dungeonfinder absolut hohl (der Kampf braucht einen Tank, es kommen immer zwei rein... dazu kein Equipmentcheck) aber zum angucken reicht es. Und sobald du den Grind hinter dir hast und mit Glück (insofern du nicht vorher entnervt aufgegeben hast oder dir den Kill gekauft hast ) Titan besiegt hast, dann darfst du in den 8 Mann "Raid".

Das ist das PvE Endgame, wenn man an einem Charakter festhält, abgesehen von eventuellen Waffenfarmruns bei Garuda um beim Titan genug Schaden zu machen.


----------



## Mayestic (19. November 2013)

So rundherum fand ich das Spiel ganz in Ordnung aber es gab letztendlich für mich zwei Kriterien die mich dazu veranlasst haben FF14 in die Tonne zu treten.

Punkt 1: Ist einfach gesagt der Instanzenzwang. Man muss dazu sagen das liegt an mir selber zum größten Teil. Ich spiele wirklich gerne mit Gilde aber größtenteils alleine. Ich habe keine Lust auf Instanzen und auf die Gruppensuche aka Trottellotto.
Beim leveln des Chars war dies dann aus meiner Sicht ein Hindernis denn wenn man die Story spielen will über die man dann auch noch ganz gut EXP bekam muss man alle paar Level in eine Instanz. 
Am Anfang waren die Instanzen wie in anderen MMOs auch recht langweilig und man konnte sich nebenher noch die Fingernägel lackieren aber das zog später ordentlich an.
Ein weiteres No-Go für mich war dieser 90 Minuten Timer. Ich weiß nicht wie oft wir mit Randomgruppen an jedem Boss der Instanz gescheitert sind und uns dann nach 80 Minuten endlich bis zum Endboss gekämpft hatten nur um dann zu realisieren das ich diese Boss nun im 1st aber spätestens im 2nd try legen muss weil sonst der Instanzentimer bei null steht und man aus der Instanz gekickt wird um wieder ganz ganz von vorne anzufangen. 
Vorallem das schlimmste an dem Timer ist wenn z.B. der Tank entnerft aufgibt und die Gruppe verlässt, man wieder auf Suche nach nem neuen Tank geht läuft der Timer weiter. 
Sucht man also 20 Minuten vergebens einen Tank läuft einem die Zeit davon. 
Letztendlich ist es so gewesen das man nur mit Leuten die man kannte in Instanzen gehn konnte. Die Randomsuche war einfach ein doppelter Frustfaktor. 

Punkt 2: War für mich die Zweitskillung. Das erinnerte mich ein wenig an Runes Of Magic. Als ich dort merkte das wenn man z.B. als Schurke gequestet hatte und dann auf Ranger umswitchte dann waren da keine Quests mehr da. 

Man kann in FF14 ARR zwar theoretisch mit einem Char alles erlernen nur hat man eben nur für eine "Klasse" Quests und den rest muss man grinden, grinden, grinden. Naja halt Fates oder diese Tötungsaufträge die aber auch limitiert sind. 



Ich glaube einfach das dieses Spiel aktuell immer noch sehr weit für den Asiaten konzipiert ist. Für Asiaten die kein Abo haben sondern pro Spielstunde bezahlen müssen. Und je mehr Spielstunden sie benötigen desto mehr verdient der Publisher. 

Im Gegensatz zu FF14 ist FF14ARR aber ein wahrer Segen. Denn das war in FF14 alles noch viel schlimmer. 

Wie es Wynn schon schrieb. [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]was ich sehr unglücklich find ist das die weltquest nur weitergeht wenn man die instanzen abgeschlossen und es nur neue nebenquest gibt wenn man einen bestimmten schritt in der weltquest hat. Wenn du also nicht in Instanzen gehst hast du schnell keinerlei Quests mehr und darfst grinden. [/font]

Das Spiel ansich fand ich toll, das crafting war langwierig aber ich konnte mich damit anfreunden, die Welt fand ich wunderschön, die Fates waren okay aber mit grind und Instanzenzwang kann man mich nicht locken. Schon gar nicht wenn ich dafür auch noch zahlen muss. 
Keine Missverständnisse ich zahle gerne, ich bevorzuge ganz klar Abospiele gegenüber F2P Spielen aber in dem Fall war das Spielkonzept einfach nichts für mich.


----------



## hockomat (19. November 2013)

Wer alleine spielen will sollte sich lieber ein singleplayer Game zu legen und kein Mmo da muss man dann auch nicht das zusammenspiel oder den instanz zwang anprangern das ist nunmal so in mmo´s


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> Wer alleine spielen will sollte sich lieber ein singleplayer Game zu legen und kein Mmo da muss man dann auch nicht das zusammenspiel oder den instanz zwang anprangern das ist nunmal so in mmo´s






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Geh wieder Bild lesen und Frauentausch auf RTL2 schauen deine MMO Stammtischparolen braucht hier keine Sau

Niemand hat geschrieben das man allein spielen will nicht jeder hat wie du vieleicht die Zeit 6 tage die woche 6 stunden täglich zu raiden.

Es ist sogar jetzt teilweise unmöglich gruppen zu finden für story instanzen und oft sind triggerpunkte für weltqueste defekt die erst nach der nächsten notfallwartung wieder gehen.

oder wenn man frisch 50 ist find erstmal eine gilde die dich überall mitnimmt bis du equip hast.

viele spieler sind halt ff14 durchgerusht damit sie jetzt im endcontent sind während andere halt das spiel in ruhe spielen


----------



## Zerasata (19. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/sign

Schon bei UO gabs genug Sachen die man alleine machen konnte. 

Ich finde ARR ganz nett - hab schon Schlechteres und Besseres gespielt.
Ich mache erstmal ne Pause und warte auf die PS4 Version - die Pad Steuerung ist (zumindest auf der PS3) richtig gut gelöst.


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2013)

dazu scheint seit der notfallwartung von ende november immer stärker lags und standbilder im spiel zu geben 

derzeit ist 1 bis 2 mal die woche notfallwartung hoffe die fixxen das noch weil es betrifft bis jetzt nur eu und nicht usa/japan

boss macht front ae und der front ae ist 3 mal so breit aber grafik ist nur 1 mal so breit


----------



## hockomat (19. November 2013)

Ohhhh wer wird hier denn gleich wieder beleidigend omg lies den post über mir und du weist wer hier allein spielen will von daher solltest du mal lieber den Mund halten denn auf deinen sehr tolle Ausdrucksweise kann man hier gut verzichten


----------



## Egooz (20. November 2013)

Hockomat hat schon recht. Dank Spielern, die in MMOGs angeblich keine Zeit mehr für die Gilden- und Gruppensuche haben und überwiegend solo ein MMOG spielen wollen, haben sich LFG-Tools (worüber dann aber auch gemeckert wird) und Solo-Content erst richtig durchsetzen können. Das wäre alles nicht schlimm wenn es nach wie vor ausgeglichen wäre, ist es aber ja nunmal nicht mehr. In einem MMOG allerdings Gruppeninhalte anzukreiden ist schon hart. ^^

btt:
Ich habe nach einer Zwangspause (Umzug, INet Anbieterwechsel) auch wieder eingelogt. Ich bin noch weit entfernt von Level 50 und habe es auch nicht eilig. Ich möchte vor allem das erste blaue "Set" haben was mir optisch gut gefällt und mich anschließend den Berufen widmen und Alts nebenbei spielen. Markengrind werde ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Sowas ist mir egal in welchem Ausmaß zu stumpf.


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2013)

was hockomat und du nicht verstehst es geht nicht um ankreiden der gruppeninhalte sondern das sie zwingend nötig sind um in der story weiterzukommen.

was durch lags und bugs seitens final fantasy nicht leicht ist oder diesen sinnlosen zeitlimit wo die instanz von allein schliesst

in allen anderen mmos gibt es sowas nicht 

und ja ihr verteufelt wieder die leute die aufgrund von schichtarbeit, freundin, hobby, studium, kind nicht soviel zocken können wie der single, manche studenten, schüler 

es gibt kaum noch ein offizilles mmo forum wo "casual" ein schimpfwort inzwischen ist
auch ihr kommt noch in ein alter wo ihr mmos nicht mehr 4-5 tage die woche 4 bis 6 stunden täglich zockt 
(daten von gilden die leute für final fantasy 14 suchen)

der gelegenheitspieler ist ein sehr wichtiger abokunde - wenn wow sich im laufe der zeit nicht geändert hätte wärs schon längst f2p oder eingestellt
Content für alle - nur für spitze des eisbergs der content dafür sind die entwicklungskosten zu teuer.

ihr habt ja nur angst das in final fantasy eure bling bling epics nichts mehr wert sind  

die zeit das man leute in einem aufgrund ihres fortschrittes und ausrüstung bewundert ist vorbei


----------



## Lari (20. November 2013)

Um Wynns Kritik mal zu veranschaulichen:
ihr seid normaler Arbeitnehmer, sagen wir mal so zwischen 17 - 17.30 Uhr seid ihr zuhause. Normalerweise wird dann was gegessen, geduscht, mit seinem Lebensgefährten gequatscht. Aber man hat ja doch Zeit für ein Hobby. Man loggt sich ein, spielt wie immer seinen DD und steht in der Story vor einer der Scheiss-Instanzen: zum einen dauerts ewig reinzukommen, muss man Glück haben um schnell reinzukommen. Aber gehen wir mal vom Normalfall aus und man wartet 20 Minuten. Kriegt man die Storyinstanz dann nicht durch, wegen dem Limit oder dem Unvermögen der Mitspieler generell, dann steht man weiterhin vor diesem Contentblocker. 2 Stunden für die Katz.
Man kann nicht dran vorbeiquesten, man muss da durch. Und das ist sein Problem. Und das darf man ruhig ankreiden. Im Endgame ist das ok, insofern es Alternativen gibt, aber während des Leveln zumindest fragwürdig.


----------



## hockomat (20. November 2013)

Nein auf Schicht  Arbeiter etc war mein Post nicht bezogen sondern auf die aussage des vor Posters der sagte er spiele lieber allein als mit anderen!!! Das für wenig Spieler nicht ideal ist und es da besseres gibt wie WOW zb mittlerweile ja ziemlich auf den Cassual Gamer ausgelegt will ich nicht bestreiten aber auch dort waren früher Gruppen Inhalte zwingend heute nicht mehr weil man halt einen anderen Weg gegangen ist. wie gesagt mein man solle lieber ein Singeplayer zocken war nur auf meinen vorposter bezogen der ien Mmo lieber allein spielen möchte


----------



## karstenschilder (20. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> was hockomat und du nicht verstehst es geht nicht um ankreiden der gruppeninhalte sondern das sie zwingend nötig sind um in der story weiterzukommen.



Nur was bringt das im Ergebnis, wenn es nicht so wäre? Die ganzen Instanzen von 1-49 sind im Grunde auch sowas wie Tutorials, die nach und nach mehr Zusammenarbeit der Gruppe abfordern (Gruppenspiel allgemein), dir die verschiedenen Mechaniken des Spiels zeigen und dir den Sinn deiner Skills beibringt. Gelegentlich ist z.B. das Einstiegslevel einer neuen Instanz genau 1 Lvl unterhalb des nächsten Skills. Da hast du direkt den vorher nachher Vergleich und spürst, was der Skill dir bringt. Wenn jetzt die Spieler von 1-50 ohne Instanzen durchleveln (wie die ganzen FATE Grinder), fehlt das alles und diese Spieler taugen auch nicht für das Endgame. Den Unterschied zwischen FATE Grindern und Instanzläufern merkt man in diesem Spiel recht deutlich. Weiterhin ist eine erklärte Zielgruppe für ARR: MMO Neulinge. Das Ziel von FF14 ist es nicht, mit Gewalt den Platzhirschen die Kunden abspenstig zu machen, sondern Spieler neugierig zu machen, die noch nie zuvor ein MMO gespielt haben. Auch das hatte maßgeblichen Einfluss auf die Linie, wie man von Lvl 1 auf Lvl 50 spielt.


----------



## Egooz (21. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> was hockomat und du nicht verstehst es geht nicht um ankreiden der gruppeninhalte sondern das sie zwingend nötig sind um in der story weiterzukommen.


Ist mir schon klar, aber man kann das auch arg dramatisieren. Du tust ja so, als ob man einen Levelstop hinnehmen muss, wenn man die Instanz nicht gerade am jeweiligen Tag spielen kann. Es gibt noch einen Tag und noch einen und noch einen...



Wynn schrieb:


> was durch lags und bugs seitens final fantasy nicht leicht ist oder diesen sinnlosen zeitlimit wo die instanz von allein schliesst


Lags und Bugs mal außen vor, gibts in jedem Spiel mal und ist ärgerlich. Das Zeitlimit finde ich ganz gut. Ich mochte Timeruns z.B. damals in WoW Classic schon sehr gern. Da spielt u.U. ne Menge Frust mit, aber damit kann ich um...ist immerhin nur ein Spiel.




Wynn schrieb:


> in allen anderen mmos gibt es sowas nicht


Geeeeeenau....lol. Deswegen darf SE unter keinen Umständen etwas anderes als WoW, EQ und co machen. Böses SE....ganz böse!




Wynn schrieb:


> und ja ihr verteufelt wieder die leute die aufgrund von schichtarbeit, freundin, hobby, studium, kind nicht soviel zocken können wie der single, manche studenten, schüler


Pff...wo verteufel ich denn irgendwen? Ich war z.B. selbst jahrelang Schichtarbeiter im Heim und selbst das ließ sich, mit aus heutiger Sicht sehr zeitintensiven MMOGs und Gildenverpflichtungen, vereinbaren. Und selbst wenn ich mal aufgrund der Arbeit bestimmte Inhalte weniger spielen konnte...so ist das Leben. Man kann manchmal nicht alles haben.

Übrigens:
*Geringe Online-Zeit effektiv genutzt bringt i.d.R. mehr, als viel Zeit ohne wirklichen Plan zu investieren. *Das hat sich bisher in nahezu jedem Spiel bewiesen. Eine gute Gruppe von Spielern braucht nicht jeden Tag x Stunden online sein, um etwas zu wuppen und Charaktere in Themepark Spielen auszustatten. Wenig Zeit zu haben, ist nicht *das* Gegenargument für alles, was einem nicht passt.




Wynn schrieb:


> es gibt kaum noch ein offizilles mmo forum wo "casual" ein schimpfwort inzwischen ist


Ist es auch nicht, es gibt nur Spieler -wie du scheinbar- die dermaßen empfindlich sind, dass sie alles persönlich nehmen und anderen wenig gönnen können.




Wynn schrieb:


> auch ihr kommt noch in ein alter wo ihr mmos nicht mehr 4-5 tage die woche 4 bis 6 stunden täglich zockt
> (daten von gilden die leute für final fantasy 14 suchen)


Komm mal von deinem hohen Ross runter. Von besagtem Alter bist du bei deinen Aussagen offensichtlich noch weeeeeeit entfernt, als das du das anderen an den Kopf schmeißen dürftest. Aber hey...das anonyme Internet nicht wahr? 




Wynn schrieb:


> der gelegenheitspieler ist ein sehr wichtiger abokunde - wenn wow sich im laufe der zeit nicht geändert hätte wärs schon längst f2p oder eingestellt
> Content für alle - nur für spitze des eisbergs der content dafür sind die entwicklungskosten zu teuer.


Nicht unbedingt. MMOGs rentieren sich i.d.R. bei weitaus weniger Kunden, als es der einmalige WoW-Maßstab uns glauben lassen möchte. 




Wynn schrieb:


> ihr habt ja nur angst das in final fantasy eure bling bling epics nichts mehr wert sind
> die zeit das man leute in einem aufgrund ihres fortschrittes und ausrüstung bewundert ist vorbei


Ich besitze diese Items nicht und werde sie, wie oben geschrieben, in ARR bei der aktuellen Beschaffungsmethode nie besitzen.
Und diese Zeit war für mich nie wirklich vorhanden. Weder zu Classic WoW, noch früher oder später. Ich gönne aber Leuten ihre Items inkl. "Yes, geschafft-Gefühl", im Gegensatz zu vielen selbsternannten "Gelegenheitsspielern".


----------



## amnie (21. November 2013)

also ich bin ja eigentlich schon der fan von gruppenspiel, aber ich muss auch gestehen, dass ich mich über die erzwungene gruppensuche in ARR gewundert habe.
genauso wie ich mich wundere, dass man über den duty-finder in den dungeon MUSS, denn das ging ja zb in der beta auch ohne (man bekam halt ne meldung, dass man nich rein kann am eingang des dungeons wenn man keine volle gruppe war) ... so kann man zb nicht - wie ich es aus anderen spielen gewohnt bin - einfach jemand anderen einladen, wenn man jemanden verliehrt (aufgrund von D/C oder kinder-aggro oder feuer in der küche oder oder oder)

also es gibt definitiv im spiel schon so einige entscheidungen die ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann, vor allem was den dungeonzwang angeht.

ALLERDINGS wundere ich mich auch, dass das hier in ARR so ein großes thema ist, da es in LOTRO früher genauso war, dass man bestimmte kapitel in buch I nur machen konnte wenn man eine gruppe hatte und erst irgendwann mal das ganze in entweder gruppe oder solo+ buff geändert wurde (keine ahnung ob das mitlerweile auch für die anderen bücher gemacht wurde ich hab irgendwann neu angefangen un bin jetzt erst so lvl 30 und spiel auch nur alle paar monate mal )

allerdings finde ich es auch lustig, wenn man sich das lodestone forum anguckt
gemecker über gruppenzwang
gemecker über fehlendes gruppenspiel

na wat denn nu?

(ok ok ich weiß eh warum das bemängelt wird. man macht einmal die zwangsdungeons und dannach wird eben 'rumgefatet' wie blöde)


edit:
das alle dungeons nen 90 min timer haben inner levelphase find ich allerdings auch sagenhaft bescheuert. einige kann man in der zeit selbst mit 'dämlichen' gruppen zwei mal schaffen, und dann hat man sowas wie sunken temple oder stone vigil, wo 1-2 wipes schon bedeuten, dass man es vergessen kann...
aber ich hoffe einfach mal, dass das dinge sind, die auf der 'to-do' liste stehen, das zb timer angehalten werden wenn man nen mitglied verliehrt oder ne cutscene guckt usw


----------



## Lari (22. November 2013)

Wenn der Übersetzer sich nicht vertan hat, dann gibts nen riesen Shitstorm... 
CrystalTower ist ja ein 24er Raid, 3 x 8 Leute. Der Knaller: man muss sich wie bei den Primaes für den Raid über den Dutyfinder anmelden. Man kann allerdings keine 24er Gruppen bilden. Heisst im Umkehrschluss: man kann den neuen Raidcontent NICHT gildenintern raiden, es sei denn man hat Glück mit dem Dutyfinder und drei gleichzeitig angemeldete Gruppen finden durch Zufall zusammen.
Wenn ich mir überlege, wie die Dutyfindergruppen am Titan scheitern freu ich mich echt mit denen zusammengewürfelt zu werden...


----------



## Egooz (22. November 2013)

Ich geh mal nicht von einem Übersetzungsfehler aus. In WoW konnte man sowas (für BGs) ja umgehen, evtl. findet die Community hier auch ein Hintertürchen.


----------



## Tikume (22. November 2013)

Ich denke nicht, dass man es einem MMO vorwerfen kann wenn es Sachen hat die nur in Gruppe gehen. 
Es mag sein, dass man persönlich das nicht mag und dann muss man sich eben was anderes suchen.


----------



## karstenschilder (22. November 2013)

Ist mit Sicherheit ein Fehler. Im offiziellen Forum sind gestern 4 Stellungnahmen von Yoshida gepostet worden. In einer der 4 geht es um Updates, Patches und Branches. Dort wird beiläufig erwähnt, dass sie daran gearbeitet haben, wie man größere Gruppen bilden kann.


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2013)

bin gerade mit dem artikel über ff14 aus dem aktuellen buffed heft fertig und die schreiben auch das square enix da nachbessern muss und entweder die 90 minuten entfernen werden sollen und das viele leute einen schon einen aus der gruppe kicken wenn man es wagt die cinematics sich anzuschauen und das es einen leichteren modus geben sollte.

den sehen wirs so die japaner haben eh ein anderes zahlungsmodell und bei den amys ist wie bei uns das wenn nichts zu tuen haben auf 50 mehr werden sie gehen

und ff14 braucht die abo kunden zwingend und der gelegenheitsspieler ist inzwischen ein wichtiger kunde in einem mmo


----------



## amnie (22. November 2013)

naja da is wieder das problem mit den buffed artikeln, ne 

bisher kann man leute garnicht aus der gruppe kicken, und es soll - und das wurde auch erst heute im live-letter geschrieben - zwar mit 2.1 nen 'kick' geben, aber nur für afk-leute, und da bekommt man dann immernoch nen prompt 


was CT angeht, das ist kein übersetzungsfehler, aber es hört sich schon so an, als planen sie irgendwann in zukunft mal die leute auch direkt komplett als pre-made reinzulassen. ich denke die bekommen es einfach nich hin die gruppe von anfang an größer als 8 zu machen. hehe

is etwas unglücklich, aber da es sich eh so anhört, als müsse man die gruppen eh im turm aufsplitten und jede gruppe ihr eigenes loot hat interessiert es mich jetzt nich soooo sehr, ich bin allerdings auch kein PUG-o-phobiker


----------



## karstenschilder (23. November 2013)

Also. Was schon länger bekannt ist, es werden tatsächlich 3 unabhängige 8 er Gruppen sein. Wenn ich daran denke, was ich als Heiler für eine Aggro aufbaue, wenn ich bei Titan HM nur 1x Resedra spamme, da würde bei 24 Spielern kein Tank mitkommen. Das wird vermutlich einer der Gründe sein, warum es so kommt, wie es kommt. Auch ist es schon seit der Beta bekannt, dass diese Instanz im Dutyfinder verfügbar sein wird. Allerdings denke ich schon, dass man mit 3 premade Gruppen zusammen gehen können wird. Zumindest darauf deutet meiner Meinung nach dieser Hinweis aus dem "Beitrag des Produzenten" vom Donnerstag hin.

Warten wir es einfach mal ab.


----------



## Mayestic (23. November 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> Wer alleine spielen will sollte sich lieber ein singleplayer Game zu legen und kein Mmo da muss man dann auch nicht das zusammenspiel oder den instanz zwang anprangern das ist nunmal so in mmo´s




Seh ich natürlich ganz anders. Wer hätte es gedacht ?
Ich mag einfach kein Spiel bei dem man alle paar Level zwingend eine Gruppe benötigt um weiter zu kommen.

Es ist deiner Meinung nach normal in MMOs das es einen Instanzenzwang gibt ? 
Sorry aber in Rift gibt es keinen, in WoW auch nicht, in SWTOR nicht, in Aion nicht, in TSW nicht, in HDRO nicht, in Warhammer Online (R.I.P) nicht, in DAOC (~R.I.P~) nicht, in GW2 nicht.
Es wäre toll zu erfahren welche MMOs du genau meinst. So auf Anhieb fällt mir keins ein in dem man das Maximallevel nicht alleine erreichen kann ohne ins grinden zu verfallen oder gezwungen wird in Instanzen zu gehn, denn so sind MMOs heute nicht mehr. 

Gegen Zusammenspiel hat ja keiner was gesagt auch nicht dazu das in eigentlich allen MMOs auf Maxlevel ohne andere Spieler nix mehr machbar ist. 

Ich habe gestern mal mein FF14ARR wieder aktiviert und ich finde selbst als Heiler aktuell keine Gruppe für meine Instanz denn scheinbar will niemand tanken.
Ich könnte zwar rein theoretisch tanken da ich ja Druide/Gladiator/Hermetiker bin bzw da ich mich nicht zwischen Weissmagier und Paladin entscheiden konnte. 
Als Tank oder Heiler ist man in Gruppen halt wertvoller als als typischer DD. Trotzdem traue ich mir das tanken (mal wieder) nicht zu. Ist aber in jedem MMO so.   
Ich versuchs mal das ganze Wochenende aber im Chat ist relativ wenig los und es werden aktuell (Freitag, Samstag) kaum Gruppen gesucht.

Man braucht also jetzt schon ne Gilde und dann auch noch hilfsbereite Mitspieler um das Maximallevel zu erreichen ? 
Wie wird das denn in ein paar Monaten wenn die meisten Spieler durch sind ? Dann bekommt ihr ein Nachwuchsproblem, es wird wieder viel gemotzt und die neuen potentiellen Spieler denen FF14 hätte gut gefallen können scheitern daran das sie ohne grinden nicht mehr vorwärts kommen sollte sich niemand erbarmen.  

Alles andere bleibt Geschmackssache. Ich für meinen Teil geb dem Spiel nicht sonderlich lange. 
Ganz klar es wird Liebhaber finden und die werden es jahrelang spielen.
Ich glaube auch nicht so recht daran das das Spiel eingestellt wird aber der europäische Spieler wird dort nicht in großer Anzahl heimisch werden. 




hockomat schrieb:


> Nein auf Schicht  Arbeiter etc war mein Post nicht bezogen sondern auf die aussage des vor Posters der sagte er spiele lieber allein als mit anderen!!! Das für wenig Spieler nicht ideal ist und es da besseres gibt wie WOW zb mittlerweile ja ziemlich auf den Cassual Gamer ausgelegt will ich nicht bestreiten aber auch dort waren früher Gruppen Inhalte zwingend heute nicht mehr weil man halt einen anderen Weg gegangen ist. wie gesagt mein man solle lieber ein Singeplayer zocken war nur auf meinen vorposter bezogen der ien Mmo lieber allein spielen möchte



Kannst du mal genauer werden und das Kind beim Namen nennen ? Mir fällt grade z.B. in WoW keine Zeit ein bei der man mal iwann gezwungen wurde während der Levelphase alles mit Gruppen zu machen. Klar gab es Quests mit Elitegegnern aber die konnte man auslassen und wurde niemals dazu genötigt diese Quest eben doch machen zu müssen, in Gruppe machen zu müssen, weils solo nicht geht und du ansonsten nicht weiter kommst. 


Warum ich also ein Singleplayer zocken soll nur weil ich zum leveln meines Chars keinen Gruppenzwang möchte und auch klar sage das Randomgruppen uneffektiv sind und man nur mit Leuten aus der Gilde oder Freunden losziehn kann wird mir nicht ganz klar. Du scheinst auch nur das lesen zu wollen was du gerne lesen möchtest. 



Mayestic schrieb:


> Ich spiele wirklich gerne mit Gilde aber größtenteils alleine. Ich habe keine Lust auf Instanzen und auf die Gruppensuche aka Trottellotto.




Was also ist an diesem Satz nicht zu verstehn und sagt aus das ich niemals nicht unter keinen Umständen auch jemals dieses MMO mit anderen Spielern spielen möchte ? 

Dieser Satz sagt aus das man eine Gilde oder zumindest bekannte Spieler braucht da Randomgruppen meistens ein Frustfaktor sind. Soweit ja nix neues in MMOs.
Und nur weil ich keine Lust habe auf Instanzen soll ich also keine MMOs mehr spielen ? 

Sorry aber FF14 bietet mehr als nur Instanzenschrott wie es jedes andere MMO auch kann. 
Alleine schon der knackige Schwierigkeitsgrad ist wieder ein Punkt wo man als Randomgruppe oft versagt. 

Um meinen Satz noch genauer zu erklären wobei das keinen etwas angeht. Ich kann gesundheitlich im Normalfall nicht mehr raiden.
Daher muss ich mir andere Beschäftigungen suchen denn mir fehlt es einfach nach 2 Stunden massiv an Konzentration.
Auch kann ich selten feste Termine einhalten und ohne feste Termine funktionieren Stammgruppen ja meistens nicht.
Wenn ich dann mal spielen kann ist es meistens zu Uhrzeiten zu denen andere schlafen oder arbeiten. 
Das ist nun mal das Los des aktuell zeitlich begrenztem und arbeitsunfähigen Frührenters.
In meiner Gilde kann ich quasi nur mit den Arbeitslosen und den Studenten spielen und davon haben wir nicht viele. 

Für mich wird dieses Spiel erst wieder richtig interessant wenn es 1. mehr Quests gibt und 2. die Storyquest vom leveln abgenabelt wird und kein MUSS mehr ist. 
Man kann sie optional machen, viele wollen ja auch die Geschichte der Spielwelt genauer kennen lernen usw usw. 
Da ich aber glaube das das so schnell nicht passieren wird spiel ich halt irgendein anderes MMO ohne jeglichen Gruppenzwang denn davon gibts ja zu genüge.  



Wynn schrieb:


> bin gerade mit dem artikel über ff14 aus dem aktuellen buffed heft fertig und die schreiben auch das square enix da nachbessern muss und entweder die 90 minuten entfernen werden sollen und das viele leute einen schon einen aus der gruppe kicken wenn man es wagt die cinematics sich anzuschauen und das es einen leichteren modus geben sollte.
> 
> den sehen wirs so die japaner haben eh ein anderes zahlungsmodell und bei den amys ist wie bei uns das wenn nichts zu tuen haben auf 50 mehr werden sie gehen
> 
> und ff14 braucht die abo kunden zwingend und der gelegenheitsspieler ist inzwischen ein wichtiger kunde in einem mmo



Na das ist mMn schon mal ein richtiger Schritt das der Timer evtl ganz wegfällt.
Was die Cinematics angeht die hab ich mir immer angeschaut wenn sie neu für mich waren. Ich wurde niemals gekickt. Vielleicht kickt man Heiler nicht so gerne wie DDs 
Auf 50 nix zu tun haben ? Hmm. Da man ja theoretisch mit einem Char alles erlernen könnte fällt es mir schwer das so zu glauben. 
Ich nehme an du meinst 50er die ihre beiden Jobs auf 50 haben, vielleicht noch einen Beruf gelernt haben oder auch nicht, sich weigern zu twinken obwohl sie nahezu 24/7 online sind und durch Dropglück ihre Ausrüstung schon voll haben. 
Klar ist denen langweilig. Aber wenn man nicht alles vom Spiel erleben möchte weils einen nicht interessiert oder es warum auch immer nicht machbar ist dann ist der vorhandene Content halt wirklich überall schnell aufgeraucht.
Das Casuals wichtig sind kann man wohl unterschreiben. Ich meine sehn wirs mal so, sie bezahlen so viel wie jeder andere auch verursachen aber weniger Unkosten weil sie weniger spielen aber ob FF14ARR wirklich zwingend diese Spieler braucht um zu überleben weiß ich nicht. Hört sich unlogisch an weil iwer muss ja die Rechnungen bezahlen aber vielleicht können sie es sich leisten ein paar Spiele zu haben die weniger profitabel sind.


----------



## hockomat (23. November 2013)

Du kannst auch in FF die 50 ohne Gruppe machen geh Faten kommste auch auf 50  ja ich weis stink langweilig aber möglich.

Mal ehrlich ich finde es gut das FF wieder das zusammenspiel von Leuten fördert und den eigentlichen sinn hinter einen Mmo nämlich dem Gruppen spiel.

Für deinen Gesundheitlichen zustand kann das Spiel ja nichts (nicht falsch verstehen bitte) aber es ist nun mal ein Asia Game aus Japan und da mögen die es halt so zumal es seit der Überarbeitung schon heftigst an den EU Markt angepasst ist. 

Aus deiner Sicht macht das Spiel vieles falsch aber der größte teil der Gemeinschaft sieht das anders bis jetzt habe ich nicht viele getroffen die das gestört hat klar isses manchmal nervig im LvL Fluss gestört zu werden durch nen Dungeon aber eigentlich kennt mittlerweile fast jeder die Dungeons und wenn man mit 50 Gildis zb geht is man da auch sehr fix durch gerusht .

Ich glaube das Spiel ist für dich Persönlich einfach nichts und du wirst wo anders glücklicher.


----------



## Egooz (23. November 2013)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Man braucht also jetzt schon ne Gilde [...]



Oh man...es scheint ja beinahe eine gefühlte Bestrafung zu sein, sich einer Gilde in einem MMOG anzuschließen. Ohne starke passive Belohnungen und extra Items besteht wohl kaum noch Anreiz dazu. 

Den Rest hab ich nur überflogen, weils das übliche "wäh, ich will aber eigentlich WoW mit FF Texturen haben" ist.


----------



## hockomat (23. November 2013)

Egooz schrieb:


> "wäh, ich will aber eigentlich WoW mit FF Texturen haben" ist.



Hahaha  aber sowas von


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2013)

Egooz schrieb:


> Den Rest hab ich nur überflogen, weils das übliche "wäh, ich will aber eigentlich WoW mit FF Texturen haben" ist.





hockomat schrieb:


> Hahaha  aber sowas von




wenn man nicht mehr weiterkommt einfach flamen ^^ da muss ich an pippi langstrumpf denken "ich mach mir die welt wie sie mir gefällt"

heute verlorene tempel lvl instanz erster boss 

1ter try dds tot weil fläche spawnt wo man sich reinigt zu schnell despawnt
2ter try diesmal der tank
3ter try tank tot weil dds nicht schnell genug adds töten konnten weil sie ihren todesbuff reinigen mussten

tank leavt, dds leaven weil hat ja kein sinn mehr wegen timer  dabei warens noch 70 minuten

und wie gesagt find erstmal gilden wo die mitglieder mit dir auch in den lvl instanzen oder primaes mit dir gehen und die dich erstmal aufnehmen

die suchen doch jetzt schon nur noch lvl 50 leute mit blauen instanzen equip und und 4 tage die woche zeit und familien gilden sind zwar schön aber da musste wieder random gehen weil die leute wie du halt unterschiedliche termine haben 

mal schauen im januar/februar laufen die ersten vierteljahr abos aus mal schauen wie es bis dahin mit ff14 steht


----------



## hockomat (23. November 2013)

Auf welchem server spielst du denn ich bin ein Lvl 50 Tank krieger und helf dir auch gern mal bei instanzen solltest du auf Shiva spielen adde mich oder schreib mich einfach mal an von meiner gilde laufen auch viele mit twinks in low lvl inis rum also wie gesagt meld dich sonst mal bei mir dann siehste vielleicht auch das es anders geht und du bekommst wieder ein wenig mehr spaß 

Server Shiva 
Char: Naima Atreya


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2013)

blöder opera forum ging nicht ^^ 

danke fürs angebot bin aber wohl jetzt erst mal die nächsten 3 wochen nur am berufe skillen oder twinken weil die freundin mit der ich zusammenspiele in urlaub fährt


----------



## amnie (24. November 2013)

nja dann is bis dahin ja hoffentlich der 2.1 draußen. ich glaub zwar nich das zb das latenzproblem damit wirklich gelöst wird, aber zumindest kann man dann mal dungeon-lotto spielen usw, das sind auf jeden fall sachen die sich ja ganz gut anhören - wobei die ARR 'community' sicher wieder wege findet wie sie da leuten aufn senkel gehen können


----------



## Egooz (26. November 2013)

Mich ärgert es nach wie vor, dass die Kostüm-Slots erst mit 2.2 kommen. Aber ich bin schon fleißig am sammeln.


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2013)

ich habe gestern ums verrecken versucht staatserlasse lvl 30 zu bekommen.

das spiel sagt ich muss erstmal den dritten rang erreichen damit ich die quest im observatorium erhalte was für mich
Legionär 1. Klasse wär bei der legion der unsterblichen wenn ich von rang 1 beginne. zu dem zeitpunkte war ich sogar schon rang 4
Phönixlegionär. was das spiel aber meinte und was ich nur durch einen alten forum eintrag vom urspiel von 2010 fand war das ich 
Legionsgefreiter 3. Klasse sein muss was fürs fürs spiel rang 3 aber für mich der 5te rang im spiel


----------



## hockomat (27. November 2013)

Du brauchst das Bestiarium Rang1 abgeschlossen und den Rang der Gesellschaft der dich 5000Taler kostet dann wird in zb Al Amigho der Staatserlass Typ freigeschaltet


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2013)

jo das mit bestarium1 hat mir der npc auch gesagt habe ja inzwischen den rang aber der npc im observatorium hat in rätsel gesprochen ^^


----------



## Lari (17. Dezember 2013)

PvP ist fürn Arsch, wie erwartet. Melees quasi unspielbar, da die Caster wegsprinten, weil sie ihre TP ja nicht brauchen und man selbst drauf angewiesen ist. Dazu eben versuchen Melee Range zu halten, was bei Mobs ja schon shcwierig ist...
Dann die ganze Sleeperei... aber ich hab ja nichts anderes erwartet 

Nächste Brüller: Zugangsquest für Crystal Tower an 4 FATEs binden? Hat Square Enix sie noch alle? Stundenlang auf ein beknacktes FATE warten, dann unbedingt Gold erreichen müssen und das beim Wahnsinnszerg der unterwegs ist. Absolut dämlicher Contentblocker.
Schatzsuche uninteressant: eine 8 Mann Karte rausgezogen, gibt Randomloot und 1700 Gil. Unbrauchbar.
Dailys geben viel Gil, aber sind zum Teil auch FATE gebunden (Hallo Square? Was sollte mich verdammt nochmal dazu bewegen ewig in einer Zone zu warten für ein dämliches FATE?).
Die neuen Instanzen hab ich noch nicht gesehen, aber bei gleichem Niveau wie Wanderer und Amdapor reiner Speedfarm Content.

CrystalTower geb ich mir wohl erst am Wochenende, wenn sie die FATEs gefixt haben. Die neuen Primaes mal gucken, reizen jetzt nicht wirklich.

Summa sumarum war dies wohl mein letzter Monat FinalFantasy 14


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2013)

Der Patch scheint sehr asia lastig zu sein ^^

hoffe die ändern das noch auf eu/na masstäbe ^^


----------



## hockomat (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde den Patch sehr gut der Fate is verbuggt für Crystall Tower aber das wird ja gefixt wie heist es so schön Never Play on Patch Day  ansonsten gut aber die Daylies gebn nicht grade viel Gil und auch sonst sehe ich keine großen Gil einnahmen die die Housing Preise rechtfertigen


----------



## Wynn (18. Dezember 2013)

> [font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Geneva, sans-serif,"]Der Berechnung des Mindestpreises ist von dem Ziel geleitet, dass [/font]*80 % der derzeit bestehenden Freien Gesellschaften sich nach drei Monaten eine kleine Unterkunft (im Spiel &#8222;Hütte" genannt) leisten können*[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Geneva, sans-serif,"] sollen.[/font]




http://forum.square-...l=1#post1685353


----------



## natario (18. Dezember 2013)

Habe kurz nach Release aus zeitlichen Gründen aufgehört. Überlege aktuell wieder einzusteigen. Lohnt es sich?


----------



## Mayestic (18. Dezember 2013)

natario schrieb:


> Habe kurz nach Release aus zeitlichen Gründen aufgehört. Überlege aktuell wieder einzusteigen. Lohnt es sich?



Was für eine Frage. Natürlich lohnt es sich. Bestes Spiel überhaupt


----------



## Lari (18. Dezember 2013)

natario schrieb:


> Habe kurz nach Release aus zeitlichen Gründen aufgehört. Überlege aktuell wieder einzusteigen. Lohnt es sich?



Wenn man noch nicht im Endgame rumkraxelt lohnt es sich bei dem Preis. Dann gibt es tatsächlich noch viel zu tun und dank des Patches gehen sogar die Story Instanzen nochmal zügig auf


----------



## zoizz (18. Dezember 2013)

Ist ja bald Urlaub, mal schauen, ob ich mir das neue FF hole. Seit 10-2 ist irgendwie das Flair verloren gegangen ...


----------



## karstenschilder (24. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man mal von den Housingpreisen absieht, gefällt mir der neue Inhalt, den ich bisher so gesehen habe, ausgesprochen gut. 

Mein persönliche Primärziel war der Kristallturm. Ich hatte mir zwar von den "sich verändernden Räumen" ein wenig mehr erwartet, dennoch finde ich diese Instanz wirklich gut gelungen und auch interessanz in die Storyline verpackt. 

Die Nebenquest um den Kriminologen Hildibrand ist sehr witzig.

Haukke HM hat mich auch etwas überrascht. Wurde komplett umgestaltet, statt einfach nur schwerer gemacht. Das mit den wilden Stämmen habe ich schon mal angefangen. Ultima HM und Garuda Extrem haben wir mal ein Auge reingeworfen.

Das noch nicht geschaffte und noch nicht erwähnte hebe ich mir für die Zeit nach meinem Urlaub auf.


----------



## Lari (24. Dezember 2013)

Das was sie jetzt gebracht haben hätte zu Release drin sein müssen. Dailys, vernünftige XP für Dungeons, ein Dungeonroulette (gerade bei Instanzpflicht für die Storyquest), der Kristallturm als Einstiegsrandomraid...

Kristallturm sind wir Random durch in 90 Minuten mit insgesamt 4 Wipes, uiui. 90 Minuten auch nur, weil zwei Tanks gekickvotet werden mussten und sie die Wipes auslösten. Content also abgehakt.
Die neuen Hardmodes Haukke/Kupferglockenmine und Pharos Sirius sind völlig uninteressant. Einmal durch um sie gesehen zu haben, zurück zum Wanderer farmen wenn man denn noch die Steinchen braucht.
Dailys bringen kaum bis garnichts, Housing istn schlechter Scherz von den Preisen her.

Das einzige was jetzt noch bleiben würde: Extreme Primaes und Coil, dafür müsste ich mir aber eine andere Gilde suchen. Coil ist bei den Raidgilden auf Farmstatus, würde ich also auch ruckzuck clear haben wenn ich ne neue suchen würde. Und für die Primaes extra nochmal neue Gilde suchen um dann doch monatelang rein garnichts mehr zu tun zu haben? Hm ne. Abo gekündigt, war ne nette Zeit. Auf Wildstar warten, mal gucken was die so hinbekommen.


----------



## karstenschilder (24. Dezember 2013)

Warum spielst du dann überhaupt?

Wenn dich die gebotenen Inhalte nicht interessieren, du sie nach einmal gesehen abhakst, dann scheint diese Art von Spiel nicht das richtige für dich zu sein.


----------



## Lari (24. Dezember 2013)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Warum spielst du dann überhaupt?
> 
> Wenn dich die gebotenen Inhalte nicht interessieren, du sie nach einmal gesehen abhakst, dann scheint diese Art von Spiel nicht das richtige für dich zu sein.



Definiere "diese Art Spiel".
Markengrinder ab 50 mit mangelnder alternativer Beschäftigung?

Das weiß man halt erst einige Zeit nach Release. Und wie ich sagte hör ich ja auch auf, ich bin halt irgendwie durch und das ohne sonderlich viel Zeit reingesteckt zu haben. Ist halt eher so ein Casual Ding.


----------



## hockomat (24. Dezember 2013)

Es ist in jedem MMo so das man auf der Maximal Stufe Sich Punkte Marken etc grindet für Ausrüstung und immer wieder die selben Raids läuft fürs Gear wasn Wunder das es in FF dann auch so ist


----------



## Lari (24. Dezember 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> Es ist in jedem MMo so das man auf der Maximal Stufe Sich Punkte Marken etc grindet für Ausrüstung und immer wieder die selben Raids läuft fürs Gear wasn Wunder das es in FF dann auch so ist



Falsch.
Hauptbeispiel WoW: Heroic Dungeons mit Lootdrops bei jedem Boss bzw. epischem Loot beim Endboss. Mit diesem Loot ging man raiden. Klar gabs Marken, aber sie waren nicht das einzige Spielziel sondern eine Hilfe, wenn man kein Lootglück hatte.
Beispiel Rift: Das gleiche in grün. 5 Experts T1 mit Loot um sich für die 5 Experts T2 auszurüsten. Auch Marken, aber wieder um fehlende Teile zu ergänzen, nicht um überhaupt raidfertig zu werden.

FinalFantasy: 2 relevante Instanzen bis vor kurzem die allerdings kein Start-Raidequip fielen liessen, sondern ausschließlich Marken bzw. kleine Upgrade zum Levelgear. Kein Loot der wirklich relevant war, man farmt bis zum Raid ausschließlich Marken. Das gleiche gilt für die neuen 3 Instanzen. Für die Marken kann mans machen, aber da gibts eben schnellere Wege. Es gibt im Prinzip absolut keinen Grund da mehr als einmal reinzugehen.

Über den Raid hab ich an und für sich auch nicht geurteilt, aber der Weg dorthin ist absolut hohl und besteht im Grunde aus einem Dungeon und einer Questreihe. Ding! Level 50 -> 60 x Wanderers Palast -> Reliktquestreihe -> Raid. Thats it. Keine Ruffraktionen für Verzauberungen. Keine Möglichkeiten wie in Rift sich z.B. Quellmotoren nebenher zu farmen. Nada, nichts, absolut nichts als Alternative.


----------



## hockomat (24. Dezember 2013)

Das einzige was falsch gelaufen ist ist die reihenfolge des Content´s aber ansonsten finde ich nciht das es viel anders macht wie gesagt hätten sie zu erst CT statt Coil rein genommen wäre es völlig flüssig übergegangen mit dem Gear Farmen


----------



## karstenschilder (24. Dezember 2013)

Lari schrieb:


> Es gibt im Prinzip absolut keinen Grund da mehr als einmal reinzugehen.



Weil es einfach Spaß macht die Sachen zu spielen?

Wenn dir der Inhalt nach einmal Spielen schon langweilig ist, dann sind Sandbox/Themepark Spiele auf Dauer nichts für dich. Dann würde ich eher Spiele empfehlen, bei denen der Inhalt bei Spielbeginn jedes mal zufällig neu angeordnet wird.


----------



## Lari (25. Dezember 2013)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Weil es einfach Spaß macht die Sachen zu spielen?
> 
> Wenn dir der Inhalt nach einmal Spielen schon langweilig ist, dann sind Sandbox/Themepark Spiele auf Dauer nichts für dich. Dann würde ich eher Spiele empfehlen, bei denen der Inhalt bei Spielbeginn jedes mal zufällig neu angeordnet wird.



Das ist Schönrederei. Ich hab nicht davon gesprochen, dass der Inhalt langweilig wäre, lediglich davon, dass er unnütz ist. PvE ThemeParks leben von der Jagd nach der Karotte am Stiel. In FF14 Relikte, Stufe 90 Equipment. Und wie ich geschrieben habe ist der Weg dahin sehr monoton. Natürlich kann man auch in die neuen Dungeons reingehen um sich die Marken zu holen (Marken Marken Marken...), aber es dauert dann halt länger als mit dem bekannten Speedfarm Wanderers Palast.

In keinem Spiel hatte ich in so kurzer Zeit so viele Twinks auf Maxlevel, weil auf 50 einfach die Beschäftigung fehlte. Was gabs denn, wenn man Stufe 70 Equipment hatte noch zu tun? Weekly Cap Marken voll machen (Speedfarm weil lästig), Coil. Ende. Jetzt käme noch einmal die Woche Kristallturm dazu, aber für Leute mit mehreren 50ern ist Schicht im Schacht.

FF14 war zu Release nicht fertig, kaum Endgameinhalt, nur ein Raid und der noch zu schwer für die Ausrüstung die man am Anfang hatte. Da fehlte ja der Kristallturm. Nach 3 Monaten ist das Spiel dann im Prinzip releasefertig, aber wenn man seit Release gespielt hat ist man schon durch. Wer jetzt anfängt wird ne Menge Spaß haben. Storyinstanzen gehen schnell auf, die Community ist an und für sich in Ordnung. Und da FF14 so günstig zu kriegen ist auf jeden Fall kein Fehlkauf


----------



## hockomat (25. Dezember 2013)

Hast du Coil denn schon clear würde mich mal interessieren ? denn wenn nicht frage ich mich warum man behauptet es gibt nichts zu tun


----------



## Lari (25. Dezember 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> Hast du Coil denn schon clear würde mich mal interessieren ? denn wenn nicht frage ich mich warum man behauptet es gibt nichts zu tun



Dann wechsel ich in eine Raidgilde und hab in der nächsten ID Coil clear. Und dann?
Ich habe nun oft genug dargelegt, woran es hapert. Ich habe auch gesagt, dass ich Coil nicht clear habe, weil ich es nie wirklich angegangen bin aufgrund einer nicht raidaktiven Gilde. Ändert das was am ganzen drumherum? Mit Sicherheit nicht.
Coil wäre das einzige, wofür ich mich einloggen könnte und das ist mir definitiv zu wenig bzw. grenzt wie gesagt an "nichts".


----------



## hockomat (26. Dezember 2013)

Ganz ehrlich ich kann deine Meinung überhaupt nicht teilen wenn du das so siehst ok schön und auch wenn du in eine Raid gGilde wechselst es haben eine handvoll Leute Coil 5 clear würde mir dann mal lieber ne Gruppe suchen die von vorn anfängt und mir das erarbeiten denn umso etwas geht es in Mmos nunmal im Endcontent wenn man sich überall einaml durchziehen lässt und dann sagt ehhh kein bock mehr langweilig sind solche spiele für diese person einfach nix


----------



## Lari (26. Dezember 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich kann deine Meinung überhaupt nicht teilen wenn du das so siehst ok schön und auch wenn du in eine Raid gGilde wechselst es haben eine handvoll Leute Coil 5 clear würde mir dann mal lieber ne Gruppe suchen die von vorn anfängt und mir das erarbeiten denn umso etwas geht es in Mmos nunmal im Endcontent wenn man sich überall einaml durchziehen lässt und dann sagt ehhh kein bock mehr langweilig sind solche spiele für diese person einfach nix



Niemand redet von durchziehen. Bleibt aber trotzdem dabei: wenn ich mir jetzt eine Raidgilde suchen würde würde ich nur noch für den Raid einloggen. Bei allen Spielen, wo der Status erreicht war hab ich aufgehört, weils dann stinkend langweilig wurde.
Die Sache bei FF14 ist jetzt noch die, dass den Raidgilden die Spieler abspringen. Coil 5 ist ja clear. Und natürlich würde ich mir dann so einen Platz holen. Allerdings ist das dann kein Durchziehen wie du es nennst. a) hab ich das Equipment dafür, b) überleb ich die Kämpfe und c) mach ich als DD mehr Schaden als 90% der Spieler bzw. als Tank gibts kaum was leichteres zu heilen etc. pp.

Das Leveln, die Instanzen, das Crafting halbwegs, alles ganz nett. Aber das PvE ab Level 50 ist eins der schlechtesten der letzten Jahre. Alternativlos, wenig Auswahl, wenig Aufwand. Markengrind eben. So bisher in keinem Spiel erlebt.


----------



## hockomat (26. Dezember 2013)

Coil 5 clear LOL es haben kaum ausser die Progress Gilden Coil 5 Down soviel mal dazu und das sind wenige und wenn dir mit beginn des Raidcontents nurnoch Langweilig ist sag ich ja sind Mmo´s nix für dich auf dauer das liegt aber nicht am Game sondern deiner Eisntellung


----------



## Lari (26. Dezember 2013)

hockomat schrieb:


> Coil 5 clear LOL es haben kaum ausser die Progress Gilden Coil 5 Down soviel mal dazu und das sind wenige und wenn dir mit beginn des Raidcontents nurnoch Langweilig ist sag ich ja sind Mmo´s nix für dich auf dauer das liegt aber nicht am Game sondern deiner Eisntellung



Was hat denn das mit meiner Einstellung zu tun? Oo
Bei uns ins TS kommen auf einem der "Außenseiterserver" Leute von anderen Gilden, man kennt sich ja, und man wird gefragt ob man noch Klasse XY hat um fix Coil zu gehen.
Das hat rein garnichts mit MMOs sind nichts für mich zu tun. Bei uns im bekannten Gildenkreis ist Coil 5 clear, mehrere Gilden. Wenn dort jemand fehlt wird auch mal jemand von ner absoluten Casualgilde gefragt, besser als nichts.

Wenn man seit Release dabei ist und sich sozialisiert hat hat man einige Kontakte, hat den Progress der anderen mitbekommen. Über Kontaktkreise kennt man sich. Es ist absolut kein Problem in Raidgilden einen Platz zu bekommen, wenn man will.
Ich versteh im übrigen weiterhin nicht was schon wieder dieses "LOL Coil nicht clear ololol!" damit zu tun hat, dass mit vollständigem 70er Gear der Content wegbricht. Wir haben heute Donnerstag, wenn ich mich jetzt einlogge geh ich über den Dutyfinder mal schnell Kristallturm, wenn ich Bock hätte 10 Runden Wanderes Palast und bin für diese Woche durch. ID Reset abwarten. Alternativ halt noch Coil, aber mit Raidgruppe wär das auch fix durch. Ende. Kann man an zwei Abenden durchrushen wenn man mag.


----------



## karstenschilder (26. Dezember 2013)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht davon gesprochen, dass der Inhalt langweilig wäre, lediglich davon, dass er unnütz ist.



Computerspiele sind generell völlig unnütz. Man kann mit ihnen nur Zeit tot schlagen. Mehr auch nicht.

Du siehst das viel zu verbissen, zu sehr nach zweiter Arbeit. Das ist es jedoch nicht.

Edit: Zu Deinen Coil Aussagen: Schönes Seemannsgarn. Die Fehlertoleranz ist da so eng gesteckt, da wird niemand durchgezogen. Es kommt dort drinnen aus jeden an und es gibt genug Augenblicke, wo eine Falsche entscheidung eines Einzelnen direkt zum wipe führt. Insbesondere ab Turn 4 muss das gesamte Team als Einheit funktionieren, sonst kommt man da nicht durch.


----------



## hockomat (27. Dezember 2013)

Du mit deinem mit Raid gruppe wäre das fix durch eben nicht wenn du Coil nicht kennst bitte keine aussagen dazu ich habe bis Coil 4 clear und coil5 auf 60% MIT wenn wer fehlt Rnds mit nehmen is nicht wenn du da nicht eingespielt bist etc gehste sterben denn Coil is mal weit aus anspruchsvolle jedenfals ab coil4 als alles andere. und ich habe nur auf deine aussagen meine schlüsse gezogen du wiedersprichst dir nämlich zum teil selbst aber mir wurst ich sag da nix mehr zu aber bitte wenn dud en endcontent 1 nicht amchen willst und mit ner stammgruppe in der du dann mal ^^Aushilfst^^ das dann aj eh gleich auf farm status hätest na dann


----------



## tekkon123 (27. Dezember 2013)

FF14 hat den lahmsten Endcontent den ich jeh sehen durfte.Es war das erste mmo bei mir,welches ich mit einer Restzeit von einem Monat auf dem Konto von der Platte gefegt habe.
Ich war nach 2 Monaten an einem Punkt,wo ich in anderen mmos Jahre für gebraucht habe,2 mal die Woche zum Raiden einloggen und fertig.
Es gibt nichts zu tun ausse Fates,Fates,Fates und zur abwechslung noch Fates.
Dann wäre da ja noch das Handwerk.Am Anfang mal was neues aber nutzt sich super schnell ab,bis es einen auf den Sack geht ständig 200 Arbeitsschritte durchzuführen für ein weiteres sinnloses Item.Das Makro schreiben dafür ist ja noch nerviger.
Das leveln war geil.aber auch nur für die erste Klasse.Ab der 2. gibts dann halt nur Fates.Welcher Idiot sich so einen Sch...einfallen lassen hat,ist mir schleierhaft.
Und wie mann so einen Müll verteidigen kann auch.Es hätte ein verflucht gutes Spiel werden können.Schon die Animationen sind ein Traum.Aber Square war wohl der Meinung das Endgame überbewertet wird.Schade drumm.


----------



## hockomat (27. Dezember 2013)

Na Endconetent wird alle 2-3 Monate nachgelegt wir ahben Coil zb noch nichtmal clear ahben auch erst spät damit angefangen nun gibt es noch CT Mogry King Ultima von daher für ein Kürzlich releastes Game nicht wirklich wenig


----------



## tekkon123 (27. Dezember 2013)

Ein mmo kann nicht mur aus Raids bestehen.Es geht um Spass haben abseits davon.Da bietet ff nun mal nichts von.Wenn ich nur Raiden will,gibts Spiele die auch diese besser machen.Vorallem weil bei dem gcd einem irgendwann die Füsse einschlafen.


----------



## hockomat (27. Dezember 2013)

Na dann such dir ein anderes Game und gut viel spaß dabei dann GL und HF


----------



## tekkon123 (27. Dezember 2013)

Danke,da kommst du aber leider ein paar Wochen zu spät


----------



## amnie (27. Dezember 2013)

na also dass du nur fates machst bist du doch wohl selbst schuld. vor allem kannste jetzt nich ma mehr mit dem argument kommen, dass man so am schnellsten levelt, da ja dungeon-ex deutlich angehoben wurde. (mal davon ab is mir eh schleierhaft warum man so schnell wie möglich lvl 50 sein will wenn da dann eh nich genug content is, aber die diskussion hat man ja in .jedem. MMO)

bezüglich erstes spiel mit dem problem: quatschfug. die letzen beiden 'ernsteren' spiele die ich angefangen hatte, SWTOR und TSW, hatten alle beide genau die gleichen 'probleme' und bei allen beiden spielen war es doch deutlich überzogen. 

ich hoffe nur du motierst jetzt nicht auch zu den leuten, die 50 mal immer wiederholen müssen, was sie schon gesagt haben. die leute, die es gut finden wirst du eh nicht überzeugen, und die die unentschlossen sind werden warscheinlich schon seit seite 2 von diesem thema genervt sein 

entweder einem gefällt ein spiel - oder eben nicht. glücklicherweise hast du ja immerhin erkannt, dass man sich nicht selbst zwingen sollte ein spiel zu spielen nur weil man dafür bezahlt hat. geld is ja so oder so ausgegeben


----------



## sphero (20. Januar 2014)

Zugegeben, ich habe nicht alles gelesen aber so manches. z.b. das es wenig Endcontent gibt (normal in einem relativ neuen Spiel) und das dass leveln Spass macht.

Ich hab mit der Beta zu v1.0 begonnen und habe damals schon gesagt dass es Müll ist, da gabs schon riesige Dikussionen - ich hab nach release von V1.0 noch einen Monat gespielt und dabei festgestellt dass es unspielbar ist. Okay - SE hat das auch erkannt und ARR gemacht. In der ARR Beta gabs dann auch eine Menge was mich gestört hat, deshalb hatte ich mit dem Spiel bereits abgeschlossen ...bis mich vergangene Woche ein Freund überredet hat es doch mal zu probieren, weil sie das alles geändert hätten, man könne auch das WE kostenlos einloggen zum testen. Ich hab dennoch einen Monat gesubbed weil ich an 2 Tagen kaum herausfinden kann ob es wirklich was geworden ist.

Positiv jedenfalls war, das sowohl die Welt, das System (Verkauf/Ankauf/Auktionshaus/Quests-annehmen/abgeben) um einiges flotter geworden ist als noch in der Beta und richtig gut ging. Das Kamfsystem ist in Ordnung aber nichts Weltbewegendes, die Dungeons sind sehr nett gemacht und auch nicht zu einfach oder schwierig. Ich bin nun level 37 und bis hier hin kann ich das beurteilen. Was später kommt...k.a.
jedenfalls ist das spielen Grundsätzlich angenehm in einer wirklich tollen Welt.

Das grosse ABER, welches dazu führte dass ich inzwischen der Auffassung bin das ich nicht weiter spielen werde ist A.)
Das leveln eines zweiten/dritten/vierten Jobs (ich musste ab lvl 30 ja zumindest einen weiteren auf lvl15 bringen). Wie auch hier des öfteren angemerkt fehlen den nachfolgenden Jobs einfach die Quests - Story spielen geht nur einmal. Es bleibt Bestarium/Fates/Instanzen - das sind eher Grindlastige Aktivitäten. Nicht jedermanns sache...
Warum ich aber beim ersten Charakter inzwischen nicht mehr will ist B.) Die Quests sind leider sehr oft total lächerlich, was hier angeboten wird ist so stumpfsinnig wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe. (Nein, auch WoW nicht - vergleich gibts in meinem Blog)

Ich meine, questen in MMO's ist ansich ja meistens langweilig, sammle X hiervon, bringe Y davon zu Z in wasweissichwo - questen eben. Für Leute die Questtexte nicht lesen wird all das auch keine Rolle spielen, sie tun es als Mittel zum Zweck. Final Fantasy aber, so war es zumindest bis zu diesem Teil, hat sich grade bei solchen Dingen immer ausgezeichnet, nämlich dadurch das es durchgängig stimmig war und es auch so gut wie keine Logik lücken gab. Final Fantasy XIV ist da GANZ anders. Hier reiht sich unlogisches und lächerliches aneinander als sei es das normalste der Welt und all das innerhalb einer Story die ich, insgesamt gesehen, eigentlich gelungen finde.

Es gibt etliche Beispiele dafür ...auch das man als Questbelohnung in einem Wintergebiet dann das knappe Strandoutfit bekommt wohingegen man in der Wüste dick angezogen wird und solche sachen...es entsteht einfach an so vielen Stellen der eindruck das Spiel will auf Teufel komm raus komisch sein ...klappt aber nicht, es ist lächerlich gradezu. 

Ich betone dass ausschliesslich "für mich" diese Art der Quests und des erzählens der Story in FFXIV einfach dumm ist - und für jeden der sich noch gerne Questtexte durchliest, die Story wirklich spielen möchte. Da wird man herbe enttäuscht leider und man merkt dem Spiel an dass es einfach nur so schnell wie möglich fertig werden musste. Die Questdesigner jedenfalls gehören auf den Mond geschossen.

Wem die Story aber schnuppe ist, für den Questen nur mittel zum Zweck ist, für den wird FFXIV okay sein nehme ich an - da kommt es nur aufs Endgame an dann und das ist, wie man hier und dort lesen kann, genau so stumpfsinnig wie in allen anderen MMOs  Ich hab nur keine Lust mehr das noch selbst heraus zu finden, denn das würde ja bedeuten ich muss diese extrem bescheidenen Quests weiter machen... Hilfe >_<


----------



## Xelyna1990 (23. Januar 2014)

Ich finde es schade das MMO´s in sachen Quest meist eher wenig bieten...

Gerade von einem Final Fantasy hätte ich gern Quest Qualität und Story gehalt wie in einen Secret world, die sind zwar auch nicht alle super kreativ, aber trotzdem hab ich das gefühl das spiel hat sich von allen beim Questen am Anspruchsvollsten und Abwechslungsreichsten gespielt....

Ich hab eigendlich richtig Lust auf A Realm Reborn, aber immer wenn ich dann hier rein schau vergeht sie mir gleich wieder :/


----------



## amnie (23. Januar 2014)

deswegen sollte man auch nie in foren gucken da wird eh nur alles zerrissen (das tsw hier nich zerrissen wird liegt ja auch nur dran dass das zu wenige spielen um genug 'meckerfritzen' anzuziehen ;D)


----------



## zoizz (24. Januar 2014)

Ich habe ARR auf der Konsole gespielt, und bin mit der Steuerung absilut unzufrieden. Was aber auch nach grob 4 Jahren PC-only etwas mit Gamepad-Abstinenz zu tun haben könnte. Ich habe dem Spiel aber eine echte Chance gegeben: Dennoch konnte es mich nicht wirklich fesseln.
Ich würde es gern auf dem PC nochmal versuchen, aber nochmal ein Spiel kaufen möchte ich nicht.


----------



## Rongor (24. Januar 2014)

Ich spiele es am PC und finds einfach klasse!
Hab ne super Gilde und wir machen echt alles zusammen.
Das Spiel selbst ist keine Neuerfindung, aber mich kann es begeistern!
Und die Komm auf Shiva ist wirklich ok.


----------



## Egooz (25. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mein Abo vorerst auslaufen lassen, da ich erstmal auf andere Jobs warte. 

Der Ninja und Samurai -sollte sie denn irgendwann kommen- wÃ¼rden mich wieder ein Abo bezahlen lassen. Klar, nur weil sie in FF XI Online spielbar waren, mÃ¼ssen sie in ARR nicht kommen, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist relativ groÃ. Generell rechne ich damit, dass sich ARR am Umfang von XI orientieren wird, SE dafÃ¼r aber auch eine gewisse Zeit benÃ¶tigt. Das Spiel wird sich zu einer festen GrÃ¶Ãe entwickeln, da der Grundstein mit ARR gut ist.

Zudem widme ich mich aktuell wieder mehr Spielen wie HeroQuest und Guild Wars 1 & 2 sind bei mir ja eh permanent am laufen, alles andere sind "nur" Neben-MMOGs.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (30. Januar 2014)

So hab es mir jetzt auch dann doch geholt weil ich gerade durch den Sale auf der Ps3 mir im grunde alles an Final Fantasy noch mal zulege und teil 14 dann einfach dazu gehört.

Im moment gefällt es mir sehr gut, das Liegt aber größten teils einfach daran das es Final Fantasy ist und sie wirklich sehr viel wert auf die Spielwelt und die Atmosphäre gelegt haben, die Welt fühlt sich Glaubhaft an, ich hab nicht wie in manchen anderen (besonders Asiatischen) MMO´s das gefühl die Fläche ist jetzt einfach nur flach und rund gebaut damit ich da eben mein Quest hub hab.

Auch das offene Wechseln der Klassen und die vielen möglichkeiten wie man Leveln will lockern das Typische MMO level System etwas auf, im moment probier ich viel rum anstatt einfach eine Klasse stur von 1 bis Max level zu Peitschen.

Dazu sind die Cross Over Events ganz nett und ich freu mich wenn noch mal das Final Fantasy 13 Cross Over Event kommt.

Alles in allen hab ich viel spaß, ich glaub der Spaß wird irgendwann nachlassen wenn dann alles gelevelt ist und der Typische 0815 MMO End Game Content kommt mit den ich mich generell in vieelen MMO´s nicht anfreunden kann, ich hoffe einfach das sie Regelmässig Events und Questreihen einbauen und auch wie im teil 11 viel erweiterungen bringen die sich nicht einfach nur auf Raids Stützen sondern einen viel abseits zu tun geben, besonders eben Questreihen.


----------



## hockomat (31. Januar 2014)

Na ja das Endgame besteht momentan aus 45 Minuten Coil 1-5 und fix mal alle Em Primaes legen für die Weekly was auch in ner Stunde durch ist. CT ist nen Witz von der Schwierigkeit und dem benehmen mancher Spieler zu mal man pro Woche nur 1 mal Loot bekommt.


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2014)

mach ja atm ff14 pause - jemand mit aktivien abo noch am ff14 zocken und kann sagen wie lag zustand ist ?


----------



## Tonkra (31. Januar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> mach ja atm ff14 pause - jemand mit aktivien abo noch am ff14 zocken und kann sagen wie lag zustand ist ?



also ich hab gar kein lag ;XD


----------



## amnie (31. Januar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> mach ja atm ff14 pause - jemand mit aktivien abo noch am ff14 zocken und kann sagen wie lag zustand ist ?



geht so. da ich eh ne super schlechte internetverbindung hab lässt sich das immer schlecht sagen. wenn meine verbindung insgesamt stabil ist dann is sie im spiel selbst auch ok - allerdings hab ich auch die richtig 'krassen' sachen noch nich gemacht, also recht meine erfahrung vom 'ausweichen' her nur von so titan normal (was ich neulich tatsächlich mal überlebt hab ohne ein einziges mal von landslide getroffen zu werden) und so sachen wie den eiskristallen beim letzten boss in stone vigil (keine ahnung wie deutscher titel aber halt die lvl 42 instanz) und son kram. und wenn meine verbindung aussetzt dann halt richtig.. ich lieg dann schon wieder tot aufm boden bevor der kurze ladescreen beim wiederbeleben weg is (weil der halt dann nicht kurz ist sondern auch mal auf einmal 30 sekunden dauert!)

ich hab' aber im moment sogar bei SWTOR probleme und ich hab da sonst .nie. probleme, selbst wenn meine verbindung schon als rot angezeigt wird. ich glaub meine verbindung wird insgesamt einfach immer schlimmer (


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2014)

also in swtor hatte ich bei colicoiden ini bei den kanonen komische glitches da sah ich die gegner aber die sind sofort verschwunden und dann direkt vor meiner kanone gespawnt 

aber rest der instanz und die danach instanzen danach kein lag


----------



## Xelyna1990 (1. Februar 2014)

Ich hab keinerlei lags oder vergleichbares auf Shiva


----------



## karstenschilder (1. Februar 2014)

Soweit ich das auch den vielen vielen Beiträgen im Forum beurteilen kann, werden die Lags durch teils massive Paketverluste (um die 20%) auf der Route verursacht.

Gemeinsamkeit bei den Betroffenen ist einer der folgenden 3 Backbonebetreiber auf der Route:


Level3
Cogentco
as6453 (enthält "tcore" im DNS Eintrag)


Es gibt im Übrigen auch andere Spiele, die davon betroffen sind. Bei Recherchen zu Level3 bin ich in Foren anderer Spiele rausgekommen, die über die selben Probleme klagen und ebenfalls auf die Paketverluste dieser 3 Betreiber gestoßen sind.

Es gibt jedoch auch eine Minderheit, bei denen das System, allem voran die Grafikkarte einfach zu schwach auf der Brust ist. Hier kann es helfen die Grafikeinstellungen auf minimum zu reduzieren. Ansonsten steht ein Upgrade an. Bevor man jedoch eine menge Geld für ein Hardwareupgrade in die Hand nimmt, sollte man lieber erst mal einen Traceroute zum Spieleserver machen und schauen, ob einer der drei aufgelisteten Kandidaten dabei ist. Wenn ja, hilft derzeit nur Battleping, WTFast usw. weiter. Der Trick bei diesen Diensten ist, dass sie bei der richtigen Serverauswahl den Traffic nicht über diese Problemrouten schicken.


----------



## hockomat (2. Februar 2014)

wie funzt denn das mit der tracerout denn ich ahbe seit einiger zeit auch ständig kleine laags in mehreren games was ich mir nicht erklären kann da diese erst seit einiger zeit bestehen


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2014)

hockomat schrieb:


> wie funzt denn das mit der tracerout denn ich ahbe seit einiger zeit auch ständig kleine laags in mehreren games was ich mir nicht erklären kann da diese erst seit einiger zeit bestehen




ka wie unter win 8 aber unter win 7 wars ausführen cmd und dann "tracert ip die du verfolgen willst" und dann enter dann zeigt er dir den weg von dir zum server




also bei mir lag es garantiert nicht an der grafikkarte - 560ti phantom edition mit 2gb vram


und grafikarte zu schwach ? du kannst doch selbst ff14 noch mit ner 8800 gt laufen lassen zwar details auf niedrig aber selbst da lief es gut.


das problem ist einfach deren serverstruktur gewesen das der server alles berechnet


----------



## amnie (2. Februar 2014)

es ist ja mitlerweile bekannt, warum es die probleme bei ARR gibt, und das der quatsch mit der der umleitung der packete nur funktioniert wenn man glück hat.. ich weiß garnicht, warum da immernoch so viele meinen sie müssten einen auf schlau machen. tatsach ist, SE hätte sich nicht darauf verlassen dürfen, dass die spieler alle eine superstabilile internetverbindung haben - und die ist nunmal wichtiger als ping wenn ein spiel serverbasiered ist. normalerweise sind MMOs halt clientbasierend. 
sicher hilft ein tracer bei etlichen leuten, bei etlichen aber eben auch genau aus diesen gründen .nicht.

und mal ganz ernsthaft, man sollte nicht noch eine zweite gebühr bezahlen müssen um ein MMO vernünftig spielen zu können. 

man mag mir ja oft vorwerfen ich würde irgendwelche spiele 'schönreden' oder kritik nich wahrhaben wollen oder was weiß ich für nen scheiß, aber hier ersthaft das auf die spieler oder irgendwelche provider zu schieben ist einfach mal quatschfug

und ich sage das, obwohl MEINE probleme definitiv am provider liegen. wie schonmal erwählt hab ich nen uralt 1000er AOL vertrag der mitlerweile über o2 läuft. und auch wenn die geschwindigkeit selbst kaum den namen DSL verdient, so war das wenigstens immer problemlos - bis es von o2 übernommen wurde, da kamen dann plötzlich die aussetzer. und das merkt man dann halt bei MMOs als erstes. bei SWTOR zb hab ich das gemerkt wo die die ersten paar monate noch diesen superempfindlichen client hatten der einen bei den kleinsten (hundertstelsekunden) verbindungsabbrüchen ausm spiel gekickt hat obwohl der ping eigentlich ok war.

auf ganz persönlicher ebene kann ich also schon gut einschätzen was jetzt provider schuld ist - und was entwickler. 
SE hat sich verzettelt, nichts weiter. vielleicht haben sie auch tatsächlich nicht mit dem ansturm an spielern gerechnet und dachten nur die hardcore nerds mit superpcs und über-internet würden spielen. wer weiß.


----------



## hockomat (2. Februar 2014)

Na ja dann sollten sie aber endlich mal nach bessern und nicht so tun als wäre alles in Ordnung.
Grade bei den künstlich schwer gemachten EM Bossen (nur schwer weil viel zu sehr durch HP der Bosse in die länge gezogen und null Fehler Toleranz)  merkt man es zum Teil extrem vor allem bei Titan manchmal legen wir den 1st Try und beim nächsten mal gimpen wir ne stunde rum weil einige dauernd Lags haben man sieht sogar das die Leute nicht im Landslide stehen und trotzdem BOOM Tschüss von der Platte geputzt.
Mittlerweile ist es einfach nur noch nervig.


----------



## amnie (2. Februar 2014)

du glaubst doch nich ernsthaft, dass es so einfach is, nen komplettes spiel von serverbasiert auf clientbasiert mal eben 'umzuswitchen', oder?
ich hab' ja die hoffnung, dass der neue direct x client das vielleicht aus irgend einem grund dann kann - aber eher unwahrscheinlich weil das würde ja - selbst wenn das geht - bedeuten, dass die leute mit dem alten client nen entschiedenen nachteil haben.

wenn ändern sie es vielleicht mit dem ersten add-on. das was jetzt besser läuft sind ja alles nur 'tweaks' die das problem nen bissel erträglich machen. so in etwa vergleichbar mit grippemitteln. die grippe hat man immernoch, man kann sie nur besser ertragen. (fiebersenker, hustenlöser, blablabla)


----------



## Tonkra (2. Februar 2014)

Ich verstehe gar nicht wie hier einige von serverproblemen sprechen. ich kenne NIEMANDEN, der lags hat.

Dass es auch mal schlechtere zeiten gibt, wo eine serverwartung das problem behebt, das gibt es bei jedem MMorpg.

Aber wie hier einige von ANGEBLICHEN serverproblemen bzw. lags berichten erschließt sich mir nicht,


vielleicht, wenn ich als deutscher auf japanischen oder amerikanischen servern spiele! Sonst laufen die server tadellos. Zum release waren die server stellenweise überlastet. jetzt doch aber nicht mehr...




die ALTEN server aus Final Fantasy 14 (1.0. vor dem reboot) DAS waren miese server.. in ARR doch aber nicht... ich für meinen teil habe KEINE probleme,,,



hockomat schrieb:


> Na ja dann sollten sie aber endlich mal nach bessern und nicht so tun als wäre alles in Ordnung.
> Grade bei den künstlich schwer gemachten EM Bossen (nur schwer weil viel zu sehr durch HP der Bosse in die länge gezogen und null Fehler Toleranz) merkt man es zum Teil extrem vor allem bei Titan manchmal legen wir den 1st Try und beim nächsten mal gimpen wir ne stunde rum weil einige dauernd Lags haben man sieht sogar das die Leute nicht im Landslide stehen und trotzdem BOOM Tschüss von der Platte geputzt.
> Mittlerweile ist es einfach nur noch nervig.




 da frag ich mich wie es ganze titan farm gruppen geben kann, die titan hintereinander wegschnetzeln... bei denen so gut wie kein einzigster in jeder runde stirbt? wenn es eine konstante unbekannte namens "lag" gäbe?

nur weil es DEREN empfinden nach nicht mehr im schadensradius war zu dem zeitpunkt als sie den schaden kassieren, heißt es nicht, dass es wirklich so war... "lag"...

ihr hättet mal in der ersten version gegen ifrit oder garuda spielen sollen, wo es noch die alten serverstrukturen gab. DAS war lag...
und null fehler bzw. wenig fehlertoleranz macht nunmal den schwierigkeitsgrad eines spiels aus.. siehe DArk Souls.

hat man titan nen paar mal gelegt ist der auch nicht weiter schwer... und da schreit man auch nicht mehr "lag" weil man einsieht, dass es reinstes können und wirklich nur durch gutes timing einen vor schaden bewahrt.bei titan muss man ebend blitzschnell reagieren, abrupt seine aktionen abbrechen, um noch fix aus dem schadensradius rauszulaufen. wenn man das erkannt hat, ist es auch nicht mehr wirklich schwer..


wäre ja auch schade, wenn man bosse in 3-5 minuten legen könnte oder? Final Fantasy war noch nie ein spiel, wo man gegner onehittet. da musst du dann zu diablo gehen...und glaub mir, wenn man als black mage als letzter lebendig in ner random gruppe noch bei titan steht, das hat dann nix mit lag zu tun. es sei denn, ich bin der einzige, der keinen lag hat..bei normalen gegnern, die flächenattacken ausführen schreit auch keiner "lag", weil die reaktionszeit nicht so schnell wie bei titan sein muss.

"ja ich bin doch aber fast sofort los gelaufen, wie kann es mich da noch treffen"


----------



## hockomat (2. Februar 2014)

Ja ich habe auch eine EM farm Gruppe und es läuft bei einigen Sehr gut dank wtfast zb und bei anderen nicht da haste manche instanz Server da Lagt es nur geht die ganze Gruppe raus und meldet neu an kann das schon wieder komplett behoben sein.
Ich saug mir solche Geschichten ja nicht aus den Fingern FF hat ein ganz großes Problem was die Server angeht.
Und ja es liegt natürlich am zuspät loslaufen wenn man schon 10yalm draußen ist ausm Landslide und man trotzdem noch fliegt oder Bomben hochgehen obwohl sie grade erst runterkommen bei einem alles schon gehabt und ich Farme die Em´s regelmäßig


----------



## karstenschilder (2. Februar 2014)

amnie schrieb:


> es ist ja mitlerweile bekannt, warum es die probleme bei ARR gibt, und das der quatsch mit der der umleitung der packete nur funktioniert wenn man glück hat.. ich weiß garnicht, warum da immernoch so viele meinen sie müssten einen auf schlau machen.



Ich mache keinen auf Schlau. Ich verdiene mit sowas mein Geld. Du solltest vielleich dich selbst mehr zurückhalten, wenn es um Materie geht, von der du nicht wirklich was verstehst. Insbesondere bevor du andere beurteilst.

Ich habe in folgendem Post eine 6 1/2 stündige Dauermessung durchgeführt. Und wie man in den Bildern deutlich sehen kann, sind auf der Strecke 2 Komponenten, bei denen mehr als 20% der Pakete verloren gehen. Wenn ein Paket verloren geht, muss es neu gesendet werden. Damit der Client das macht, muss er zunächst jedoch erst mal zu der Erkenntnis gelangen, dass das Paket nicht angekommen ist usw. Dies dauert alles schon ein wenig und soweit ich das damals im Beta Forum gelesen habe, gab es in 1.0 massive Performanceprobleme durch hohe Serverlast, in Folge dessen einiges von diesem Overhead, welcher dem Client sagt "Paket angekommen", komplett entfernt worden sein soll.

http://forum.square-...l=1#post1838661

Auch das mit dem Umleiten der Pakeze ist kein Quatsch. Ich selbst mache das jetzt seit mehr als drei Monaten so und bin äußerst zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.

Zum Thema Grafikkarte: Im offiziellen Forum war einer mit ner passiv gekühlten HTPC Grafikkarte. Sowas in der Richtung habe ich gemeint. Da kommt es systembedingt zu Verzögerungen.


----------



## Eyora (2. Februar 2014)

Ich habe das Spiel seit gestern und finde es bombastisch. Klar, weit bin ich noch nicht, aber es führt gut in die Geschichte ein, hat viel Athmosphäre und die Grafik ist einfach umwerfend gut (da kommen selbst neuere Titel nicht mit. Ich dachte ja schon bei GW2 das es toll ist, was man an Grafik in MMORPGs heute umsetzen kann, aber FF14:ARR toppt selbst das noch).

Ich liebe diese Videosequenzen mit den Texteinlagen... das ruft direkt wieder Erinnerungen an alte SNES-Zeiten wieder und macht deutlich, wie überflüssig Vertonung sein kann.

Und das Kampfsystem muss ich loben, gerade am Anfang habe ich durch dir GCD das Gefühl runden basiert zu kämpfen, was ich auch immer sehr mochte.

Für Final Fantasy werde ich neben WoW sicherlich das Abo laufen lassen. Ich freue mich schon auf mein erstes Chocobo und mein eigenes Haus (klar richtiges Housing ist das nicht, aber eine nette Idee alle mal).


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2014)

eigenes haus kann noch paar monate dauern eyora 

aber wünsch dir viel spass


----------



## amnie (2. Februar 2014)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> viel schlaues gelaber



also ich wiederhole jetzt NOCH mal, auch wenn ich dir das schon gefühlte tausend mal in den letzten wochen geschrieben habe:

JA, es GIBT ein 'leitungsproblem', aber selbst wenn DAS weg ist, dann ist das spiel immernoch SERVERBASIEREND, und das wird sich so schnell auch nicht ändern. 


versuch doch bitte nicht krampfhaft es so hinzustellen, als hätte ich behauptet die programme auf die du so schwörst wären grundsätzlich scheiße. tatsache ist allerdings, dass die 1. bei vielen eben null bringen und 2. man nicht ne extra gebühr bezahlen sollen müsste nur weil SE son bockmist fabriziert hat. 

is jetzt gut? gut.






aber nun mal was anderes, was auch äußerst kurios ist, und wohl zeigt, dass es eher selten an den leitungen liegt:
wenn man nen force-dc macht, kann es durchaus schonmal passieren, dass plötzlich der packetverlust gen null geht. lustig, lustig.

generell haben wtfast usw ja probezeit (ich glaub ne woche? könnte auch nen monat sein, kein plan), also wer sich das ansehen will obs bei ihm/ihr funktioniert, bringt ja auch bei anderen spielen was (bei shootern kann nen paar ms weniger ja schon gut was bringen), kann das tun. alles andere is eh nur rumgeschwafel - von allen seiten.


----------



## hockomat (2. Februar 2014)

Ja WTFAST etc bringen schon ne ganze menge im Fall von FF aber ich zahl nebenher nicht noch ne Gebühr um das wofür ich eigentlich Zahle vernünftig spielen zu können


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2014)

amnie schrieb:


> also ich wiederhole jetzt NOCH mal, auch wenn ich dir das schon gefühlte tausend mal in den letzten wochen geschrieben habe:



spars dir  im offiziellen forum will es auch niemand hören 99% des forums sagen dort man wär einfach zu blöd zum laufen weil es bei ihnen halt einigermassen läuft oder sie den dienst gebucht haben ^^

genauso ist es mit karsten das er gleich von ausgeht das alle zu blöde zum laufen sind und es nicht an ff14 liegen kann weil dann wär ja sein spiel nicht mehr perfekt


----------



## hockomat (3. Februar 2014)

Ich ahbe auch das gefühl das es ziemlich Anbieter abhängig ist bei mir mit ner 100k Leitung von KabelDeutschland Laagt momentan nicht nur FF sondern ich habe auch in WoW und anderen Games wie CS Laagspikes zum teil (und nein an meinem Rechner liegt es nicht )


----------



## Tydor (5. Februar 2014)

FFXIV: ARR ist Toll. Holy Trinity System, Raids, Gute Grafik, Schöner Soundtrack und traumhafter Art Style. Wer jedoch nichts mit Anime,Manga bzw. Japano RPG´s nichts anfangen kann, wird hier wohl auch nicht glücklich. Alle anderen sollten es auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2014)

wie ich schon sagte ^^ das sind die leute die das glück hatten noch nie probleme mit dem server zu haben und deshalb mit fackel und keule "monster töten" schreien wenn man über was reales redet


----------



## SE-Kahuna (5. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute,

Bevor ich hier anfange:
Lag = Signalverzögerungen im Internet, NICHT Grafikruckler oder Ladeschwierigkeiten mit Texturen.

Bezüglich der Ping-frage:

Postet doch mal bitte Ergebnisse von Ping und Tracert hier. Ein normaler Ping aus Deutschland sollte bei zwischen 90 und 130ms liegen, bei normaler verbindung, und kaum bis garnicht bemerkbar sein (ich spiele selber bei dem Ping hier aus England).

*Um einen Ping auszuführen:* Start -> Ausführen/Suchfeld -> CMD eintippen und enter drücken
*In der Eingabeaufforderung jetzt folgendes eingeben:* ping 199.91.189.30
*Dann Enter drücken. Das Ergebnis sollte in etwa so aussehen:*

```
ping 199.91.189.30

Pinging 199.91.189.30 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 199.91.189.30: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=241
Reply from 199.91.189.30: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=241
Reply from 199.91.189.30: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=241
Reply from 199.91.189.30: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=241

Ping statistics for 199.91.189.30:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 85ms, Maximum = 86ms, Average = 85ms
```
(Der Ping aus England ist etwas besser, weil wir näher am Überseekabel sitzen)

*Um eine traceroute auszuführen:* Start -> Ausführen/Suchfeld -> CMD eintippen und enter drücken
*In der Eingabeaufforderung jetzt folgendes eingeben:* tracert 199.91.189.30
*Dann Enter drücken. Das Ergebnis sollte in etwa so aussehen (Büro-IPs habe ich zensiert):*

```
tracert 199.91.189.30

Tracing route to 199.91.189.30 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  [Interne IP]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  [Interne IP]
  3     3 ms     3 ms     4 ms  [Interne IP]
  4     3 ms     4 ms     3 ms  [Interne IP]
  5     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  [Interne IP]
  6     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  [Interne IP]
  7     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  [Interne IP]
  8     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  [Interne IP]
  9     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gigabitethernet3-39.ar4.lon3.gblx.net [64.213.77
.133]
 10    18 ms     5 ms     5 ms  4.68.110.157
 11    80 ms    80 ms    79 ms  vl-3603-ve-227.csw2.london1.level3.net [4.69.166
.153]
 12    80 ms    80 ms    80 ms  ae-57-222.ebr2.london1.level3.net [4.69.153.133]

 13    80 ms    79 ms    79 ms  ae-42-42.ebr1.newyork1.level3.net [4.69.137.70]

 14    80 ms    80 ms    80 ms  ae-61-61.csw1.newyork1.level3.net [4.69.134.66]

 15    80 ms    80 ms    81 ms  ae-62-62.ebr2.newyork1.level3.net [4.69.148.33]

 16    80 ms    80 ms    80 ms  ae-5-5.car1.montreal2.level3.net [4.69.141.5]
 17    79 ms    79 ms    79 ms  ae-11-11.car2.montreal2.level3.net [4.69.141.1]

 18    80 ms    80 ms    80 ms  ormuco-comm.car2.montreal2.level3.net [4.59.178.
74]
 19    81 ms    94 ms    81 ms  192.34.76.10
 20    86 ms    86 ms    86 ms  199.91.189.242
 21    86 ms    85 ms    85 ms  199.91.189.30

Trace complete.
```

Solltet ihr irgendwo einen riesigen Sprung im Ping sehen, dann liegt da das Problem.

Solange das Ergebnis bei beiden Tests am letzten Punkt zwischen 90 und 130 liegt, ist mit der Leitung alles in Ordnung. Wenn das Ergebnis *deutlich *darüber liegt, kann man in der traceroute in der Regel nachvollziehen, wo das Problem liegt.


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2014)

offzielles forum schon gemacht aber hier nochtmal 

in montreal stehen wohl die server für na/eu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der 300er kommt halt nicht jedesmal aber das ist halt das heimtückische drann weil sonst wärs ja leicht zu beheben

interne ips sind nicht drinne erst ab lvl 3 screenshot aber da wars bis punkt 7 6 bis 12 ms

manchmal scheint halt level 3 in usa überlastet und es kommt zu nem datenstau und nem 300er und dann kommt halt der server lag


Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten

C:\Users\Wynn>ping 199.91.189.30

Ping wird ausgeführt für 199.91.189.30 mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Antwort von 199.91.189.30: Bytes=32 Zeit=134ms TTL=247
Antwort von 199.91.189.30: Bytes=32 Zeit=118ms TTL=246
Antwort von 199.91.189.30: Bytes=32 Zeit=132ms TTL=247
Antwort von 199.91.189.30: Bytes=32 Zeit=117ms TTL=246

Ping-Statistik für 199.91.189.30:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 117ms, Maximum = 134ms, Mittelwert = 125ms


----------



## SE-Kahuna (5. Februar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> der 300er kommt halt nicht jedesmal aber das ist halt das heimtückische drann weil sonst wärs ja leicht zu beheben
> 
> interne ips sind nicht drinne erst ab lvl 3 screenshot aber da wars bis punkt 7 6 bis 12 ms
> 
> manchmal scheint halt level 3 in usa überlastet und es kommt zu nem datenstau und nem 300er und dann kommt halt der server lag


[Ich spreche im Folgenden als ausgebildeter Informatikkaufmann, und falle mal kurz aus der Rolle des Community Representative. Die geäußerte Meinung ist meine, und entspricht nicht zwangsläufig der von Square Enix.]

Dein Trace geht über andere peers/nodes, und an einem dieser Nodes scheint es zu hängen. Sprich, mit dem peering ist etwas nicht in Ordnung - der switch, über den die Route an der Stelle läuft, könnte überlastet sein. Da kann der Internetanbieter nachhaken, auch wenn man da in der Regel Probleme hat, jemanden zu erreichen, der die nötige Sachkenntnis hat.

Ganz blöder tipp, wahrscheinlich schon probiert: Manchmal reicht es schon die Verbindung einmal neu aufzubauen (auf Modem-Ebene), um eine neue Route zu kriegen.


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2014)

das kann doch nicht die lösung sein das ich 3 bis 4 mal den server tracern muss nur um zu wissen ob gerade eine gute route in montreal ist ^^

hatte vorhin halt 3 tracers laufen und 2 von 3 waren normal und der 3te hat halt das angezeigt


----------



## Kindgenius (5. Februar 2014)

Alles, was man zum Spiel zur Zeit sagen kann ist: Es bekommt nicht die verdiente Aufmerksamkeit.
Ist leider immer noch der "Geheimtipp" unter MMORPGs.
Man sieht und merkt, dass sie sich alle Mühe geben, um dieses Spiel gut zu machen und zu erhalten.


----------



## amnie (6. Februar 2014)

nja, dass ich so 150ms nach übersee hab weiß ich seit nen paar jahren, spiele ja seit circa 2005 MMOs auf NA servern. (also das is bei mir persönlich halt schon immer so nen relativ stabilier wert den ich hab, egal ob damals noch über AOL, Alice - oder eben O2. das einzige was seit O2 anders is, is halt die stabilität der verbindung und die kommen immer mit irgendwelchem schwachsinn als ausrede von wegen sei die telekom schuld.. is klar. nur bei denen war mein vater jetzt schon etwa 20 mal und überlegt jetzt sogar zu denen zu wechseln. lol. oh man oh man... geschichten von amnie. hehe)
also ja, große sprünge gibts bei mir nich nach den servern (das hab ich damals schon geguckt als das aufm lodestone forum los ging).. is halt mehr oder weniger von anfang an stabil 'schlecht' (wie gesagt ich bin dran gewöhnt, ich spiel ja sogar Planetside 2 damit und das geht auch ganz gut )

vom 'lag' her machts ja auch keinen unterschied, ob ich jetzt ARR, SWTOR, TSW oder LOTRO spiele... der unterschied bei ARR war halt zu anfang 'nur' das bekannte problem, was eben vom server-basierenden spiel kommt, der rest is eben schadensbegrenzung. für meine derzeitigen probleme mit O2 kann SE ja nix. (ich hab' auch schon überlegt ma zu gucken obs mit dem internetstick den ich irgendwo noch rumfliegen hab besser geht, allerdings läuft der auch über O2 nur eben übers mobilfunknetz, also wahrscheinlich noch grausiger. lol)


aber davon ab scheint es sich tatsächlich insgesamt grad zu erholen, also ARR. heut morgen mal wieder 'glück' gehabt und internetverbindung war den ganzen tag stabil - und spiel war es auch. zweimal Stone Vigil, einmal Aurum Vale, und nich einmal von irgendwas getroffen worden wo es nicht eindeutig meine schuld war (ich hab so nen talent in einen roten kreis REIN zu laufen anstatt RAUS. hehe)


----------



## Xelyna1990 (6. Februar 2014)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Alles, was man zum Spiel zur Zeit sagen kann ist: Es bekommt nicht die verdiente Aufmerksamkeit.
> Ist leider immer noch der "Geheimtipp" unter MMORPGs.
> Man sieht und merkt, dass sie sich alle Mühe geben, um dieses Spiel gut zu machen und zu erhalten.



Ich hab das gefühl bei ARR verhält es sich momentan wie beim Teil 11, im Internet hat es irgendwie Absolut keine Relevanz  und es wird nicht drüber gesprochen, gefühlt läuft es aber ziemlich gut.

Gab bei teil 11 sogar mal ne zeit wo ich mir keinen Charakter auf manchen Server Erstellen konnte und die leute davon abgeraten haben auf ihren Server welche zu machen da sie voll sein, und das obwohl teil 1 Gefühlt eigendlich die Mega Nische war.

ARR läuft jetzt nicht so lange aber gefühlt ist zumindest Shiva Rappelvoll, ich hab oft warteschlangen (zum glück nur Kurze) und laut der Homepage haben sie gerade die Charakter erstellung auf vielen Japanischen Servern eingeschrenkt.

Es ist halt wie alles was nicht aus dem Westen kommt in den Medien nicht so Relevant, aber die Medien richten sich eben auch an den Mainstream der meist eher Westlich orientiert ist, Ninokuni war das letzte JRPG das wirklich aufmersamkeit der Medien gekriegt hat, alles andere wird Maximal in einer News Erwähnt, interessiert aber dann eben auch die Masse nicht, die Fans solcher Spiele beschäftigen sich aber meist trotzdem damit.


----------



## amnie (6. Februar 2014)

also ich glaube von einem spiel, dass derzeit nicht nur sich selbst refinanziert, sondern den kompletten konzern wieder in die gewinn-ebene gehoben hat von einem 'geheimtip' zu reden is eh.. najaaaaa

und genau das selbe war ja mehr oder weniger mit 11 genauso. 11 war und ist EXTREM erfolgreich, die leute sind nur ein wenig (ein gaaaaanz klein wenig) von den zahlen von WoW verblendet.


----------



## Kindgenius (7. Februar 2014)

Was soll da bitte najaaaa sein?

Oder siehst du irgendwo viele Artikeln, die das Spiel der öffentlichen Masse vorstellen? Gibt es irgendwo ein Artikel über FF mit 1000 Kommentaren wie bei TESO? Es IST ein Geheimtipp unter MMO-Spielern, viele kennen ausser die üblichen Vertreter wie WoW und vielleicht noch SWTOR kaum ein anderes MMO. Irgendwo wird immer gesagt, du, probier doch mal dieses FF aus. Von selber kommen viele nicht drauf, dass es da ja noch dieses "Final Fantasy" gibt.


----------



## amnie (7. Februar 2014)

du misverstehst mich komplett. das spiel ist nicht nur so erfolgreich, dass es sich selbst finanziert, nein, es finanziert GANZ SQUARE ENIX

und ey... äh.. nee sorry, aber 'geheimtip' nur weil es nich so bekannt ist wie TESO? sorry, aber.... omg da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein.


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2014)

wobei mich würde mal interesseiren wo die meisten abo sind ^^

na/eu oder jap ^^


----------



## Kindgenius (8. Februar 2014)

amnie schrieb:


> du misverstehst mich komplett. das spiel ist nicht nur so erfolgreich, dass es sich selbst finanziert, nein, es finanziert GANZ SQUARE ENIX
> 
> und ey... äh.. nee sorry, aber 'geheimtip' nur weil es nich so bekannt ist wie TESO? sorry, aber.... omg da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein.



Ich glaube du missverstehst dich selber.
Ich glaube du missverstehst die Verbindung medialer Präsenz zur Finanzleistung eines Spiels.
Ich glaube du missverstehst die Deifinition von "Geheimtipp".


Ich soll dir dann wohl am besten erläutern, was ein "Geheimtipp" ist.
Kein Bock.

Naja, letztendlich interessiert es mich nicht die Bohne, ob du kapierst, was ein Geheimtip ist.


----------



## hockomat (8. Februar 2014)

Also ich finde nicht das es mehr Aufmerksamkeit braucht so bleiben wenigstens die ganzen Trollos und mmo Wanderheuschrecken weg.
Aber so toll vieles auch ist hat das Spiel auch sehr viele schwächen die sie langsam mal ausbügeln sollten ich meine es ist ja ne Überarbeitete Version und wie ich finde hätten sie liber mal nen halbes bis Jahr weiterentwickeln sollen denn mit dem in falscher Reihenfolge gepatchten Content etc haben sie sich auch keinen gefallen getan


----------



## amnie (8. Februar 2014)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Ich glaube du missverstehst dich selber.
> Ich glaube du missverstehst die Verbindung medialer Präsenz zur Finanzleistung eines Spiels.
> Ich glaube du missverstehst die Deifinition von "Geheimtipp".
> 
> ...



'also, weil, naja, meine wow-freunde kennen das nicht, deshalb is das voll geheim'

wenn ARR nen geheimtip is, dann muss SE aber nen indie-label sein. lol


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2014)

Punktsieg Amnie - und wieder geht sie ungeschlagen aus den Ring


----------



## Naviesh (11. Februar 2014)

Ich habe es seit einigen Tagen und bin beeindruckt. Es ist - Gott sei Dank - ein typisches Final Fantasy. Ich habe etwas gebraucht, um mich zurecht zu finden. Die Gebiete fand ich zuerst etwas verworren, viel Gerenne von A nach B und die Menüs waren eine kleine Hürde zuerst. Mittlerweile habe ich das Prinzip dahinter verstanden und es macht unglaublich viel Spaß. Durch eine gesunde Anzahl an Skills wirkt es nicht überladen und die Kämpfe machen wirklich Spaß. Die Grafik ist toll geworden, aber mein Highlight ist die Musik. Ich habe noch nie so passende Klänge in einem Spiel gefunden, seit Donkey Kong Country 2. Ganz großes Lob an SE. Und ich sah eine Stufe 50 Rüstung für einen Dragooner und habe mir direkt danach einen Pikenier erstellt... Sagt alles 

Was mir nicht gefällt... Ich mag die Hilfstexte bei den Icons bzw. Skills nicht, wenn ich mit der Maus drüber fahre. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das ausschalten kann. Konnte bisher nichts finden. Manche Sprecher bzw. Texte finde ich deplatziert. Aber das war auch schon alles.

FF14 erfindet nichts neu, aber macht vieles bewährte richtig. Ich habe den Kauf nicht bereut. Und freue mich schon auf meine erste Instanz  Nur noch ein Level.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (19. Februar 2014)

So, meine Spielzeit Läuft jetzt dem Ende zu, ich bin Mittlerweile 50 und meine Story quest dürfte bald zuende sein.

Und ich werde das Abo nicht erweitern, ich hatte so viel Spaß wie mit noch keinen MMO in der Level zeit, und ein Großteil davon hat die Atmopsphäre, die abwechslungsreiche Level Phase und die Story Missionen dazu beigetragen.

Und auch wenn ich am leveln von Weiteren Klassen an sich Spaß hab, weiß ich das sobald die Hauptstory Fertig ist, mir ein Großer Motivationsfaktor fehlen wird,ich werde wohl immer mal wieder reinschauen wenn neuer Inhalt da ist der die Hauptquest weiter führt, aber ansonsten bin ich erst mal fertig mit Final Fantasy 14.

Ich hätte mir ehrlich gesagt eine viel Längere Level Phase Gewünscht, ich kann mit dem Endgame in MMO´s mittlerweile kaum noch was anfangen.

Man sieht sich also mit den nächsten Story Basierenden Patch/Addon wieder, allen die noch spielen viel spaß weiterhin^^


----------



## Pushkin (19. Februar 2014)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir ehrlich gesagt eine viel Längere Level Phase Gewünscht, ich kann mit dem Endgame in MMO´s mittlerweile kaum noch was anfangen.
> 
> Man sieht sich also mit den nächsten Story Basierenden Patch/Addon wieder, allen die noch spielen viel spaß weiterhin^^



hehe kenn ich - nach 2-3 MMORPG weiß man schon was nach dem Höchstlevel passiert. 

Entweder tägliche Rufquests oder 100x in die selben Inis gehen um irgendwelche Marken zu sammeln und dann wenn ma voll ausgerüstet ist kommt n Patch bei dem dann die ganzen Sachen die man sich erspielt hat alle schlechter sind als die neuen


----------



## hockomat (19. Februar 2014)

Na dann empfehle ich euch aber lieber Singleplayer Rpg´s denn ein Mmo läuft immer auf das Endgame hinaus


----------



## Xelyna1990 (19. Februar 2014)

hockomat schrieb:


> Na dann empfehle ich euch aber lieber Singleplayer Rpg´s denn ein Mmo läuft immer auf das Endgame hinaus



Wieso? Man muss das Endgame doch nicht spielen.

Ich hatte jetzt für 25&#8364; 3 wochen lang durchgehend Spaß, ist doch völlig egal ob ich das jetzt mit einem Single Player spiel oder nen MMO hab, zwingt einen ja niemand MMO´s weiter zu Spielen als zum Freimonat.


----------



## hockomat (19. Februar 2014)

Na ja wenn dir das so gefällt bitte  

Liegt eher daran glaub ich das ich das nicht nachvollziehen kann


----------



## Xelyna1990 (19. Februar 2014)

Eventuell bist du noch vom MMO denken geplagt das man sich an die Spiele Knechten muss anstatt nur so lange zu Spielen wie man eben Spaß dran hat


----------



## amnie (19. Februar 2014)

hockomat schrieb:


> Na dann empfehle ich euch aber lieber Singleplayer Rpg´s denn ein Mmo läuft immer auf das Endgame hinaus



wieso das denn? kann doch jeder spielen wie er will. 
ich mein klar, ich selbst spiel nen MMO auch für alles, aber wenn wer nur story oder nur endgame oder nur pvp, oder nur crafting will, is doch schnuppe. man hat das spiel ja dann gekauft un wenn man wieder bock hat kann man immernoch wieder nen monat mal bezahlen ;D


----------



## Tikume (23. Februar 2014)

Da es das Spiel für 12 EUR bei Steam gab, habe ich mich doch mal entschlossen nachzusehen wie so der aktuelle Stand ist.
Ich hatte auch zum ersten Release ein wenig gespielt, da gab es so eine Art Gast Zugang und das Ding war wirklich ein brennendes Stück Scheisse und das UI ein Schlag ins Gesicht eines jeden normalen Menschen.

Aktuell habe ich bis Level 10 gespielt - weiter reicht mein Wissensstand nicht.
Alles in allem muss man sagen, dass es ihnen gelungen ist das Spiel in einem Zustand zu verstetzen, in dem man Spaß haben kann. 
Unglaublicherweise haben unsere japanischen Freunde sogar ein UI hinbekommen, bei dem man nicht schreiend weglaufen will, im Gegenteil. Es macht jetzt nichts neu, aber es sieht hübsch aus und ist gut benutzbar. Ich finde es auch schön dass ich mich nicht dauernd zum looten bücken will.
Etwas inkonsequent sind dagegen die Questgegenstände die zwar einen eigenen Beutel haben, die man aber immer noch separat benutzen oder in NPC Fenster ziehen muss. Warum?

Der Beginn erzählt erstmal davon wie das Spiel gefloppt ist, verpackt in einen Weltuntergang. Die Rendersequenz ist nett, die Frage nach der Relevanz für mich bleibt.
Danach lande ich auf einem Schiff und kurz darauf in einer Stadt als Abenteurer. *gähn*
Dort werde ich erstmal eine geschlagene Stunde von A nach B geschickt. Das ist durchaus ok, aber irgendwann beginne ich mich doch mal zu fragen wann ich endlich etwas töten darf. Und sei es nur eine Ratte. Die Ratten werden es dann tatsächlich nach einer Stunde zusammen mit Marienkäfern.
Das Kampfsystem wirkt erstmal extrem altbacken und statisch. Ganz so statisch ist es dann nicht, es gibt Bereiche aus dem Boden aus die man rauslaufen sollte. Doof nur dass man dabei seine Spells unterbricht. Ausweichen gibt es gar nicht. Echt schade, daraus hätte man gut und gerne ein etwas dynamischeres Kampfsystem machen können.

Wirklich gut gefallen hat mir bisher das Gegnerdesign und wie im Thread weiter oben schon angemerkt wurde ist die Musik auch wirklich gut gelungen.
Ich erwische mich dabei "nur noch ein Quest" machen zu wollen.

Ganz nett sind auch die Fates, im Prinzip das gleiche wie die dynamischen Events bei GW2. Hier kann auch am Anfang schonmal ein bisschen der Punk abgehen und es war nett dann auch gleich mal die Mitspieler heilen zu können.
Dann bin ich auch auf ein Fate getroffen bei dem ich nicht mitmachen durfte, weil ich zu hoch im Level war. Da lobe ich mir die Runterstufung in GW2, warum gibt es das hier nicht?
Auch wenn ich es zu spät merkte: Die Entwickler haben dran gedacht, man muss allerdings auf einen Button drücken. Insofern Kommando Meckerziege zurück hier.

Schön dass man Gegenstände färben kann. Weniger schön, dass ich mir angesichts eine Kackgrünen Questbelohnung Farbe gekauft habe die ich nicht verwenden kann.
Offenbar muss man dazu erst färben lernen was ab Level 15 geht. Gut, kann man schon so machen.

Alles in allem ist das Spiel durchaus einen Blick wert. Ich persönlich werde es nach dem Probemonat sicher nicht weiterspielen. Das liegt aber nur teilweise am Spiel. Das Endgame mit Raids und blah trifft nicht meinen persönlichen Geschmack, den von anderen vielleicht schon.
Gerade WoWler die was ähnliches suchen, das aber eben doch nicht Wow ist können da einen Blick riskieren.


----------



## Wynn (23. Februar 2014)

also für die story ist es alles cool gemacht nur das endgame bietet ausser raiden leider nichts derzeit 

und dann halt vereinzelt lags weil alles serverbasiert ^^


----------



## amnie (23. Februar 2014)

ich frag mich ja bis heut was denn genau 'endgame' außer raiden noch sein soll... das hört man ja in jeeeeedem spiel, dass das endgame 'nur' raiden is...


----------



## Wynn (23. Februar 2014)

housing wär noch was aber bis das für einen persönlich kommt kann das ja noch bissel dauern ^^


----------



## Tikume (23. Februar 2014)

amnie schrieb:


> ich frag mich ja bis heut was denn genau 'endgame' außer raiden noch sein soll... das hört man ja in jeeeeedem spiel, dass das endgame 'nur' raiden is...


Es gibt Spiele die kamen in der Tat ohne Raiden aus 
Ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache. Es gibt auch Leute die Raiden als alleingültigen "Endgame" (das Wort gab es früher nicht mal) Inhalt sehen - ist ja auch ihr gutes Recht.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (23. Februar 2014)

Muss jeder für sich selbst Entscheiden, den meisten scheint Raiden ja zu reichen, und das gegenstück dafür ist für den rest dann wohl PvP oder eine Mischung aus beiden, in meinen fall wäre es zb PVP aber ich bevorzuge dann eher so etwas wie Burgenschlachten und hoffe das sich das PVP in TESO gut entwickelt.

Ansonten würde ich mir in MMO´s , gerade welche die Story wichtiger nehmen, mehr inhalte in die richtung wünschen, mehr Story Quest, Lange Questreihen für besondere Belohungen, neue Level Zonen, den meisten Spaß hab ich in MMOs beim Questen, besonders wenn man eine tolle main Quest wie in diesen MMO hat.

Aber spätestens mit einem Addon krieg ich das was mir spaß macht in einem Großen Paket, deswegen kann ich damit leben auf die Addons bei MMO´s zu warten, kann in der zeit ja auch noch andere Spiele spielen.


----------



## Bobbotter (23. Februar 2014)

Für mich ist ein richtig ausuferndes und kompliziertes Handwerk DAS Endgame schlechthin.Am liebsten hätte ich dass man alles was man lernt und die Zusammensetzung erst selbst raus finden müsste(wie Kochen in GW2 als Beispiel).Die Rezepte einfach von Mobs in der Welt random fallend, mit Spezialisierungen,usw.Qualitativ mit Raiditems auf gleichem Level aber zum Beispiel mit anderen Setboni.Jep das würde mein Endgame sein.


mfg Bobb


----------



## amnie (24. Februar 2014)

nja schön und gut, aber ffxiv hatte das ja beim ersten anlauf, und der mehrheit gefiel es nicht. und pvp zone kommt ebenfalls bald (tm), instanziert gibts das ja schon.... aber ja, äh, naja, nen 'endgame' wie in GW2 wird FFXIV nie haben, also nochmal die frage: wie soll denn 'endgame' bitte aussehen? ich sagte nicht, dass ICH unter 'endame' nur raid farmen verstehe. im gegenteil. 
ich sehe allerdings auch nicht, dass ich sobald ich 50 bin 'gezwungen' bin nur zu raiden. das, was andere spiele im 'endgame' haben, das hat das spiel auch. in der tat hab ich jetzt seit 3 wochen ne 50er kampflasse, bin noch nichmal im crystal tower gewesen und coil is noch in weeeeeiter ferne.


----------



## VigorMortis (24. Februar 2014)

Also isch habe lvl 7 Druide^^


----------



## Tikume (24. Februar 2014)

amnie schrieb:


> aber ja, äh, naja, nen 'endgame' wie in GW2 wird FFXIV nie haben, also nochmal die frage: wie soll denn 'endgame' bitte aussehen?


Das sieht nunmal jeder anders. Und wie schon geschrieben: Früher gab es diesen komischen Begriff gar nicht.
In Ultima Online war mein erster Char "fertig ausgeskillt" nach 7 Jahren, was natürlich nicht heisst dass er dann erst spielbar war.
Prinzipiell hat man in diesem Spiel schonmal bei Tod oft seine Sachen verloren oder sie gingen kaputt, und zum Zaubern benötigte man Reagenzien die sich verbraucht haben.
Es war also erstmal eine Art "Alltag". Gold verdienen, oder craften, Reagenzien einkaufen, etc. Wenn ein Pet gestorben ist war es tot und man musste ein neues zähmen - bei einem White Wyrm oder Night Mare nicht immer eine Sache die mal eben abgehakt ist. Und bei diesem Alltag sind einem die spanneden Erlebnisse durch die Begegnung mit anderen Spielern begegnet.
Es gab Housing. Du glaubst gar nicht wieviel Zeit man mit IDOC Camping, Haus bauen, einrichten und Kisten aufräumen verbringen kann. Eine Runenbibliothek aufbauen. Ein eigens Geschäft aufbauen und pflegen war ein Fulltime Job für sich, das kann ich Dir sagen. Oder coole neue Shops suchen und entdecken.
Oder auch das gute alle Rollenspiel, da gab es auch immer wieder zahlreiche Gelegenheiten. Wir haben auch eigene Quests entworfen und veranstaltet.
Oder einfach mal ne schöne Treasure Hunt und paar Schatzkarten gemacht.

An der Stelle höre ich mal auf zu schreiben


----------



## Xelyna1990 (24. Februar 2014)

> also nochmal die frage: wie soll denn 'endgame' bitte aussehen?



An wenn genau richtet sich die Frage?

Von uns hast du ja gehört wie Endgame für uns aussehen müsste damit es uns weiter unterhalten würde, und das ist eben für jeden Individuell anders.

Und die leute die Aktuell ihr Jeweiligen MMO spielen weil ihnen da das Endgame gefällt zeigen durch ihr weiterspielen was für ein Endgame sie wollen, Endgame kann man nicht generell runterbrechen damit es für alle funktioniert


----------



## Wynn (24. Februar 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> An der Stelle höre ich mal auf zu schreiben



wär doch mal was fürn buffed blog ^^

tikumes mmo vergangenheit


----------



## amnie (25. Februar 2014)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> An wenn genau richtet sich die Frage?
> 
> Von uns hast du ja gehört wie Endgame für uns aussehen müsste damit es uns weiter unterhalten würde, und das ist eben für jeden Individuell anders.
> 
> Und die leute die Aktuell ihr Jeweiligen MMO spielen weil ihnen da das Endgame gefällt zeigen durch ihr weiterspielen was für ein Endgame sie wollen, Endgame kann man nicht generell runterbrechen damit es für alle funktioniert



nee, sorry, aber ich les nur das immer wieder gleiche bla bla und im bezug auf 'wie soll das denn in ffxiv sein bzw was ist denn anders' kann mir auch keiner sagen.

pvp. schön. hat FFXIV aber bzw eine 'pvp-zone' kommt bald. davon ab ist das auch kein 'endgame', denn endgame is für mich nen - sowieso schwammig - begriff für etwas, dass man erst macht, wenn man max-level erreicht hat. und was soll denn das bitte außer raiden umfassen?? 

crafting genauso. hat FFXIV deutlich besseres als so manch andere spiele die die letzten jahre rausgekommen sind (ob es sich LOHNT ist ja wieder eine andere frage, und wie bereits erwähnt hatte version 1.0 ein ähnliches craftingsystem wie FFXI, die leute fanden es aber scheiße)

was gibts denn sonst noch so schönes völlig belangloses? ach ja... ruf farmen... dailies... treasure maps... housing (und wenn die eigene FC keins hat dann kann man ja mal nen bissel gil besorgen, hat man auch was zu tun)

aber nee. es gibt ja nix zu tun auf lvl 50. 
(das bedeutet übrigens in 99% aller fälle 'es gibt nix zu tun was ich gerne mache', nicht, dass es tatsächlich nix zu tun gibt)

ich finde das 'bah spiel hat kein endgame' gelaber eben insgesamt ziemich behämmert, und da ist es egal ob es jetzt um FFXIV geht oder SWTOR oder GW2 oder TSW oder EQ2 oder LOTRO oder DDO oder .. das tolle heute niemals funktinionierende UO (was ja nun mal so gaaarkein 'endgame' hat)

ich denke, viele verstehen einfach nicht, dass es sich bei FFXIV nunmal weder um einen grinder handelt, noch um ein sandbox spiel - und schon garnicht um ein spiel, von dem selbst die entwickler sagen, dass sie garnicht erwarten, dass es das 'hauptspiel' der leute ist...und entweder man kriegt den arsch hoch und 'macht' sich sein endgame, oder man raidet halt. glücklicherweise wird ja keiner gezwungen, zu spielen


----------



## Xelyna1990 (25. Februar 2014)

Muss wie gesagt jeder für sich selbst wissen und ob andere mit dem Gameplay zufrieden sind oder was für Probleme sie damit haben ist mir egal, betrifft ja uns als einzelne Person nicht.

Deswegen interessiert mich das "Gelaber" von anderen wie du es nennst ehrlich gesagt ebenso nicht, warum sollte ich mir auch darüber den Kopf zerbrechen, etwa ich hab halt Spaß am ende und Fühl mich Motiviert weiter zu Spielen, oder die Spielinhalte die mich Motivieren sind nicht vorhanden und ich hab das Gefühl ich verschwende meine Zeit, wenn andere an einer art Endgame Spaß haben oder eben nicht hab ich ja absolut nichts von.


----------



## amnie (26. Februar 2014)

na weils einfach unehrlich is zu sagen das spiel hätte im 'endgame' dann irgendwie 'nur' raiden, weils für die leute, die hier nur mitlesen eben schlichtweg nen falsches bild abgibt. 

der ton spielt die musik und so. ARR funktiniert genau auf die selbe schiene wie so cira 90% der MMOs die in den letzten 10 jahren so rauskamen. das kann man schlecht finden. geschenkt. aber 'mir gefällt das nicht, was man machen kann' ist eben eine ganz andere aussage als 'es gibt nichts zu tun'

(und vor allem wenn man weiß, dass die leute, die es 'doof' finden eben zb spiele wie GW2 bevorzugen, wo man eben dieses 'raiden' garnicht hat...)


----------



## Xelyna1990 (26. Februar 2014)

Dann hast es ja jetzt klar gestellt, mir wäre es trotzdem Ziemlich egal, letztendlich sieht jeder darin das was er will, da reicht eine Kleinigkeit die MMO X interessanter machen als Y um jemanden zu weiterspielen zu motivieren und ohne sich selbst davon ein Bild zu machen weiß man meist eher selten ob einen ein Spiel auch über den Freimonat oder die Maximalstufe bei laune hält.


----------



## Wolfner (8. März 2014)

Hab mir ARR kürzlich gekauft als es auf Steam rauskam und vorübergehend nur 12 Euro gekostet hat. Bin derzeit Level 20 und eigentlich überrascht.
Es ist nett und ich kann nur schwer erklären weshalb.

Es ist ein Questhub-basiertes generisches Themepark-MMORPG mit Daily-Quest Streuselzucker und automatischen Gruppeninhalten.
Yda und Papalymo gehen mir aufn Sack und so wie sich der Rest der eigenen Crew verhält möchte man am liebsten beim Kaiserreich mitmachen.


Ich schätze was es ausmacht (und auch besser macht als 90% des ganzen Gedöns, welches derzeit auf dem MMOG-Markt rumfliegt) ist die Ausführung.
Es geht leicht von der Hand, das Kampfsystem - so lahm es ja eigentlich ist - lässt sich auch mit dem Gamepad steuern, ich muss nicht ständig der Questlinie nachlaufen, sondern kann auch mal das Bestiarium füllen um tatsächliche Fortschritte zu machen. Das freiere Gameplay kann man noch auffüllen mit Gruppeninhalten und Freibriefen die überall (und auch von überall aus) zu kriegen sind. Fates/Public Quests gibts auch noch. Die kann man recht ordentlich im Vorbeilaufen/Erkundungsmodus mitnehmen.
Die Welt ist außerdem ganz nett. Von der Musikuntermalung ganz zu schweigen. Das Housing scheint auch was herzumachen, obwohl ich das mit Level 20 noch nicht so sehr beurteilen kann (was ich derzeit von den Häusern gesehen habe dürfte es aber einen kleinen Mangel an unterschiedlichen Möbeln geben).

Es fühlt sich storymäßig bisher ähnlich an wie FF4 bis FF6, wobei FF6 wahrscheinlich mein liebster Teil ist. Das dürfte auch etwas ausmachen.
So etwas wie Tetra Master und Gold Saucer soll ja auch noch kommen (also noch mehr "nebenher" Inhalt) und ich hoffe zumindest dass SQE sich in Sachen Schwierigkeitsgrad in Zukunft auch nach FF11 ausrichtet - also auch optionale Superbosse einbaut, welche jahrelang nicht geschlagen werden. Das würde maßgeblich zur Vorstellung über die Herausforderung im Spiel beitragen - und ich sag das als Spieler der gut 99% des Highend-Contents der meisten MMOGs mangels Zeit nie sehen konnte. Meist auch, weil es einfach nicht so interessant ist. Ein zusätzlicher Schwierigkeitsgrad bei Storybossen ist einfach nicht dasselbe.

Mal sehen wie es gegen Ende des Freimonats aussieht. Wenn es so bleibt, erweitere ich zumindest noch ein Monat.


----------



## Slayed (22. Mai 2014)

Halli Hallo!
Ich hätte mal eine kurze frage an die PS3'ler unter euch, wie sieht es aus mit der Steuerung? 
Ich kann es mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen dass die "komplexe" Steuerung eines MMORPG's "gediegen" auf eine Konsole übertragbar ist.

Mfg


----------



## Xelyna1990 (22. Mai 2014)

Ich spiel zwar auf der ps4 aber kommt ja auf das selbe raus.

Steuerung geht problemlos, gibt auch ein Video vn SE das die Steuerung Erklärt, ich spiele meinen Barden und meinen Scholar/Summoner problemlos mit Gamepad, nach einer kurzen eingewöhnungszeit ist das ganze kein Problem mehr.

Einzig eine Tastatur sollte man natürlich für den Chat angeschlossen haben.

Alternativ kann mn aber auch einfach Maus und Tastatur an die Konsole anschließen.


----------



## Tikume (22. Mai 2014)

AUch wenn es die PS4 Fassung ist, an der Steuerung dürfte sich nicht sooooviel ändern (Touchpad wird halt fehlen):

Test



> Auch mit der Bedienung der unzähligen Zauber hatten wir anfangs unsere Schwierigkeiten. Mit den hinteren Schultertasten aktiviert ihr je eine Zusammenstellung von acht Fähigkeiten, die ihr dann mit einer Aktionstaste oder dem Steuerkreuz auslöst. Wenn ihr mehr als 16 Angriffe benötigt, richtet ihr euch weitere Fähigkeiten-Profile ein, zwischen denen ihr im Kampf munter hin und her wechseln könnt. So ist es zwar möglich, wirklich jeden noch so unwichtigen Befehl über eine Tastenkombination anzuwählen, doch steuert sich der Held selbst nach einigen Stunden Eingewöhnungszeit komplizierter und langsamer als mit Tastatur und Maus! Gleiches gilt auch für das Touch-Pad, das als Mausersatz fungiert und euch etwa Fensterelemente im User Interface ansteuern lässt. Die Bedienhilfe kommt nicht an die Geschwindigkeit und Präzision einer originalen Maus heran. Wie gut, dass ihr beides, also Maus und Tastatur, an die Playstation 4 anschließen könnt &#8211; auch wenn ihr dann nicht mehr das gewohnte Wohnzimmer-Feeling habt.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (22. Mai 2014)

Ich finde in dem Test wird die Steuerung aber etwas "schwer" dargestellt was sie wenn man sie Gelernt hat sicher nicht ist, wenn man natürlich vom PC generell kommt, oder gar bis jetzt nur auf den PC gespielt hat, ist es eine Extreme umgewöhnung, Beginnt man allerdings sein Abenteuer mit dem Gamepad, sollte das ganze kein Problem sein.

Würde ich mich jetzt mit Maus und Tastatur vor das spiel setzen, würde ich ohne längere Eingewöhnung keine Primae im Hardmode schaffen, ich hab das spiel einfach anders Gelernt.

Ein par Punkte kann man noch ergänzen.



> Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist das Zielsystem: Mit dem Steuerkreuz nehmt ihr einen Gegner respektive Freund ins Visier oder schaltet zwischen euren Zielen hin und her. Doch erwischt ihr nicht selten den Falschen: Gerade im Kristallturm, wo neben diversen Gegnern auch 24 Mitspieler durchs Bild huschen, kann es schon mal mehrere Sekunden dauern, bis ihr endlich den gewünschten Widersacher angreifen könnt.



Hier wäre anzumerken das es zb mehre Sortierfunktionen gibt die man Automatisch beim Kampfstart aktivieren lassen kann, dazu hat man noch im Kampf die Möglichkeit zu Sotieren was man anvisieren möchte, womit dann die Größe der eigenen Gruppe keine Relevanz hätte, weswegen auch Kristallturm und CO keinen Unterschied machen.



> Doch steuert sich der Held selbst nach einigen Stunden Eingewöhnungszeit komplizierter und langsamer als mit Tastatur und Maus!



Wichtig ist aber wohl generell, wer Lieber mit Maus und Tastatur spielt sollte auch ganz klar damit spielen, ansonsten bewegt sich das ganze für mich auf den level von Beat em Ups, ein Fightstick ist natürlich das Optimum, mit einen Gamepad kann man aber ebenfalls ganz oben mitspielen, man muss sein Eingabegerät einfach nur Meistern, "schwer" langsam oder Komplixiert halte ich generell keine Steuerung in ARR, es ist einfach Gewöhnung.



> Gleiches gilt auch für das Touch-Pad, das als Mausersatz fungiert und euch etwa Fensterelemente im User Interface ansteuern lässt. Die Bedienhilfe kommt nicht an die Geschwindigkeit und Präzision einer originalen Maus heran.



Das ist im Grunde der Winzigste Unterschied zwischen Ps3 und Ps4 Version und in dem fall auch ein "Nutzloser" unterschied, Das Touchpad ist absolut keine Bereicherung und ich hab es recht schnell Deaktiviert, man ist schneller dran einfach mit der Select Taste durch die UI elemente zu schalten und falls man doch einen Mauszeiger brauch kann man sich einen Aktivieren und ihn mit den Linken stick Steuern (auch wenn ich das noch nie gemacht hab weil es dafür keinen Grund gab)


----------



## karstenschilder (23. Mai 2014)

Tastatur und Mausspieler rümpfen ihre Nase übers Gamepad.

Gamepadspieler rümpfen ihre Nase über Tastatur und Maus.

War schon immer so und die eine Seite wird sich nur sehr selten von der anderen Seite der Macht überzeugen lassen.

Ich selbst spiele mit Gamepad (Heiler) sowohl am PC als auch PS4 (vorher PS3) und habe bis auf Mogry Ex und Verschlungene Schatten 8 und 9 den gesamten Content clear. Die fehlenden Sachen habe ich jetzt zwar noch nicht gespielt, jedoch weiß ich von Berichten, dass diese ebenso problemlos mit dem Gamepad zu meistern sind.


----------



## amnie (23. Mai 2014)

aus eigener erfahrung berichte ich hier mal

anmerkung vorweg: spiele hauptsächlich weißmagier, also heiler

besitze PS3, PS4 und PC-version



unterschiede im handling gibt es ganz klar. ich persönlich bevorzuge steuerung mit tastatur und maus, aber auch nur weil ich eh beim tastatur+maus spielen mein eigenes 'system' habe, was schon relativ 'optimiert' ist. noch dazu besitze ich einiges an kleinscheiß, den man nich braucht, aber das spielen erleichtert 
ich bin allerdings zugegebenermaßen auch ziemlich faul, was bedeutet, dass ich die ps4-version - und vorher die ps3-version - einfach mit controler zocke.

meine Free Company (weiß grad den deutschen begriff nich aber das sind halt die 'gilden' des spiels) ist derzeit bis Coil Turn 4. das ist nicht der derzeit schwerste content, aber auch nich so ganz ohne wenn man in ner 'casual' FC is. egal. 

jedenfalls heil ich regelmäßig auf der ps4 und ohne jemandem nahe treten zu wollen, aber wenn man das nich hinbekommt muss man schon leicht einen weg haben. wem die steuerung zu kompliziert ist, der is wahrscheinlich so eingefahren in sein 'mit WASD laufen und Tab gegner anvisieren' dass er/sie nix auf die reihe kriegt)

das spiel kommt mit massig tutorials daher, die man vielleicht einfach mal machen sollte, um sich dran zu gewöhnen. wenn jemand neu einsteigt bei MMOS (oder auch gaming insgesamt) dürfte der/diejenige wohl mit tastatur und maus genauso eine eingewöhnungsphase haben wie mit controler.

MMOs sind nunmal hauptsächlich auf dem PC anzufinden, dementsprechend dürfte fast jeder typische MMO-spieler erstmal nen moment rumfluchen bei der controler-steuerung. ich hab früher selbst fast nur konsole gezockt un als ich dann meinen ersten PC hatte war ich auch erstmal planlos. 

einer unser Coil-tanks spielt übrigens *mit controler am PC* (wie viele andere auch), so viel besser findet er die controler-steuerung. würden die wohl nicht tun, wenn die controler-steuerung wirklich so bescheiden wäre, wie in dem test da dargestellt 

na jedenfalls, *Slayed*, ich nehme mal aufgrund deiner Frage an, dass du schon eher Konsolen-spieler bist und eh die Steuerung mit controler gewöhnt bist. bei amazon gibts die ps3-version derzeit für 14&#8364;. ich würde mal sagen das kann man mal riskieren 

http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B00CZ5VEJY/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
hier, da finden sich ja auch rezessionen speziell zur ps3-version, die auch die steuerung ansprechen


----------



## Slayed (23. Mai 2014)

Oh gott, ich dachte mir eher "FFXIV" Forum sieht etwas verschlafen aus (entschuldigt mich bitte ) und dann so fixe und vorallem aussagende Antworten, sehr nice 

Genau das dachte ich mir auch amnie, hab mir es im PSN Store geholt und bin grade eifrig am Runterladen 

Ich hoffe man sieht sich in Eorzea (?) !


----------



## Xelyna1990 (25. Mai 2014)

Hat eigendlich jemand auser mir noch Lag Spikes in letzter zeit?`

Ich hatte das am PC nie und an meiner Ps4 am anfang auch nicht.

Aber irgendwann an einen Tag flog ich ständig mit dem fehler 9000 raus und konnte zum teil die ganze nacht und den nächsten Morgen nicht einloggen.

Laut forum lag das nicht an SE sondern an einem Französischen Router der irgendwo probleme machte.

Seit dem tag hab ich die Lag Spikes so alle par Minuten, alle bleiben etwa 5 Sekunden stehen und Plötzlich läut das spiel im Zeitraffer weiter.

An sich war das bis jetzt noch kein Problem, ich fang jetzt allerdings das heilen an (bin seit gestern level 50 mit meinem Scholar) und kann in solchen momenten natürlich nur raten wer wie viel HP verliert, meist Overheal ich einfach den Tank zur sicherheit.

Auch ist das natürlich extrem tödlich bei Hardmode Bossen mit viel AOE.

Allerdings hab ich dafür keine Lösung bis jetzt gefunden und ich bin damit wohl nicht alleine.


----------



## Wynn (25. Mai 2014)

aus den grund habe ff14 arr aufgehört weil halt alles vom server berechnet wird da kannste aus den ae draussen sein oder die heilung durchcasten und der server sagt nö

dachte die wollten das fixxen ^^ das war ja das problem schon letzten winter


----------



## amnie (25. Mai 2014)

ich hab genau seit provider-wechsel (O2 nach Teledoof) keine probleme mehr, aber nen paar leute aus meiner linkshell (deutsche) berichteten die tage von massiv lag. aus meiner FC (international, aber hauptsächlich amis) kam hingegen eigentlich garnix. das kann also schon sein, dass das wirklich an irgend ner verbindung liegt, aber ich hab da auch nich so wiiiirklich nen plan. das spiel insgesamt is ja schon dafür bekannt das man wenn man keine super stabile leitung hat dann auch mal auf problemchen stößt. deshalb konnte ich ja auch vor meinem wechsel 'endgame' bis auf CT komplett knicken (vor allem als heiler. wenn man als dps mal nen paar sekunde stockt das merkt dank auto-attack eh nur wer wirklich aufpasst. lol)


----------



## Wynn (25. Mai 2014)

habe kabel deutschland 50 mb - in allen mmos (rift,neverwinter,gw2,swtor,tsw,wow) ping von 30/40 ms nur ff14 arr da routen die halt ganz mies oder über nen billig servercenter.

damals sollte man ja trace route machen und man erkannte sehr gut sobald man halt von seiner leitung weg war und es zu den amerika server geht da gabs hohen ping und packet loss und den kann auch keine gute leitung einfangen wenn der flaschenhals bei den final fantasy server ist ^^

deshalb warten viele leute auch lieber bei teso auf den versprochene eu server weil das pvp sehr lagt


----------



## Xelyna1990 (25. Mai 2014)

Ebenfalls kabel Deutschland, und hör ich in dem zusammenhang zu den Problemen auch nicht zum ersten mal.

Ist gerade bei Titan gerade extrem nervig, ansonsten ging es zum glück bei anderen bossen bis jetzt :/


----------



## Wynn (25. Mai 2014)

dafür haben telekom kunden sehr oft in letzter zeit ärger mit den wow servern weil da falsch geroutet wird ^^


----------



## amnie (25. Mai 2014)

naja ich bin mit sicherheit auch kein 'fan' der telekom, aber besser als o2 isses allemal. wurde ja immer schlimmer bei mir und die wollten uns nur erzählen es läge an den leitungen im haus (was ja nunmal definitiv nicht der fall ist, sonst hätten wir ja immernoch probleme...) lach. 
ich glaub damals wo SWTOR grad neu raus war hatten ja auch telekom-kunden teilweise probleme auf die EU server zu kommen, aber das weiß ich nich mehr so. 
maaaaal nen problem is ja auch nich so das ding, aber bei mir wars halt merklich immer schlimmer geworden die letzten 2 jahre, halt seit o2 den alice-kram übernommen hat, und irgendwann hat man dann eben die schnauze voll

(um mal beim beispiel ffxiv zu bleiben, ich konnte teilweise schon titan normal nicht machen und musste auf den 'trick' ausweichen, eben vor dem slide ganz nah an titan ranzulaufen damit ich nich runterflieg... äh. nee. unschön)

wobei ich ja immernoch finde noch viel nerviger isses wenn man dann von anderen hört 'neee das spiel is völlig in ordnung so ich hab ja keine probleme'. klar, ich hab JETZT auch keine probleme mehr, aber das heißt ja nich, dass ich mir das vorher eingebildet hab, und an meinem system lags ja auch definitiv nich, den neuen PC hatte ich ja vor der neuen leitung 
(wobei man den 'system-lag' auch nicht ignorieren sollte, aber das is dann wieder nen anderes thema)

leider wird sich das ganze natürlich nicht schnell fixen lassen, und ich weiß auch nicht wie kostspielig sowas ist, aber man kann ja immernoch hoffen, dass durch den erfolg des spiels dann doch mal irgendwann geswitched wird zu nem client-basierden system. die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt oder so


----------



## karstenschilder (26. Mai 2014)

Auf dem PC kann man so Routingprobleme noch recht geschmeidig mit VPN Diensten wie Battleping umschiffen. Schuld an der Misere ist Geiz ist geil oder so.

Auf der PS3 ist man leider auf verlorenem Posten.

Die PS4 Version wird scheinbar anders geroutet (über PSN?). Außer ein paar gelegentlichen Spitzen läuft die eigentlich ganz fluffig. Die "erwähnenswertesten" Contents, welche ich bisher auf der PS4 gelegt habe, waren T5 und T7.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (15. August 2014)

Hab mal eine frage zum Aktuellen Event, wie viele Tage brauch man um sich alle Items zu holen? Also den Feuertanz, die Yukata und den Badeanzug?

Ich würde das gern alles haben, aber kann mir erst nächsten monat wieder ein Abo machen und hätte dann so viel ich weiß nur noch 8 tage zeit.


----------



## karstenschilder (16. August 2014)

So in ner halben Stunde bis Stunde ist man eigentlich durch.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (16. August 2014)

So kurz? Also kein Farmen von ein Haufen Marken durch Fates oder irgendwelche Time Blocks ?

Dann mach ich mir da mal keine sorgen das ich die Items verpasse =) danke


----------



## amnie (16. August 2014)

nee. eigentlich kann man bei den events in FFXIV bisher immer davon ausgehen, dass man das sammeln auch an einem tag schafft (naja, außer bei den nach tagen gestaffelten, logischweise. wobei man die auch an einem tag schaffen könnte. nur halt nich am ersten ;D)

is halt alles eher 'lustiger' kram, nix zwanghaftes. badeanzüge und yukatas kannste beim vendor kaufen uns sonst halt als questgeschenke (da musste aber nur zu den mini-spielchen hinlaufen)
die mini-spielchen ham auch diesmal nix mit fates zu tun. hehe. sind aber recht spaßig.

ich glaub den bomb-dance kriegste dann nachdem du jedes mini-spiel einmal gemacht hast und wieder zurück nach limsa läufst


----------



## Kontinuum (16. August 2014)

lasst die leute doch ihre kritik äußern.
leute - wie ich - wollen wissen ob das spiel gut ist ohne vorher selbst 21978301273 stunden reinzuinvestieren, also interessiert mich ob man keine beschäftigung im lategame hat.

ich weiß, dass ich nicht spielen muss. diese info ist aber total uninteressant genauso wie für einen autokäufer zu wissen dass er auch fahrrad fahren kann.
relativierungen verändern nunmal nicht die sachlage.


----------



## Egooz (16. August 2014)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> lasst die leute doch ihre kritik äußern.
> leute - wie ich - wollen wissen ob das spiel gut ist ohne vorher selbst 21978301273 stunden reinzuinvestieren, also interessiert mich ob man keine beschäftigung im lategame hat.
> 
> ich weiß, dass ich nicht spielen muss. diese info ist aber total uninteressant genauso wie für einen autokäufer zu wissen dass er auch fahrrad fahren kann.
> relativierungen verändern nunmal nicht die sachlage.



Hm...entweder ich versteh den Zusammenhang nicht, oder ihr habt eben diesen (raus)editiert. 

Wie auch immer, bei FF XIV ARR kann man sich jedenfalls gut informieren, was einen auf dem maximalen Level erwartet. Wer auf (typischen) Themepark steht, sollte keine bösen Überraschungen erleben.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (16. August 2014)

Ich sehe den Kontext auch nicht so ganz ^^


----------



## Wynn (16. August 2014)

er hat wahrscheinlich bei seite 1 bei posting 1 auf sofort antwort geklickt und die restlichen 18 seiten ignoriert


----------



## amnie (17. August 2014)

also ich nehme es mal an, weil ich jetzt circa 2 minuten lang versucht hab, herauszufinden, wo genau ich irgendwem seine meinung nicht gelassen habe. haha


----------



## Xelyna1990 (19. August 2014)

Ich sehe das richtig das am 22 August das Gratis Login Event für leute ist die einen Account haben aber Aktuell kein Abo?

Auf buffed Stand nur was das es interessant ist für alle die schon immer mal in Final Fantasy rein Schnupper wollte, wenn ich mich aber richtig erinnere war das Letzte Login event nicht für neue Spieler, sondern für alte spieler die ihr Abo gekündigt hatten, deswegen bin ich gerade etwas verwirrt.


----------



## amnie (20. August 2014)

japp, is teil der 'geburtstagsfeier'..


hier die grafik hat wer im offiziellen forum gepostet, da kann man alle sachen sehen die so im moment in- und out-of-game anstehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karstenschilder (21. August 2014)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das richtig das am 22 August das Gratis Login Event für leute ist die einen Account haben aber Aktuell kein Abo?



Diese 2 Wöchige Aktion wird sicherlich wie die letzte für Leute ohne das Spiel sein. Was für Leute mit abgelaufenen Abo gewesen ist, was das Gratis Login Wochenende, welches es mit Patch 2.30 gegeben hat.

EDIT: Ok. Die Aktion ist diesmal doch nur für Altspieler.


----------



## Nexarius (25. August 2014)

An sich ist FF 14 ARR echt ein tolles Spiel geworden. Vor allem die ganzen Gruppeninhalte sind toll - Dungeons, Primae, Raids etc. - genial und es gibt sehr viel davon.

Was mich gewaltig nervt, sind: 

1. die fehlende Komplexität der einzelnen Jobs / Klassen unter sich - sprich es gibt immer nur EINE Spielweise pro Klasse. Mega langweilig.

2. das ewige, unnötige Umhergelaufe - tausendmal in den Sonnenwind, nur um kurz mit dem NPC zu labern und dann wieder weg - und da gibt es nicht mal einen Ätherstein.

3. die vielen "Black Out Screens" bei Städten und Zonen. Eine persistent Welt wäre halt doch schöner.

4. das ultra träge Kampfsystem. Muss das sein? Skills casten ewig, das gesamte System ist wegen des irre hohen GCDs unglaublich langsam. Und dann auch die zeitliche Ungenauigkeit bei Bodeneffekten etc... man MUSS immer gefühlt 0,5 Sekunden vor dem Skill raus, sonst wird man doch noch erwischt, auch wenn man am Ende draußen steht. 

Ansonsten ist FF XIV echt super. Grandiose Grafik und tolle Gruppeninhalte, wie gesagt.


----------



## karstenschilder (26. August 2014)

Mehrere Spielweisen sind immer so eine Sache. Wenn ich da an WoW zurückdenke. Ein anständiges Balancing haben die da nie hinbekommen. Irgendeine Spielweise hat sich immer als die Stärkste herausgestellt und so gab es im Endgame da auch keine echte Auswahl. Die Flexibilität war mehr schein als sein.

Gerade beim Balancing der Klassen (PvE) leistet SE IMHO eine sehr gute Arbeit. Klar spielen sich manche Klassen bei bestimmten Inhalten schwieriger als andere. Aber dass Klasse X zu Inhalt Y nicht mitgenommen wird, erlebe ich in diesem Spiel nicht. Da können sich andere eine Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## Egooz (26. August 2014)

Nexarius schrieb:


> An sich ist FF 14 ARR echt ein tolles Spiel geworden. Vor allem die ganzen Gruppeninhalte sind toll - Dungeons, Primae, Raids etc. - genial und es gibt sehr viel davon.
> 
> Was mich gewaltig nervt, sind:
> 
> ...



Kann ich absolut verstehen, auch wenn mich diese Dinge in FF XIV ARR absolut nicht stören. Obwohl...doch die Instanzierung, die den Konsolen geschuldet ist stört mich schon ein wenig. Vor allem das Kapmfsystem finde ich schön entschleunigt (um im Feierabend entspannt zu daddeln) und macht die Grätsche zwischen MMOG und rundenbasiertem Kampf. Die verzögerten AE Effekte sind glaube ich eher der Verbindung zuzuschreiben. 

Mich würde es aber nicht stören pro Klasse z.B. eine 2. Waffe einzuführen. Aber das wird sicher per Job kommen.


----------



## Nexarius (26. August 2014)

Es liegt nicht an der Verbindung, ich hab unter 50ms zum Server - falls du das meintest.

Diese Verzögerungen hat "jeder", seit Release. Das liegt - laut damaliger Erklärung - wohl daran, dass der Server die Inhalte nur alle 0,3 Sekunden oder sowas abfragt. Man heilt einen Charaktere, der kurz vor dem Tod ist, die Heilung kommt eigentlich an, der Charakter ist aber bereits tot, nur der Server wusste es noch nicht bzw. hat es noch nicht angezeigt - oder eben mit den AE-Effekten. Passiert leider zu häufig. 

Dass die Klassen nur eine Spielweise haben würde mich nicht stören, wenn diese etwas komplexer wäre - das ist sie nun aber leider bei vielen eher weniger. Deswegen finde ich das etwas enttäuschend. An sich ist das System gut durchdacht, aber eben recht... fad, wenn man es so sagen kann. Ich spiele momentan einen Weißmagier hoch, das Heilen gefällt mir ziemlich gut, aber das Leveln... Steinra, Steinra, Streinra, Steinra und das weitere hundert Mal. So sieht der Levelalltag aus *LOL*. Nun, aber wie gesagt - was SE gelungen ist, ist erstaunlich. Ich hab mir FF XIV zu Release gekauft 2010 und genau 5 Minuten gespielt. Es war wirklich grauenvoll. Und jetzt? Richtig gut. 

Ich fände es schön, wenn es auf 50 eben noch neue Job-Q mit neuen Skills geben würde. Zumindest 1, 2 oder 3. Das würde das Spielen nach 50 noch sinnvoller gestalten.


----------



## karstenschilder (26. August 2014)

Ein Weißmagier ist nun mal ein...Heiler. Das der keine breite Palette an Schadensskills hat, liegt in der Natur der Sache. By Design hast du die DMG Skills ohnehin nur für die Solo Sachen. Dafür hat er am Ende ein breites Repertoire an Skills für die Heilung die auch im Grunde alle gebraucht werden. Ich selbst spiele das Spiel seit der Beta mit einem DS3 Pad und habe mich z.B. wie ein Elch über die Einführung der Schultertastenkombos gefreut, weil mir die standardmäßigen 16 Tasten einfach nicht gereicht haben um alles ohne Setwechselzwang unterzubringen.

Und ja, der GCD bringt durchaus auch taktische Elemente mit in den Kampf, weil du dir dadurch später sehr genau überlegen musst, wann du welchen Skill einsetzt.


----------



## Nexarius (26. August 2014)

karstenschilder schrieb:


> Und ja, der GCD bringt durchaus auch taktische Elemente mit in den Kampf, weil du dir dadurch später sehr genau überlegen musst, wann du welchen Skill einsetzt.



Nun, nicht wirklich. Oder ist das in Raids doch so dramatisch? Das ändert sich doch sehr schnell, also der Nutzen einzelner Skills. Der verleiht FF XIV eher den antiquierten Hauch, den es besitzt - in vielen Dingen. Siehe das unnötige Hin- & Hergelaufe, die sehr starke Einschränkung der jeweiligen Klassen / Jobs und die unnötigen Ladebildschirme. Ob das sein musste, ist eine Frage, dass es für viele anscheinend wenig störend ist, aber allem Anschein nach eine positive Tatsache, die für das Spiel spricht.


----------



## amnie (26. August 2014)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht an der Verbindung, ich hab unter 50ms zum Server - falls du das meintest.
> 
> Diese Verzögerungen hat "jeder", seit Release. Das liegt - laut damaliger Erklärung - wohl daran, dass der Server die Inhalte nur alle 0,3 Sekunden oder sowas abfragt. Man heilt einen Charaktere, der kurz vor dem Tod ist, die Heilung kommt eigentlich an, der Charakter ist aber bereits tot, nur der Server wusste es noch nicht bzw. hat es noch nicht angezeigt - oder eben mit den AE-Effekten. Passiert leider zu häufig.
> 
> ...



wir sprechen uns wieder nachdem du Leviathan Ex geheilt hast 
übrigens GIBT es diese quests auf lvl 50 wo du nen skill freischaltest. alle jobskills werden mit quests freigeschaltet. klar, die sind meißt recht popelig, aber je nach klasse sind die schon teilweise etwas hackelig. und vor allem bei druide/weißmagier hab ich mich zb beim ersten mal etwas schwer getan. klar, jetzt wo ich das spiel seit nem jahr spiele sind die auch 'supereinfach' aber wenn selbst yoshi-p sagt lvl 1-50 sind 'tutorial' kann ich dem mitlerweile durchaus zustimmen. aber das macht mir auch nix, ich hab auch wärend der level-phase viel spaß

un was das hin-und-herlaufen angeht 
naja, es is immernoch nen final fantasy spiel?


----------



## karstenschilder (27. August 2014)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Oder ist das in Raids doch so dramatisch?



Habe schon genügend Situationen erlebt, in denen ich tatenlos dem Wipe entgegenblicken musste, weil der GCD der letzten Aktion noch lief.

Du wirst später mit den Castzeiten und GCDs sehr genau vorausplanen und priorisieren müssen, weil die Zeitfenster immer knapper und die Folgen falscher Entscheidungen zunehmend erbarmungsloser werden.

Und nutzlose Skills wirst du beim Weißmagier nicht wirklich finden. Es gibt genau einen Skill welchen ich nicht in meinem Set drin habe. Das ist der, welcher für ein paar Sekunden das Zaubertempo anhebt. Der Rest + ein paar Crossskills sind bei mir immer in Gebrauch. Manche nicht so oft, weil sie von der Situationen abhängen. Ungenutzt bleiben sie jedoch nicht.


----------



## Nexarius (27. August 2014)

amnie schrieb:


> wir sprechen uns wieder nachdem du Leviathan Ex geheilt hast
> übrigens GIBT es diese quests auf lvl 50 wo du nen skill freischaltest. alle jobskills werden mit quests freigeschaltet. klar, die sind meißt recht popelig, aber je nach klasse sind die schon teilweise etwas hackelig. und vor allem bei druide/weißmagier hab ich mich zb beim ersten mal etwas schwer getan. klar, jetzt wo ich das spiel seit nem jahr spiele sind die auch 'supereinfach' aber wenn selbst yoshi-p sagt lvl 1-50 sind 'tutorial' kann ich dem mitlerweile durchaus zustimmen. aber das macht mir auch nix, ich hab auch wärend der level-phase viel spaß
> 
> un was das hin-und-herlaufen angeht
> naja, es is immernoch nen final fantasy spiel?




Ich hab bereits einen Job auf 50, ich habe nur vor einigen Wochen woanders neu angefangen. Also weiß ich sehr gut, wie das funktioniert, aber es gibt eben nur EINE Fähigkeit für 50. Das könnte man ausbauen. 

Was genau hat das Hin- & Herlaufen mit Final Fantasy zu tun? Ich hab mittlerweile fast 10 FF-Titel gespielt, klar wird viel gelaufen, das kann man aber nicht vergleichen. Die ganze Lauferei zum Sonnenwind ist einfach eine extrem madige Design-Entscheidung und zeugt eben davon, dass FF ein eher altmodisches MMORPG ist (was nicht schlecht sein muss, wie gesagt - nur ist es ein ganz großer Nerv-Faktor).

Und was meinst du denn mit dem Leviatan Ex? Wegen der Verbindung oder wegen was?


@ karstenschilder

Da ist dann aber eher die Frage, ob das mit dem extrem hohen GCD sein muss oder eben nicht. Hab gelesen, dass es dazu viele negative Meinungen gibt, wundert mich nicht - dadurch ist das Spiel halt sehr langsam, wenn man es mit neueren MMORPGs vergleicht - aber wie oben schon gesagt, altmodisch heißt nicht schlecht, nur anders.


----------



## amnie (27. August 2014)

nein, aber leviathan extreme is einfach der erste fight der mir so als beispiel einfiel wo du definitiv denkst 'oh gott ich würd gern mehr zeit haben um zu planen was ich tu'


----------



## karstenschilder (28. August 2014)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Da ist dann aber eher die Frage, ob das mit dem extrem hohen GCD sein muss oder eben nicht. Hab gelesen, dass es dazu viele negative Meinungen gibt, wundert mich nicht - dadurch ist das Spiel halt sehr langsam, wenn man es mit neueren MMORPGs vergleicht - aber wie oben schon gesagt, altmodisch heißt nicht schlecht, nur anders.



Das Ganze gleicht sich halt durch die zunehmende Komplexität der Mechaniken wieder aus. Je mehr du dem aktuellen Ende entgegen blickst, desto größer wird die Menge der Dinge, auf die du dich gleichzeitig konzentrieren musst. Momentan arbeiten wir uns in den Turn 9 der verschlungenen Schatten ein und da gibts noch mehr als genug Hektik, Panik und Gewusel.


----------



## Nexarius (28. August 2014)

Danke für die ganzen Impressionen.


----------



## Piti49 (2. Oktober 2014)

Bin gerade wieder voll drin  einfach das beste an Atmosphäre und Stimmigkeit was es gibt


----------



## Keashaa (5. Oktober 2014)

Bin gerade wieder voll drin  einfach das beste an Atmosphäre und Stimmigkeit was es gibt

 

Mit Atmosphäre und Stimmigkeit stimme ich dir zu. Leider musste ich eben wieder feststellen, warum ich FFIX ein Jahr lang beiseite gelegt hatte. Das Konzept der Server-Client-Kommunikation ist einfach grottenschlecht. Da stehst du als Tank da, der Boss wirkt einen Atem nach vorne, du läufst (für alle sichtbar) aus dem Ding raus (und zwar sehr weit) und kriegst trotzdem jeden zweiten Schaden rein. Sicher ist  auch mal ein Fehler meinerseits dabei, aber nicht in der Menge, wie mir das Spiel weismachen will. Schade, hätte gerne die Mainstory zuende gespielt, aber nicht so...


----------



## karstenschilder (6. Oktober 2014)

Da stehst du als Tank da, der Boss wirkt einen Atem nach vorne, du läufst (für alle sichtbar) aus dem Ding raus (und zwar sehr weit) und kriegst trotzdem jeden zweiten Schaden rein. 

 

In manchen wenigen Fällen liegt das am Spieler oder an zu schwacher PC Hardware.

 

In den meisten Fällen liegt das Problem auf der Route, die der Datenverkehr nimmt. Das ist Provider *und *Standortabhängig. Dem kann man derzeit nur mit VPN Diensten begegnen.

 

Allerdings soll es wohl Hoffnung auf europäische Server geben. Wenn dann der Datenverkehr weiterhin über die problematischen Peeringknoten läuft, wird sich für die Problemspieler jedoch auch damit nicht viel ändern. Ich kann das Interview mangels der erforderlichen Sprachkenntnisse nicht selber lesen. Wer gut in französisch ist, kann sich es ja mal anschauen.

 

http://www.jeuxonline.info/actualite/45464/interview-naoki-yoshida-gamescom-2014


----------



## hockomat (6. Oktober 2014)

Oft setzen Leute auch noch einen skill an während sie im Feld stehen und dann warend der Animation rauslaufen nur gilt es erst als aus dem Feld wenn die Animation komplett durch ist daran liegt es auch oft das man die efekte abbekommt


----------



## Keashaa (6. Oktober 2014)

In manchen wenigen Fällen liegt das am Spieler oder an zu schwacher PC Hardware.

 

In den meisten Fällen liegt das Problem auf der Route, die der Datenverkehr nimmt. Das ist Provider *und *Standortabhängig. Dem kann man derzeit nur mit VPN Diensten begegnen.

 

Allerdings soll es wohl Hoffnung auf europäische Server geben. Wenn dann der Datenverkehr weiterhin über die problematischen Peeringknoten läuft, wird sich für die Problemspieler jedoch auch damit nicht viel ändern. Ich kann das Interview mangels der erforderlichen Sprachkenntnisse nicht selber lesen. Wer gut in französisch ist, kann sich es ja mal anschauen.

 

http://www.jeuxonline.info/actualite/45464/interview-naoki-yoshida-gamescom-2014

 

Ich habe mich selbst bewußt nicht rausgenommen. Natürlich war auch mal ein Patzer drin. Aber nicht in der Regelmäßigkeit, die mir das Spiel suggeriert. Meine Frau spielt am Rechner neben mir, und auch bei ihr sieht man, dass ich aus dem Effekt rausgelaufen bin. Sie spielt einen Pikenier und ich sterbe direkt neben ihrem Charakter (der keinen Schaden vom Drachenatem abbekommt), der allein schon aufgrund mancher Skills neben dem Boss stehen muss.

Solche massiven Server-Client-Missstände sind mir bisher bei keinem anderen Spiel untergekommen. In WoW spiel ich seit Jahren im hc-Bereich und da habe ich die Probleme, wie ich sie bei FF14 erlebe, nunmal überhaupt nicht. Was halt auch in der unterschiedlichen Kommunikationsmethode liegt.

 

@hockomat:

Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Nur, was soll man denn machen, wenn man einen Skill im Latenzfenster ansetzt und die Eingabe durch ist, während der Atem angesetzt wird. Ich kann ja schlecht aufhören, Aggro aufzubauen (oder doch?). Oder muss ich mir jetzt ein Bossmod installieren, um einen Dungeonboss auf Level 32 zu packen?


----------



## hockomat (6. Oktober 2014)

Ne das nicht aber ich zb Spiele ja im extrem mode etc tank und Mann muss und kann sich schon gut merken wann Fähigkeiten kommen und dann kurz warten oder die kombos  langsamer durch drücken so mache ich es jedenfalls ab und an delays gibts aber auch und da kann man nichts machen aber es ist wesentlich besser als zu release Zeiten


----------



## Keashaa (6. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir siehts halt wie in diesem Beitrag hier aus (Post 37):

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/204884-extremer-delay-hoher-ping/?p=3394692

 

Muss ich mir jetzt wirklich BP besorgen, damit ich als Gladiator / Paladin weiterspielen kann?


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2014)

Mann merkt es meist besonders ab 18 Uhr weil da langsam das Inet dicht wird wenn die Amys von der Schule/Uni kommen

 

Aus den Grund FF14 ARR damals mit 45 Abo gekündigt weil als Heiler meine Heals im Lag starben


----------



## hockomat (6. Oktober 2014)

Ja leider wie gesagt ab und an immer noch so aber ich spiele auch als Tank und habe damals coil 1-5 und alle Em´s gemacht ohne vpn also es geht eigentlich auch gut ohne so etwas


----------



## Azerak (6. Oktober 2014)

Das langsame Gameplay und die massiven Verzögerungen lässt mich auch noch ein wenig zweifeln aber.. der Rest stimmt einfach.
Die Grafik ist *für mich *einfach die beste aufm Markt (mit Grafik meine ich auch den Stil mit inbegriffen - bevor hier jemand dagegen angehen will.)

Dennoch waren die 2 Kritikpunkte der Grund warum ich nur den Probemonat mitgenommen habe und nur Level 19 wurde.
Nun will ich auch Shiva neu anfangen mit meinem Freund zusammen.

Wie ich hier lese sollte ich wohl von Tank und Heiler absehen.. obwohl ich eigtl nur diese Rollen spiele.
*seuftz* Was könnt ihr denn empfehlen? Pikenier spielt sich ganz interessant. Gibt ja so selten Klassen die mit Speeren kämpfen. (Die letzte die ich da spielte war Knight/LordKnight/RuneKnight in Ragnarok Online oO)
Ansonsten bin ich Barden begeisterter (Auch durch Ragnarok Online *g*)  aber der scheint hier ja sehr Bogenlastig zu sein und nur minimal nen eigenständiger Barde zu sein.

Was soll ich nur tun. 

Apropo - gibts hier Spieler von Shiva die vlt Hilfestellung leisten würde gelegentlich? Würde mich über ingame Kontakte freuen.

MfG der Azerak.


----------



## karstenschilder (8. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir siehts halt wie in diesem Beitrag hier aus (Post 37):

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/204884-extremer-delay-hoher-ping/?p=3394692

 

Muss ich mir jetzt wirklich BP besorgen, damit ich als Gladiator / Paladin weiterspielen kann?

 

Kannst es doch erst mal kostenlos testen. Dann kannst du direkt einschätzen, was es dir bringt. Bei BP hab ich gute Erfahrungen mit den Servern "Germany 3" und "Germany 4" gemacht.

 

Bei mir wars ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Vorher hat es mich bei Titan zerfetzt und auch andere Voids haben mich regelmäßig getroffen. Seit ich das nutze habe ich keine Probleme mehr und den gesamten Content clear (außer Savage Mode).

 

 


Wie ich hier lese sollte ich wohl von Tank und Heiler absehen.. obwohl ich eigtl nur diese Rollen spiele.
 

 

Wieso? Ich spiel Heiler und mir macht das ne Menge Spaß. Ab und zu tanke ich auch ein bisschen. ist auch nicht schlecht.

 

Im Hinblick auf die notorische Überbevölkerung an DDs (wie eigentlich in jedem Spiel), wüsste ich nicht, warum du von deinen Lieblingsrollen abweichen solltest.


----------



## Azerak (8. Oktober 2014)

Bei einem Ping von 60ms senden und 2800ms erhalten im Durchschnitt ist es denke mal eher.. schlecht als recht.

Wobei die Frage aufkommt.. kann man mit dem Hermetiker nun eigtl gescheit heilen oder ist Weißmagier ein muss?


----------



## karstenschilder (8. Oktober 2014)

Hermetiker ist eine Klasse. Der zum Heilen Relevante Job später ist der Gelehrte. Beide Heiler haben unterschiedliche Ausrichtungen in der Spielweise. Endgame Raidgruppen haben in der Regel immer beide Heiler an Board.


----------



## Azerak (8. Oktober 2014)

Ist mir bewusst mit den Klassen.
Wusste nur nicht ob Scholar der Job zum heilen war. Den Namen des anderen Jobs weiß ich nämlich nicht mehr. *g*

Frage bleibt immer noch: Kann man damit gescheit heilen?
Raid und Gruppe sind da ja völlig verschiedene Dinge - ob ich nun vlt nur sehr effektiv unterstützen kann 
oder auch problemlos als alleiniger Heiler in Gruppen alles gerissen kriege.


----------



## karstenschilder (9. Oktober 2014)

Natürlich kommt man mit beiden Heilern auch in Instanzen gut klar, bei denen nur 1 Heiler dabei ist. Wäre ja auch ein Schuss ins Knie von SE, wenn das nicht so wäre.


----------



## amnie (14. Oktober 2014)

es ist sogar im gegenteil so, dass vor allem die level-dungeons mit scholar/gelehrer teilweise deeeeeutlich leichter zu heilen sind. man muss nichma die elfe auf 'obey' (keine ahnung wie der skill im deutschen heißt aber halt zum manuell kommandieren) stellen und selene reicht auch (selene is die 'bufferin', also mehr skill/spell power, aber ihr heilskill ist der gleiche den eos auch hat)

 

dafür find ich ist das 'richtige' heilen mit SCH eeeeeeetwas lernintensiver, weil man dann schlagartig aufpassen muss wo man es vorher eben (fast) garnicht getan hat. als WHM hat man eben eine stetig steigende lern-kurve beim leveln, vor allem was den einsatz von gruppenheilung, hots und cleansing angeht (nen cleanse hat man zb als SCH in brüllflox noch garnicht, ist aber trotzdem super einfach zu heilen.. als WHM hat man aber ohne esuna nutzen kaum ne chance mit heilen hinterherzukommen ohne aggro zu ziehen)

 

 

so hat ein WHM bis er bei Turn 5 angelangt ist normalerweise alles 'kennengelernt' was man so kennen sollte, und viele SCH müssen da auf einmal das erste mal wirklich richtig aufpassen,wo sie ihre elfe hinplatzieren (wobei ich auch schon gesehen hab wie SCH es ohne platzieren gemacht haben, aber das is nen anderen thema )


----------

